# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for February 2017 <==



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *February 2017*.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.

Please make a note on these:

*STAY ON TOPIC*: There are other threads to help you complete your EOI, lodge your application after you've been invited, figure out which occupation you may want to nominate, etc. This is not the thread for those questions. Avoid cluttering it up with non-relevant questions.

*READ THE THREAD*: If you wonder when the next invitation round will be, chances are 20 people have already asked this question earlier in the thread. You don't need to be the 21st.

*PROVIDE INFORMATION*: Either create a signature with your EOI date, occupation and points, or make sure to include this information in your post. There are usually numerous follow-up posts asking these questions when posters don't already provide this information.

Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including these details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

_1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
2. Your EOI date of effect
3. Your total points
4. Onshore/offshore_

*Some useful links:*

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

189 Invitation trend for pro-rata occupations: Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

Good luck everyone!


----------



## rohan2015 (Jan 16, 2017)

Any chances to be invited in Feb with the below timeline/points? 

CODE: 233512

SkillSelect 189 and 190 EOI: 26th Dec 2016
VIC 190 Application: 12th Jan 2017
VIC 190 ACK: 13th Jan 2017
Invite: XXX
Grant:XXX
Points = 65 incl 5 SS points


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Any chances for 60 points electronics engineer 233411
Eoi:26/11/2016


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

rohan2015 said:


> Any chances to be invited in Feb with the below timeline/points?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just got to know yesterday that Victoria has suspended their 190 processings for all ICT codes until March. I have amended my 190 with NSW and re-submitted. You too might have to do that or wait until they restart with the processing. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## rohan2015 (Jan 16, 2017)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> I just got to know yesterday that Victoria has suspended their 190 processings for all ICT codes until March. I have amended my 190 with NSW and re-submitted. You too might have to do that or wait until they restart with the processing.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


But mine is Mechanical Engr. Is the suspension for Mech also?


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

rohan2015 said:


> But mine is Mechanical Engr. Is the suspension for Mech also?




I don't have an in depth idea on this. If it comes under ICT codes, then yes. Better confirm with someone else too. Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Good luck February


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

following


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Follow


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hopefully the last time I am subscribing an EOI thread.


----------



## rohan2015 (Jan 16, 2017)

bonkers911 said:


> Hopefully the last time I am subscribing an EOI thread.


I have a feeling NSW is going to invite you within Jan, so hold tight


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Mid feb guy!!


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Subscribing....Hope I will get invite in Feb first round 2611313 doe 16 dec with 65 pts.


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

Best wishes for ALL

from the tough occupation category 2335XX
65pts mechanical engineer 233512 EOI dd: 9-12-2016


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Hoping to submit EOI by Early Feb, and invitation during the 1st round or 2nd round of Feb.


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

Subscribing.
----------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
Total Points	: 65 (Age:30,Exp:10,Edu:15,PTE:10)
Positive ACS	: Aug 2016
PTE Academic	: Sep 2016
EOI (189) : 29-Dec-2016
US PCC : Applied Dec 2016, Awaited
India PCC : TBD
Medicals : TBD
----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Guys, when will be the next round.??


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Hopefully the last time I am subscribing an EOI thread.


Me to bonkers911....hope we get our invite...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Subs


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys, when will be the next round.??


Should be 1st of Feb


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Good luck!



AUDream2017 said:


> Subscribing....Hope I will get invite in Feb first round 2611313 doe 16 dec with 65 pts.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

AUDream2017 said:


> Subscribing....Hope I will get invite in Feb first round 2611313 doe 16 dec with 65 pts.


Good luck. Please update forum. Tnx


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys, when will be the next round.??


Rounds in Feb will most probably be on:

1st Feb
15th Feb


----------



## Duygu (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I submitted my EOI on 15 the of december 2016 and I had my birtday on 9 th of january. My age is still less than 32 so my points did not change but when i clicked on VIEW EOI. i saw that my date of effect has changed to 9 th of Jnauary, since the points have been calculated again due to my birthday . Do you think it will effect the date of my query? is my invitation be considered for the submission date or the new date of effect? by the way my date of submission is still writen as 15 th of december.
Thanks


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

are the rounds dated on 1st and 3rd wednesday of each month (1st and 15th), or dated on 1st and 3rd Mondays (6th and 20th)???

I plan to do another PTE, and to plan accordingly


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

takemeout said:


> are the rounds dated on 1st and 3rd wednesday of each month (1st and 15th), or dated on 1st and 3rd Mondays (6th and 20th)???
> 
> I plan to do another PTE, and to plan accordingly


Since Nov 2015, I see it always happening on Wednesdays. Should be on 1st and 3rd Wed on February.


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

Following


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guys I need a little help regarding EOI submission:

For Education History:

1. Do I need to put my high school details in the Education History or just Bachelor qualification ? Some sites says high school some says just degree. Secondary does mean high school, but then there are no option to enter them also other than "Other Qualification or Award by Assessing Authority or Other Non-AQF Accreditation". Then which one to choose ?

And my Bachelor of Engineering Degree as "Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology or Bachelor in Other" ? 

2. If I am not claiming any points for work experience and to be honest, I am now kind of doing unpaid work experience in Engineering and did some casual work in Supermarket (recently graduated), so never had any professional experience. Do, I need to put my casual Supermarket jobs in Work History or can I just leave it blank? I just don't want to go and put something which will not help me anyway, and don't really want to go through and find my manager in my last job 8 years ago if case officer asks for evidence (I guess CO won't or will he/she?)

Thanks !


----------



## India2Aussie (Dec 12, 2016)

Friends,

Need some advice ! I have applied for 261111 ICT Bussiness Analyst with 60 points for sub class 189 with EOI 8-June-2016.

What is your thought should I wait couple more rounds in 189 or reappear for PTE.

Thanks!


----------



## smashhud (Oct 12, 2016)

I suggest you to increase your points to at least 65, which still has a backlog of about 6 months. At 60 points SA or BA category seems hopeless...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

18th results out. Next round 1st Feb.
http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-January-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

daussie said:


> 18th results out. Next round 1st Feb.
> 18 January 2017 round results


Thanks! Good to know that the Chem Eng occupation isn't prorated yet.


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

*EOI submitted*

Just submitted EOI - 263111 with 70 points.

Any clue when I can get an invitation?

Thx


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

:fish2:any chance to clear 13 days of backlog for Software Eng in next round???


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with 18 January 2017 round results.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

EOI submitted on 2nd September 2016 with 60 points
Updated on 21 January 2017 updated with 70 points...


Code: 263111
___________________
_*ACS Updated on 21st January 2017*_
*Age: 30 
PTE: 65+ each (10)
Education: 15
Work Experience : 5
Australian Study Points: 5
Total : 70
NSW: 70+5 = 75*

Any clue, when will I get an Invite?


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Smrutimaya said:


> Just submitted EOI - 263111 with 70 points.
> 
> Any clue when I can get an invitation?
> 
> Thx


Your EOI submit date : 24 Feb 2017?


----------



## smashhud (Oct 12, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> :fish2:any chance to clear 13 days of backlog for Software Eng in next round???


Normally the DOE has been moving forward with an average of 10 days for the last 5-6 rounds, it is possible that it increases to 13 days for the next round but I would suggest to keep your hope for an invitation for the 15th Feb round for sure.


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

prashant_wase said:


> Smrutimaya said:
> 
> 
> > Just submitted EOI - 263111 with 70 points.
> ...


24th Jan 2017


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

Applied for 263312 with 60 points. Any hope this financial year?


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with 18 January 2017 round results.


Wow! This is really cool and helps a lot!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Smrutimaya said:


> 24th Jan 2017


1st Feb 2017. Just a few more days. Congrats !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Straya2017 said:


> Applied for 263312 with 60 points. Any hope this financial year?


Any hope ? You getting invited 1st Feb 2017. Just a few more days !


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

I have updated eoi on 17th Dec with 65 pts for 2613. Can I get invite on 1st Feb? As I am going to book medical assessment in this week for me and my family.

One question???

In medical declaration can I leave empty for National ID section and mention Singapore NRIC in other national Id section?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AUDream2017 said:


> I have updated eoi on 17th Dec with 65 pts for 2613. Can I get invite on 1st Feb? As I am going to book medical assessment in this week for me and my family.
> 
> One question???
> 
> In medical declaration can I leave empty for National ID section and mention Singapore NRIC in other national Id section?


You are very likely, if not 15 Feb is must.


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Straya2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Applied for 263312 with 60 points. Any hope this financial year?
> ...


Ah! Thanks brah, lets see hope for the best aye.


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

Officially February rounds will take place in the 1st and 15th of February, good luck for every one


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

aalaa said:


> Officially February rounds will take place in the 1st and 15th of February, good luck for every one


One more week ! :deadhorse:


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Fingers crossed


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Updated on 21 January 2017 updated with 70 points...


Code: 263111
___________________
ACS Updated on 21st January 2017
Age: 30 
PTE: 65+ each (10)
Education: 15
Work Experience : 5
Australian Study Points: 5
Total : 70
NSW: 70+5 = 75

Any clue, when will I get an Invite?


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

prashant_wase said:


> Updated on 21 January 2017 updated with 70 points...
> 
> 
> Code: 263111
> ...


Most probably in next round... for 189...


----------



## 1313409 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Query 1 - Does 261311 Analyst Programmer code is under occupation ceiling ?
Query 2 - I have submitted EOI with 70 Points on 24-Jan-2017 any chances to get invite in Feb 1 round?

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sanuvatsa said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Query 1 - Does 261311 Analyst Programmer code is under occupation ceiling ?
> Query 2 - I have submitted EOI with 70 Points on 24-Jan-2017 any chances to get invite in Feb 1 round?
> ...


1. Yes
2. Definitely Yes


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanuvatsa said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Query 1 - Does 261311 Analyst Programmer code is under occupation ceiling ?
> Query 2 - I have submitted EOI with 70 Points on 24-Jan-2017 any chances to get invite in Feb 1 round?
> ...


You will be invited on 1st Feb.


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

Finger crossed \m/


----------



## anupt1986 (Jan 17, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## Samad1984 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi mates,
ANZSCO # 233513_Plant/Prod.Engineer
EOI date # 24Jan 17
Points # 70
Visa applied # 189

Am looking forward to Feb draw!


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

65 points, waiting for feb invitations.


----------



## dwty67 (Sep 14, 2016)

I have lodged my application on 30th December in the Internal Audit category (2212). Any idea when will receive my invite?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys, after many days of efforts and thoughts, I have been able to finally add a prediction indicator in my Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend sheet predicting the next round date, cuttoff points will be, cuttoff date will be, cuttoff move and invitation gap, purely based on automatic calculations that might give you an idea totally based on trend it is following. For few occupations like electronics, there isn't enough trend data available yet, so guys having mathematics background can understand more that when the variance is high so the results are more inaccurate. But surely with time, trend will get better (just for few occupations that have been recently into pro-rata).

Please make sure that these calculations are totally automatic and are just playing with numbers. So please don't take them for granted since they are not to be relied upon. It is purely for information purpose any one can agree / disagree with the prediction.

Thanks.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Guys, after many days of efforts and thoughts, I have been able to finally add a prediction indicator in my Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend sheet predicting the next round date, cuttoff points will be, cuttoff date will be, cuttoff move and invitation gap, purely based on automatic calculations that might give you an idea totally based on trend it is following. For few occupations like electronics, there isn't enough trend data available yet, so guys having mathematics background can understand more that when the variance is high so the results are more inaccurate. But surely with time, trend will get better (just for few occupations that have been recently into pro-rata).
> 
> Please make sure that these calculations are totally automatic and are just playing with numbers. So please don't take them for granted since they are not to be relied upon. It is purely for information purpose any one can agree / disagree with the prediction.
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks for sharing this very good piece of work., Just a little question, on the group 2335XX, I understand and also predict that the cutoff will probably rise to 70 again, but how come the cutoff date will fall back, I would expect the date to be 31st of January or few days before that


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

takemeout said:


> Thanks for sharing this very good piece of work., Just a little question, on the group 2335XX, I understand and also predict that the cutoff will probably rise to 70 again, but how come the cutoff date will fall back, I would expect the date to be 31st of January or few days before that




Thanks for your words. It just calculates based on the trend. You can also see 2334XX where people also shouted why it went back in actual when cutoff changed. 

Lets hope it doesn't go back in real. Just a prediction based on numbers. 

Thanks


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Thanks for your words. It just calculates based on the trend. You can also see 2334XX where people also shouted why it went back in actual when cutoff changed.
> 
> Lets hope it doesn't go back in real. Just a prediction based on numbers.
> 
> Thanks




I mean 70 pointers who had EOI after 26.10 up to last week's round are already invited.
I think its technically not possible if the minimum scores go up. I like you spending effort on finding a proper algorithm for this prediction, I also like the same mindset, this is why i feel challenged


----------



## natraj1214 (Feb 1, 2016)

*189 Visa with 60 Points*

Hi I have submitted EOI on Jan 23/ 2017

ACS Feb 18/ 2016 Analyst Programmer - 261311 (5 Points)

PTE L - 71, R - 65, S - 74, W - 68 (10 Points)

Age 25 (30 Points)

Education (15 Points)

Total 60 Points

So, any luck of getting invite in the month of Feb? for the above mentioned Points and Skills?

Please Help


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

natraj1214 said:


> Hi I have submitted EOI on Jan 23/ 2017
> 
> ACS Feb 18/ 2016 Analyst Programmer - 261311 (5 Points)
> 
> ...


No bro, 2613XX 60 pointers are waiting since 2015 december


----------



## natraj1214 (Feb 1, 2016)

*190 Visa*

Can i apply for multiple states for State Nominated Visa where i will have 65 points.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

natraj1214 said:


> Can i apply for multiple states for State Nominated Visa where i will have 65 points.


yes


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

I have submitted my 189 EOI, 65 points, on Jan 14th. I'm hopeful that I would get the invite by the March 1st round. Can I go ahead and get he police clearance now and keep it ready? How long is it valid for? 

Thanks in advance. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> I have submitted my 189 EOI, 65 points, on Jan 14th. I'm hopeful that I would get the invite by the March 1st round. Can I go ahead and get he police clearance now and keep it ready? How long is it valid for?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


What's your ANZSCO code ? You might get it early too. Yes, go ahead and get the police certificate now. It is usually valid for 1 year.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> What's your ANZSCO code ? You might get it early too. Yes, go ahead and get the police certificate now. It is usually valid for 1 year.




Mine is a joint application with my wife as the main applicant. Her code is 261312 and mine is 261311. Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Round is soon guys! Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Anzsco - 261313 - software engineer
points - 65
date applied - 27th jan 2017

approx waiting period for 65 pointers is around 46 days now.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Round is soon guys! Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi All,
It would be nice if I could get some clarity on the below:
I Have applied at 60 points under the Electronics Engineer Category.
Am I being too hopeful in expecting an invitation on the 1st?


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

angadgrover91 said:


> Hi All,
> It would be nice if I could get some clarity on the below:
> I Have applied at 60 points under the Electronics Engineer Category.
> Am I being too hopeful in expecting an invitation on the 1st?


The cutoff for 60 pointers is 28 Oct 2016 and DIBP sends out 29 invitations per round.

I don't know your Date of Effect but let's assume your DOE is around late Jan 2017. You will only be invited if 3 months' 60 pointers and 65+ pointers since the last round (18 Jan) have all been invited.

With 29 invitations up for grab you can do the maths!

Try PTE or a reassessment for electrical engineer if you have relevant education/experience.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chubb said:


> The cutoff for 60 pointers is 28 Oct 2016 and DIBP sends out 29 invitations per round.
> 
> I don't know your Date of Effect but let's assume your DOE is around late Jan 2017. You will only be invited if 3 months' 60 pointers and 65+ pointers since the last round (18 Jan) have all been invited.
> 
> ...


It might just take longer, but still there is a chance for an invite within 6 months or even faster.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Duygu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 15 the of december 2016 and I had my birtday on 9 th of january. My age is still less than 32 so my points did not change but when i clicked on VIEW EOI. i saw that my date of effect has changed to 9 th of Jnauary, since the points have been calculated again due to my birthday . Do you think it will effect the date of my query? is my invitation be considered for the submission date or the new date of effect? by the way my date of submission is still writen as 15 th of december.
> Thanks


The points based on your age are calculated from the date the ITA is issued. 
The date of submission and updation is only for EOI purposes. Basically, the queue is managed based on points and date applied.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

can we have a list of persons awaiting invite in February round, this can help us predict the pattern and future invites

for Eg. 

*Name Occupation code Date of Effect of EOI*
abc 2613xx 30-11-2016
xyz 2611xx 20-10-2016
1234 233211 20-01-2017


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

EOI DOE: 29/01/2017
Developer Programmer 261312
Points: 65


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Awaiting for next round


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Why don't you guys use Immitracker? If you want to get a good overview on active applications and invitations you should enter your case on immitracker and track the progress there.
https://myimmitracker.com/

The more of you guys enter their data there the better will be the predictions. It is a crowd sourced tool.


----------



## daliabon (Jan 30, 2016)

Subscribing and good luck to everyone 

Chef - 351311
EOI date of effect- 20/01/2017
Tot points - 70
Onshore


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

Subscribing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

I have 70 points
Software Engineer
Age - 30 points (25yrs)
Education - 15 points (M.Sc.CS)
PTE - 20 points (80+ in all 4 modules)
Work Exp - 5 points (5.5 yrs total - After deducting 2 yrs 3.5 yrs)

So how good are my chances?. I will be proceeding with Skills Assessment very soon.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Electrician 60points. EOI submitted today. What are chances of invite on 1st feb

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

chubb said:


> The cutoff for 60 pointers is 28 Oct 2016 and DIBP sends out 29 invitations per round.
> 
> I don't know your Date of Effect but let's assume your DOE is around late Jan 2017. You will only be invited if 3 months' 60 pointers and 65+ pointers since the last round (18 Jan) have all been invited.
> 
> ...


@chubb
Thank you for your response. However I am not sure how DOE works. If you could elaborate a bit more on that it would be really helpful. I will see what google throws up as well.

Also what you mean is i cannot really expect anything this round? Am I right?
Additionally a reassessment for Electrical Engineer would mean I have to get an it my degree re-assessed from Engineers Australia under Electrical Engineers category?


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

angadgrover91 said:


> @chubb
> Thank you for your response. However I am not sure how DOE works. If you could elaborate a bit more on that it would be really helpful. I will see what google throws up as well.
> 
> Also what you mean is i cannot really expect anything this round? Am I right?
> Additionally a reassessment for Electrical Engineer would mean I have to get an it my degree re-assessed from Engineers Australia under Electrical Engineers category?


DOE is the date and time you submitted or last updated your EOI. You can find it from downloading your points breakdown in skillselect (EOI webpage). Basically it signifies your position in the queue as EOI works on a first come first invite basis.

I don't think you stand much chance to be invited the coming few rounds but you can wait and possibly get an invite later this year.

I do not know how exactly reassessment works but yes you do have to submit another application to EA. One of my friend was in the same situation as you (electronics 60 points) and got positive skills assessment as Electrical Engineer after reassessment. But he studied both electrical and electronics in his bachelor's degree. I also think there is an essay of some kind that you have to write, in which you should stress your experience as an electrical engineer.

That's all suggestions, if you do not believe you fit the electrical engineer requirements then don't bother. Good luck.


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

chubb said:


> The cutoff for 60 pointers is 28 Oct 2016 and DIBP sends out 29 invitations per round.
> 
> I don't know your Date of Effect but let's assume your DOE is around late Jan 2017. You will only be invited if 3 months' 60 pointers and 65+ pointers since the last round (18 Jan) have all been invited.
> 
> ...


I had Applied on 03/12/2016 - It seems my DOE is the same.


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

chubb said:


> DOE is the date and time you submitted or last updated your EOI. You can find it from downloading your points breakdown in skillselect (EOI webpage). Basically it signifies your position in the queue as EOI works on a first come first invite basis.
> 
> I don't think you stand much chance to be invited the coming few rounds but you can wait and possibly get an invite later this year.
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks for clarity on the reassessment. i do no think I am a fit.

Seeing the DOE has come down to End of October, i think its reasonable to assume I can get an invitation by end of this month (15th Feb). Cause the only scope for me to improve point is to get an 8 in PTE or IELTS and i Usually fall short of it in or or the other Bands while completely out scoring in the others. If I am hopeful to get something by this month i wouldnt want to spend another 330 bucks but if theres a chance Id like to wait .

Thank you so much for your input. Much appreciated


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

angadgrover91 said:


> I had Applied on 03/12/2016 - It seems my DOE is the same.


Wow if you DOE is 3 Dec then there are only one month's 60 pointers before you.

You have a much better chance to get an invite then.


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

chubb said:


> Wow if you DOE is 3 Dec then there are only one month's 60 pointers before you.
> 
> You have a much better chance to get an invite then.


Thank you. Have a good day. Will let you know how i go.


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just 12hr 25 min to go for the next round of invitations. Please post here once you get an invite with your ANZCO, points and DOE.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> I have 70 points
> Software Engineer
> Age - 30 points (25yrs)
> Education - 15 points (M.Sc.CS)
> ...


What do you mean by 'Proceeding with Skills assessment' ? Are those points above are self calculated? 
If you get 70 points in EOI, you still stand a good chance of getting invited in the first round itself. 

So, go for it mate !
All the best


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ANZSCO - 261313
POINTS - 65
DOE - 27/01/2017

So as per IMMI tracker, 
There are total of 65 applicants ahead of me in the queue. (65 points +)
Assuming only 50% applicants have registered for IMMI tracker. 

Hence
65 (IMMI) + 65 (Not on IMMI) = 130 applicants
Total invites to be given out - 225

So, as per the calculation, all the applicants should get the invites.


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello Shrinivaskk
I think less 10% applicants are on immi tracker. Dont consider number of applicants in immi tracker. Actually, as per trend dibp crearing 9-10 days applicants and last cutoff is 10 dec for 2613. So as per trend you will take minimum 4 rounds. You will get invite in March 2nd round and if not the definitely April first round. My doe is 17 dec and still waiting for an invite. I completed 45 days since i updated my eoi. It seems waiting time is around 45 days. I hope you will get invite soon.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Shrinivaskk
> I think less 10% applicants are on immi tracker. Dont consider number of applicants in immi tracker. Actually, as per trend dibp crearing 9-10 days applicants and last cutoff is 10 dec for 2613. So as per trend you will take minimum 4 rounds. You will get invite in March 2nd round and if not the definitely April first round. My doe is 17 dec and still waiting for an invite. I completed 45 days since i updated my eoi. It seems waiting time is around 45 days. I hope you will get invite soon.


Thanks a lot for your response and wishes. 

That leads to me second confusion. 
If they are clearing only 9-10 days applicants and issuing such less invites, how will they meet the invite gap of 1800+ invites in next 4 months ?

Or are they deliberatly not wanting to meet the targets?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> Thanks a lot for your response and wishes.
> 
> That leads to me second confusion.
> If they are clearing only 9-10 days applicants and issuing such less invites, how will they meet the invite gap of 1800+ invites in next 4 months ?
> ...


the 9-10 days movement is for prorata applicants only

DIBP is fulfilling their target of monthly invites 1800 or whatsoever by inviting applicants from other occupation code group


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> the 9-10 days movement is for prorata applicants only
> 
> DIBP is fulfilling their target of monthly invites 1800 or whatsoever by inviting applicants from other occupation code group


Sultan Bhai,
I'm talking about the gap in Occupation Ceiling Vs Invitations sent out till date. 

For 2613, 
Occupation Ceiling - 5662
Invitations sent out till 18th Jan - 3848
Invitations available to be sent out - 1814
Number of rounds pending to issue the invites (Feb 1st to June 30th) - 10

So, assuming they have to send out around 180 - 200 invites in every round to meet the ceiling. 
Unless they decide NOT to meet the ceiling.


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

9 more hours to go !!!
All the best everyone !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sphider said:


> Why don't you guys use Immitracker? If you want to get a good overview on active applications and invitations you should enter your case on immitracker and track the progress there.
> https://myimmitracker.com/
> 
> The more of you guys enter their data there the better will be the predictions. It is a crowd sourced tool.




Agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Submitted my EOI just now! Fingers crossed I get an invitation tonight! All the best to you guys!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

incyann said:


> Submitted my EOI just now! Fingers crossed I get an invitation tonight! All the best to you guys!




Share your details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

All the best folks!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> Sultan Bhai,
> I'm talking about the gap in Occupation Ceiling Vs Invitations sent out till date.
> 
> For 2613,
> ...


ohh ok


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

Subscribing.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

shrinivaskk said:


> Sultan Bhai,
> I'm talking about the gap in Occupation Ceiling Vs Invitations sent out till date.
> 
> For 2613,
> ...


Actually, they are already doing this, each round they invite 225

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

ANZCO 323214
Subclass 189
Vetassess assessment - positive - November 2016
EOI submitted on - 19th December 2016
Points claimed - 60
Invitation - Holding thumbs! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*65 points-261311*

Hi friends,

with the below code, I applied in Jan 6th. Did anyone with same EOI date of effect and same job code ? Did anyone get invite till now. I am expecting in Mar 1st round.

261311-Analyst programmer
Pte-10
Exp-15
Ag-25
edu-15


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

incyann said:


> Submitted my EOI just now! Fingers crossed I get an invitation tonight! All the best to you guys!


 same to ya mate


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

Good luck to everyone waiting for invitations!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

imanick said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Next 1-3 rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> I have 70 points
> Software Engineer
> Age - 30 points (25yrs)
> Education - 15 points (M.Sc.CS)
> ...


are you not done with skill assessment yet ??? 

what have you mentioned in EOI then ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

reubensmummy said:


> Electrician 60points. EOI submitted today. What are chances of invite on 1st feb
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


your occupation code - automotive electrician or electrician(general) or electrician(special class) ???


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I think I will miss the party today by margins


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Straya2017 said:


> Applied for 263312 with 60 points. Any hope this financial year?


i think you will get invite today


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Today also they will send 225 invites for 2613**


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Just collating the applicants who reported here, a lot many are there but not subscribed to the thread 

*2211xx*

Chubb 221111 80 18-01-17

*2212xx*

BulletAK 221214 60 12-06-16

*2334xx*

Npatel 233411 60 26-11-16 
Mianjahangir 233411 65 18-01-17

*2335xx*

lucas-wszolek 233513 65 02-11-16
zanzoun 233512 65 04-11-16 
Aalaa 2335xx 65 9-12-16
Takemeout 233513 65 17-12-16
rohan2015 233512 60 26-12-16
Samad1984 233513 70 24-01-17

*2399xx*

Zaback21 233914 65 25-01-17

*2611xx*

Asimadeel 261111 65 27-10-16

*2613xx*

Sprakash85 261313 65 11-12-16
AUDream2017 2613xx 65 17-12-16
Sanjeewa 261313 65 23-12-16
Amit85 261313 65 29-12-16
Imanick 261311 65 05-01-17
pkk0574 261313 65 13-1-17
Ashvi 261313 65 22-01-17
natraj1214 261311 60 23-01-17
shrinivaskk 261313 65 27-01-17
jas81 261312 65 29-01-17
kaushik_91 261313 70 dd-mm-yy

*2631xx*

Muhsoh 263111 65 29-11-16
Prashant_Wase 263111 70 21-01-17
Smrmoh 263111 70 24-01-17

*Non prorata(hopefully)*

DeanB 323214 60 19-12-16
Daliabon 351311 70 20-01-17
Incyann 233111 65 31-01-17
reubensmummy 3411xx 60 30-1-17
Straya2017 263312 60 dd-mm-yy


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> your occupation code - automotive electrician or electrician(general) or electrician(special class) ???


General electrician 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

I am expecting invite today...


*
Code: 263111
Age: 30 (30)
PTE: 65+ each (10)
Education: 15
Work Experience : 5
Australian Study Points: 5
Total : 70
NSW: 70+5 = 75
*


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

I hope i get it tonight...

263111 - 65 point - EOI Date - 5th Dec....


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

prashant_wase said:


> I am expecting invite today...
> 
> 
> *
> ...


_
Total = 65

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec_


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

pushkar1985 said:


> Total = 65
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


Oh sorry work experience is now 10


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

prashant_wase said:


> Oh sorry work experience is now 10


Great !! Good luck Brother. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> are you not done with skill assessment yet ???
> 
> what have you mentioned in EOI then ??


Hi Sutlan,

I gave my PTE test last week and will be going ahead with the skills assessment very shortly..Meanwhile I am just curious to know about my chances of obtaining an invitation for 189 Visa type with the current points that i have.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Sultan,

I gave my PTE test last week and will be going ahead with the skills assessment very shortly..Meanwhile I am being curious to know about my chances of obtaining an invitation for 189 Visa type with the current points that i have.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Sutlan,
> 
> I gave my PTE test last week and will be going ahead with the skills assessment very shortly..Meanwhile I am just curious to know about my chances of obtaining an invitation for 189 Visa type with the current points that i have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


with 70 points for 2613xx, i think you will receive invite today with 70 .

but it will not be wise to go ahead with visa application on that invite if you dont have skill assessment done


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Straya2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Applied for 263312 with 60 points. Any hope this financial year?
> ...


Thanks mate! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Just collating the applicants who reported here, a lot many are there but not subscribed to the thread
> 
> *2211xx*
> 
> ...


My DOE is 18-01-2017 bro.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> with 70 points for 2613xx, i think you will receive invite today with 70 .
> 
> 
> 
> but it will not be wise to go ahead with visa application on that invite if you dont have skill assessment done




I'm just curious to understand how come we can submit an EOI without having our skills assessed. That's supposed to be a mandatory field in the application, right? 

Kindly correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

:smash:


pushkar1985 said:


> Great !! Good luck Brother.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec



Thanks Mate, wish u d same

*Code: 263111
Age: 30 (30)
PTE: 65+ each (10)
Education: 15
Work Experience : 10
Australian Study Points: 5
Total : 70
NSW: 70+5 = 75*


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> I'm just curious to understand how come we can submit an EOI without having our skills assessed. That's supposed to be a mandatory field in the application, right?
> 
> Kindly correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks.
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> I'm just curious to understand how come we can submit an EOI without having our skills assessed. That's supposed to be a mandatory field in the application, right?
> 
> Kindly correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks.
> 
> ...



yes, that is a mandatory field but can be dealt with by putting junk value, 

invitation received against such eoi shouldnt be taken ahead


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, that is a mandatory field but can be dealt with by putting junk value,
> 
> 
> 
> invitation received against such eoi shouldnt be taken ahead




Oh, okay. 

So they don't do any such validations on the EOIs submitted? 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> I'm just curious to understand how come we can submit an EOI without having our skills assessed. That's supposed to be a mandatory field in the application, right?
> 
> Kindly correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks.
> 
> ...



yes, that is a mandatory field but can be dealt with by putting junk value, 

invitation received against such eoi shouldnt be taken ahead


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

what time do you receive an email from immigration department for invitation?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mianjahangir said:


> what time do you receive an email from immigration department for invitation?


today 6.30 PM Indian Standard Time


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Just collating the applicants who reported here, a lot many are there but not subscribed to the thread
> 
> *2211xx*
> 
> ...


Praying hard my ANZSCO code doesn't get prorated. Which I don't think it will, hey? What do you think?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

incyann said:


> Praying hard my ANZSCO code doesn't get prorated. Which I don't think it will, hey? What do you think?


It will not, Even if it happen you have 65 points so don't worry.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

incyann said:


> Praying hard my ANZSCO code doesn't get prorated. Which I don't think it will, hey? What do you think?


i dont think chemical engineers will be prorated.


all the best and keep visa fee ready, are you done with documentation ??


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

Is it 12 AM Sydney time ? as it is 8 pm in Sydney right now.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mianjahangir said:


> Is it 12 AM Sydney time ? as it is 8 pm in Sydney right now.


yes, exactly... 12AM sydney time


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i dont think chemical engineers will be prorated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Sultan, 

Can you help me understand about the documentation part that you have mentioned? Is it anything other than the PCC? 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Can you help me understand about the documentation part that you have mentioned? Is it anything other than the PCC?
> 
> ...


by documentation I mean assembling all the relevant documents at a place so that as soon as the guy receives invite he can file visa application asap

mostly pcc and medicals are done after visa lodge but some do it earlier also


----------



## tkt2016 (May 22, 2016)

Subscribing


EOI date:25/11/2016
2339
Points:65


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Will invitation come to personal email or it will go to agent?


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> by documentation I mean assembling all the relevant documents at a place so that as soon as the guy receives invite he can file visa application asap
> 
> 
> 
> mostly pcc and medicals are done after visa lodge but some do it earlier also




Thanks Sultan. Congrats on your Grant! 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Smrmoh said:


> Will invitation come to personal email or it will go to agent?


it will go to email id given while creating EOI


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't have my kids passports ready yet, worse case scenario can I add them later? if I remove kids for now, will it be possible to do it at later stage or even after getting PR ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Thanks Sultan. Congrats on your Grant!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


thanks Arun


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Smrmoh said:
> 
> 
> > Will invitation come to personal email or it will go to agent?
> ...


Perfect..3 more hours.. Fingers..Hands crossed


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mianjahangir said:


> I don't have my kids passports ready yet, worse case scenario can I add them later? if I remove kids for now, will it be possible to do it at later stage or even after getting PR ?


if you receive invite today, you will have 60 days to file visa application

i hope by that time you will have the kids passport ready



do include kids in your visa application, after getting PR you will have to file Child visa 101 application and the cost will be much more 2370 AUD


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Haaaay, 

I just got my PTE exam results, I cracked 20 points

L: 86 - R:83 - S:83 - W:85 

Now I have 75 Points for visa 189


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> by documentation I mean assembling all the relevant documents at a place so that as soon as the guy receives invite he can file visa application asap
> 
> 
> 
> mostly pcc and medicals are done after visa lodge but some do it earlier also




Sultan, is there a direct link in this forum or outside which explains on the list of documents to be made ready before getting an invitation? 

Just planning to keep everything ready, just in case if mine comes in today. Thanks. 



Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

takemeout said:


> Haaaay,
> 
> I just got my PTE exam results, I cracked 20 points
> 
> ...


heartiest congratulations for PTE results

invite seems to be sure for you today..

good luck


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

Straya2017 said:


> My DOE is 18-01-2017 bro.


My EOI submitted on Jan 20th 2017


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Sultan, is there a direct link in this forum or outside which explains on the list of documents to be made ready before getting an invitation?
> 
> Just planning to keep everything ready, just in case if mine comes in today. Thanks.
> 
> ...


mentioning what i provided and what i am able to recall

below mentioned are for visa and not for nomination


*Primary Applicant*

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	PTE score sheet, also sent report card to DIBP via pearson account
3	Birth certificate

5	Qualifying Degree- All semester grade card
6	Qualifying Degree - Transcript
7	Qualifying Degree - Certificate
8	Roles and responsibilities Letter - for company 1 & 2 in my case
8a Service certificate from Company 1


11	Salary Slip - 1 per quarter or 1 per 6 month
12	Skill assessment letter
13	Tax Submission Documents
14	Photo - passport size
15	Marriage Certificate
16	PCC
17	Form 80
18	Form 1221
19	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory




*Spouse - Not claiming points for partner skills*

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	Birth certificate
4	Graduation - All semester grade card
5	Graduation - Degree
6	Proof of functional english - letter from college
7	PCC
8	Form 80
9	Form 1221
10	Photo - passport size
11	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory



*Child*

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	Birth Certificate
3	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4	Photo - passport size


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> mentioning what i provided and what i am able to recall
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for this detailed explanation Sultan. 

Does anything changes in the list if I'm claiming my partner points too? 



Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you receive invite today, you will have 60 days to file visa application
> 
> i hope by that time you will have the kids passport ready
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, I really appreciate that. 
cheers


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

*60 points March, 2016*

Hi All,

Last year February I have seen that there was a pick for 60 pointers who have applied in March 2015. 

Hoping the same and expecting the invitation. Guys any guesses.

Job code: 263112 Systems Analyst
Age : 30 points
Experience: 5 points
PTE (L 72 W 80 R 77 SP 79): 10 points
Education: B Tech ECE: 15 points
189 EOI submitted on 23rd March 2016 with 60 points 
190 EOI updated for NSW on April 21-2016 with 60+5 points
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Thank you so much for this detailed explanation Sultan.
> 
> Does anything changes in the list if I'm claiming my partner points too?
> 
> ...


in that case - you need

1. skill assessment of spouse
2. english test report proving competent english
3. employment documents of spouse or else documents used for skill assessment(her)


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last year February I have seen that there was a pick for 60 pointers who have applied in March 2015.
> 
> ...


people will praise the lord if that happens


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> in that case - you need
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a ton for the detailed explanation Sultan. Much helpful and very much appreciated. 



Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

*Fingers Crossed*



sultan_azam said:


> people will praise the lord if that happens


I think there is a pick tomorrow. May I know at what time it takes place


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karthik4overseas said:


> I think there is a pick tomorrow. May I know at what time it takes place


1st Feb 0000 hours sydney time

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> are you not done with skill assessment yet ???
> 
> what have you mentioned in EOI then ??


Hello kaushik_91,

You will definitely receive an invite today night, as you have 70 points.
But if you haven't done your skill assessment yet, then anyway they will not consider application for next step. So can you please remove/change to lower point your EOI for a while? As you will eat one invite and it will affect another person who has been waiting since long time with 65 points. Its my request if you haven't done your skill assessment.

Anyway you will receive invite on next day once you finish your skill assessment. Only 3 hours left.



Thanks,
AUDream


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello kaushik_91,
> 
> You will definitely receive an invite today night, as you have 70 points.
> But if you haven't done your skill assessment yet, then anyway they will not consider application for next step. So can you please remove/change to lower point your EOI for a while? *As you will eat one invite and it will affect another person who has been waiting since long time with 65 points*. Its my request if you haven't done your skill assessment.
> ...


Good point..


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

What's ya anzsco code ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sharing one more document list by http://http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/jijiboy.html some documents are specific to his case

Thanks to him



*Myself*
Current Passport
Old Passports
Birth Certificate
Marriage certificate
Joint Name Bank Statements (x2)
Joint Name Mortgage Statement (Sept 2016)
Council Tax Bill (Oct 2016)
Police Certificate
ACS Skills Assessment
IELTS Result Letter
Employment Reference (same as one used in ACS Skill Assessment)
Current Employment Payslips (1 for each of the past 9 years)
Degree Award Certificate
Degree Transcript
Curriculum Vitae
Form 80 - Personal Particulars Information

*Partner*
Current Passport
Old Passports
Birth Certificate
Naturalisation Certificate (Partner born in India)
Marriage certificate
Joint Name Bank Statements (x2)
Joint Name Mortgage Statement (Sept 2016)
Council Tax Bill (Oct 2016)
Police Certificate
Functional English (Passport)
Form 80 - Personal Particulars Information

*Child 1*
Current Passport
Old Passport
Birth Certificate

*Child 2*
Current Passport
Birth Certificate

All documents certified other than ACS Skill Assessment Letter, PCC Certificates & Curriculum Vitae.


----------



## RupeshP89 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi,

Any idea, What could be the valid documents we may need to submit for showing the relationship evidence??

Thanks
Rupesh

Code: 261312
DOJ: 13/12/2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

RupeshP89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea, What could be the valid documents we may need to submit for showing the relationship evidence??
> 
> ...


what is the relation - married or defacto partner

if marriage then 
marriage certificate
name of spouse in your passport and vice versa or at least one should have that

For de facto relationships this should include evidence that you have been in the relationship for at least 12 months at time of application. Evidence can include, but is not limited to, joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, and other evidence of cohabitation.


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

117 minutes left !!


----------



## RupeshP89 (Jan 18, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> what is the relation - married or defacto partner
> 
> if marriage then
> marriage certificate
> ...


Hi Sultan_azam

Thanks for the reply. I am married.

Thanks
Rupesh


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> sharing one more document list by http://http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/jijiboy.html some documents are specific to his case
> 
> Thanks to him
> 
> ...




Thanks again Sultan. Is there any way to fill the forms(80 and 1221) online, or is that we should fill it by printing, writing and scanning it again? 



Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Thanks again Sultan. Is there any way to fill the forms(80 and 1221) online, or is that we should fill it by printing, writing and scanning it again?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


fill the pdf copy on your pc

take print of last page, sign, scan and merge with original pdf


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> fill the pdf copy on your pc
> 
> take print of last page, sign, scan and merge with original pdf


It has been mentioned on top of form80 that we should write in the form and not type. Please review once again.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sprakash85 said:


> It has been mentioned on top of form80 that we should write in the form and not type. Please review once again.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I along with many others I know have done this and it was accepted

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I along with many others I know have done this and it was accepted
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Then it's good. Filling up that form with pen is rather tedious.
Thanks for the confirmation.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

sprakash85 said:


> It has been mentioned on top of form80 that we should write in the form and not type. Please review once again.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I've seen people just typing and then signing the last page. My agent never asked to type the whole form 80.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> fill the pdf copy on your pc
> 
> 
> 
> take print of last page, sign, scan and merge with original pdf




Thanks Sultan, will do. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

format for letter to prove functional english skills of dependent 

this is required in case you are NOT claiming points for partner skills


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> format for letter to prove functional english skills of dependent
> 
> this is required in case you are NOT claiming points for partner skills
> 
> ...




I'm claiming points for my partner. Still, would be helpful for others. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

55 minutes to go...hope this time I will get invite


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys less then an hour left! wish everyone... to receive an invite! well to as many as possible


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I've seen people just typing and then signing the last page. My agent never asked to type the whole form 80.


It just makes reading the form easier for your CO i would say.


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi All,

What is approx. time taken to get invite after applying for EOI ?

-------------------------------------------
Occupation: Software Engineer
Age: 32
PTE: L -79, R - 77, S - 75, W - 76
Applied for 189 Independent
Total Points Claimed: 65
EOI: 31/01/2017
INVITE: Pending


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rathor.17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is approx. time taken to get invite after applying for EOI ?
> 
> ...


See trend here:

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rathor.17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is approx. time taken to get invite after applying for EOI ?
> 
> ...


depends on number of applicants ahead of you waiting for invite


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rathor.17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is approx. time taken to get invite after applying for EOI ?
> 
> ...


For you couple of month...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Around 17 minutes left now

*
good luck everyone*


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

fingers crossed


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi, 

I've got 10 points from PTE, which made my total score 65 and I've applied for EOI.
My score was: L -79, R - 77, S - 75, W - 76
If suppose I get 79+ in all aspects of PTE, it will make my total point to 75.
Will it increase my chances of getting visa invite soon ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rathor.17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got 10 points from PTE, which made my total score 65 and I've applied for EOI.
> My score was: L -79, R - 77, S - 75, W - 76
> ...


What is your occupation code?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rathor.17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got 10 points from PTE, which made my total score 65 and I've applied for EOI.
> My score was: L -79, R - 77, S - 75, W - 76
> ...


yes, that will surely help you get an invite earlier


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

rathor.17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got 10 points from PTE, which made my total score 65 and I've applied for EOI.
> My score was: L -79, R - 77, S - 75, W - 76
> ...



hope for the best and I am sure you will get it today.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Oh, okay.
> 
> So they don't do any such validations on the EOIs submitted?
> 
> ...


NO,
The grants will be rejected as the ACS reference number mentioned during application of EOI and submission will be different. 
So it will be a case of forged information and case will be rejected.


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

anyone, specially sultan azam, what are my chances today? if you see my profile.


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

Hope my agent lets me know the second she recieves the invite and not the following day! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> NO,
> The grants will be rejected as the ACS reference number mentioned during application of EOI and submission will be different.
> So it will be a case of forged information and case will be rejected.


an action to get an invite earlier than actually possible date


in fact the claims in EOI should stand true the date one gets an invitation, if it doesnt then filing visa application on such invite could lead to rejection


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> What is your occupation code?


261311 Software Engineer


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Sutlan,
> 
> I gave my PTE test last week and will be going ahead with the skills assessment very shortly..Meanwhile I am just curious to know about my chances of obtaining an invitation for 189 Visa type with the current points that i have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Please don't do this Kaushik. You might get your entire dream of Australian PR in jeopardy. 

While submitting EOI, you need to give the skill assessment reference number, which you will receive only after assessment is done. 

If you give fake information and then CO takes up the case. If the information doesn't match up to application, your case will be rejected. 

Also, if any malicious action found. You might be blacklisted. 

So, please follow the process of Assessment --> EOI --> ITA --> Visa lodge -->PCC -->Medicals -->Grant -->Fly


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mianjahangir said:


> anyone, specially sultan azam, what are my chances today? if you see my profile.


as per the trend and past invite rounds i think you will get invited... all the best


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

thanks a lot, most of my friends got invites at 60


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ohhh... though i am not getting an invite today... but i am getting anxious for everyone here

unfortunately i have to logout now and will be able to check results only after 8.30 or so


all the best everyone


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

mianjahangir said:


> anyone, specially sultan azam, what are my chances today? if you see my profile.


You chances are good tonight. See here.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

1 min to go. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Sultan, is there a direct link in this forum or outside which explains on the list of documents to be made ready before getting an invitation?
> 
> Just planning to keep everything ready, just in case if mine comes in today. Thanks.
> 
> ...


There you go Arun. 
Mandatory docs:

1. Degree certificate and transcripts - basically everything you sent for skill assessment.
2. Work reference letters.
3. Passport scan (self + dependents).
4. Medicals - these will be updated online via your HAP ID by the clinic (self + dependents).
5. Forms 1221 and 80 (self + dependents).
6. Marriage certificate (if applicable).
7. Police clearance certificates (all countries where you've lived for more than 1 year).

Optional Docs - some case officers ask for these.

1. Payslips or tax forms as additional proof of work experience.
2. English test score scan.
3. Skill assessment scan.
4. Resume (general).


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> There you go Arun.
> 
> Mandatory docs:
> 
> ...




Cheers. Thanks Srini. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> 1 min to go. Good luck everyone!!


Good lucky bonkers911.
We have been waiting for so long. Hope today we get our invite. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

no invitation as yet


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

Anyone got invite?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Good lucky bonkers911.
> We have been waiting for so long. Hope today we get our invite. :fingerscrossed:


haha nothing yet mate.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> an action to get an invite earlier than actually possible date
> 
> 
> in fact the claims in EOI should stand true the date one gets an invitation, if it doesnt then filing visa application on such invite could lead to rejection


Agreed with Sultan. 

I'm not sure whether I will get the invite tonight. 

But all the best to everyone whoever deserves and receives it. 

Get ready for next roller coaster ride of Visa application and grant.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> Agreed with Sultan.
> 
> I'm not sure whether I will get the invite tonight.
> 
> ...


False or incorrect info on EOI = straight rejection.


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

no word yet


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys share invites!


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Subscribing

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

what is the exact time of getting invite? is it between 12 and 1 or it has to be 12 or wait for next round?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mianjahangir said:


> what is the exact time of getting invite? is it between 12 and 1 or it has to be 12 or wait for next round?


Its usually next minute after midnight AST. 

However, some report getting it in 10-20-30 mins (as maximum).


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

Somebody pls update on effective date for external auditors- 221213


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

I got invite
DOE 17th Dec 2016 2613 65 points....hurrey


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Not yet  

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

paramSG said:


> I got invite
> DOE 17th Dec 2016 2613 65 points....hurrey


Congrats!


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

paramSG said:


> I got invite
> DOE 17th Dec 2016 2613 65 points....hurrey




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

paramSG said:


> I got invite
> DOE 17th Dec 2016 2613 65 points....hurrey


Congrats mate


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just checked...
Got the invitation.
ANZCO 261313, points 65, DOE 11DEC2016

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RupeshP89 (Jan 18, 2017)

I got an Invite.

DOE: 13-Dec-2016
Code: 261312

not email update skill select status got updated


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

I guess I didn't make it this time, will have to wait for the next round.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

angadgrover91 said:


> Hi All,
> It would be nice if I could get some clarity on the below:
> I Have applied at 60 points under the Electronics Engineer Category.
> Am I being too hopeful in expecting an invitation on the 1st?


Been waiting since 17th December, no invite yet... Fingers crossed still

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

paramSG said:


> I got invite
> DOE 17th Dec 2016 2613 65 points....hurrey


Good news. Others please update here and tracker tnx


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

RupeshP89 said:


> I got an Invite.
> 
> DOE: 13-Dec-2016
> Code: 261312
> ...


Congrats


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

yay, I did not receive an email, but I am invited . yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello Friends.

I received an invite
DOE 17/12/2016
261313 65 points.

Thanks everyone and best of luck.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

sprakash85 said:


> Just checked...
> Got the invitation.
> ANZCO 261313, points 65, DOE 11DEC2016
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Congrats Prakash !

All the best for your next round of roller coaster ride.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

As per tracker 2613xx category 19-Dec with 65 got invited. So far based on available information, clearance upto 19th. Other please update ....


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

I haven't received the email yet but on skillselect, it is saying INVITED...


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> I received an invite
> DOE 17/12/2016
> ...


Congrats dude !

All the best for next set of rounds of roller coaster ride.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Seem like 2613** moved to at least 20th.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

muhsoh said:


> I haven't received the email yet but on skillselect, it is saying INVITED...


Lucky you!!!
Good luck in next steps


----------



## daliabon (Jan 30, 2016)

I received the invitation on Skillselect but havent yet received the email. Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

No mails yet, but skill select status says INVITED Hope to get an email soon.


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Got the email too .. best of luck everyone..


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

daliabon said:


> I received the invitation on Skillselect but havent yet received the email. Fingers crossed for everyone


which occupation?


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Any ICT BA (261111) received invitation?


----------



## icewindbell (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Seem like 2613** moved to at least 20th.


I submitted EOI on 21/Dec, didn't get invite (65 points for 189, 261312)


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Invited :bump2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

icewindbell said:


> I submitted EOI on 21/Dec, didn't get invite (65 points for 189, 261312)


ok, thanks for letting us know. It is then round about 20ish...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

icewindbell said:


> I submitted EOI on 21/Dec, didn't get invite (65 points for 189, 261312)


We missed the party bro! lets try next time


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

263111

Received Invite via the portal. Haven't received email yet. 
65 points 
eoi -5 December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Seems 2613 always go with 1 - 1.5 months gap waiting period.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

takemeout said:


> Invited :bump2:


Good luck with visa Lodge!!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

icewindbell said:


> I submitted EOI on 21/Dec, didn't get invite (65 points for 189, 261312)


Ok lets take cutoff as 20th then. Good luck. Its sure in next round....


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

any 65 pointer mechanical engineers??


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Congrats to all those who got the invites. We are moving ahead ! 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> Any ICT BA (261111) received invitation?


I did not get invite. BA with 65 points and 14 july. Last cutoff was 12 july so i was really hoping invite this time. It means either cutoff moved to 70 or just 1 day cleared with 65 points..how strange it is.. can we expect such no. Of BA's or it could be some glithch...lots of disappointment.......


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

june14ashish said:


> I did not get invite. BA with 65 points and 14 july. Last cutoff was 12 july so i was really hoping invite this time. It means either cutoff moved to 70 or just 1 day cleared with 65 points..how strange it is.. can we expect such no. Of BA's or it could be some glithch...lots of disappointment.......


just too bad  

feel bad for you my fellow BA


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!

Those who did not get an invite - dont loose hope!


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> any 65 pointer mechanical engineers??


not sure. from our group I saw only @takemeaout getting an invitation. I have to wait my agent mail me with news or not.

dear lord...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

Did anyone who lodged the EOI after 20 DEC 2016 for 261313 (Software Engineer) get an invite/ change of EOI status?


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Congrats Prakash !
> 
> All the best for your next round of roller coaster ride.


Thank you.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Congrats Prakash !
> 
> All the best for your next round of roller coaster ride.


Thank you!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

Congratulations to all who are invited. All the best for the next round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> I received an invite
> DOE 17/12/2016
> ...


Congrats!!we have been sailing together

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashvi said:


> Did anyone who lodged the EOI after 20 DEC 2016 for 261313 (Software Engineer) get an invite/ change of EOI status?


I can confirm 100% the 19th. 

20th is based on watsapp.


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I can confirm 100% the 19th.
> 
> 20th is based on watsapp.


Thanks for the confirmation. Looks like its a long wait for me.. Until March-mid perhaps


----------



## James Yoo (Nov 8, 2016)

Anyone with 70pts in General Accountant got invited?


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

june14ashish said:


> I did not get invite. BA with 65 points and 14 july. Last cutoff was 12 july so i was really hoping invite this time. It means either cutoff moved to 70 or just 1 day cleared with 65 points..how strange it is.. can we expect such no. Of BA's or it could be some glithch...lots of disappointment.......


Too bad man. Guess you were prepared to party tonight. Doesnt matter bro. We have been waiting for 6-7 months. Two weeks(a round) does not make any difference.


----------



## icewindbell (Jan 29, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> We missed the party bro! lets try next time


Very likely i will have to go for 190 as i recelived NSW invitation on 13/Jan and now awaiting approval. believe the NSW approval will come before 15/Feb. And i used the same EOI for 189 and 190, heard that only 1 invitation will be received for such situation.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Please don't do this Kaushik. You might get your entire dream of Australian PR in jeopardy.
> 
> While submitting EOI, you need to give the skill assessment reference number, which you will receive only after assessment is done.
> 
> ...


Hey Shrinivas,

Thanks a lot for your detailed response. Don't worry.I will strictly be sticking to the procedures that should be followed to obtain the Visa.

Meanwhile, I am just being curious to know about my chances if i proceed with 189 visa, based on the points that I myself calculated.

Regards,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hey Shrinivas,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your detailed response. Don't worry.I will strictly be sticking to the procedures that should be followed to obtain the Visa.
> 
> ...


Kashik, you found the very best moment to discuss such things that are not in the scope of this thread.
pls get another thread to seek help!


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
As far as I remember, I think 21-Jan was the last date when 189 EOI invitations were sent. So was there any 189 EOI invitation round sent today? If yes, then what is the latest DOE for 189 EOI invitation for 261313 job code? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ashvi said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. Looks like its a long wait for me.. Until March-mid perhaps


Ashvi,
You and I are sailing in the same boat. 
We should be getting the invite either in March Mid or April 1st round. 

They are clearing 9-10 days backlog.

Assuming it stopped at 20th Dec. 

21st Dec to 31st Dec - Feb 2nd Round
1st Jan to 10th Jan - March 1st Round
11th Jan to 20th Jan - March 2nd Round
21st Jan to 30th Jan - April 1st Round

As per above, we both might get in April 1st round and if they increase the days to clear the backlog, most probably in March 2nd Round.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> As far as I remember, I think 21-Jan was the last date when 189 EOI invitations were sent. So was there any 189 EOI invitation round sent today? If yes, then what is the latest DOE for 189 EOI invitation for 261313 job code? Please suggest. Thanks.


With 90% confidence level, I think it has stopped at 19th or 20th Dec for 65 points.


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Ashvi,
> You and I are sailing in the same boat.
> We should be getting the invite either in March Mid or April 1st round.
> 
> ...


Hi shrinivaskk,

Agree with you.. Just hope that they send out more invites in the coming months.
Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> As far as I remember, I think 21-Jan was the last date when 189 EOI invitations were sent. So was there any 189 EOI invitation round sent today? If yes, then what is the latest DOE for 189 EOI invitation for 261313 job code? Please suggest. Thanks.


Yes there have been invites today. As per the forum, the latest DOE is 19th Dec 2016.

Looking at your timeline, you might be invited in Feb 15th round


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

Got my invitation aye


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> I can confirm 100% the 19th.
> 
> 20th is based on watsapp.


@andreyx108b: Hi friend, can 20-Dec-2016 be taken as the latest DOE for which invitation was sent for 189 EOI for 261313 job code? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> Kashik, you found the very best moment to discuss such things that are not in the scope of this thread.
> pls get another thread to seek help!


Sure Shrinivas,

Thanks for clarifying the scope of this thread..much needed info!! 

Regards,
Kaushik.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats to all who got invitation !! Dont loose hope for those who didn't get !!

Genuine request : It would be great if you could withdraw your 190 if you got 189 invitation !!


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Happy for you Bro !! I am following you from long !!



paramSG said:


> I got invite
> DOE 17th Dec 2016 2613 65 points....hurrey


----------



## Grisha29 (May 12, 2016)

Invited...  EOI applied 3rd November Electronics engineer with 60 points.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Congrats to all those who got invited today for their 189 EOI. For those who are waiting for their 189 invite, don't loose hope and all the best to you.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

Grisha29 said:


> Invited...  EOI applied 3rd November Electronics engineer with 60 points.


Congratulations!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant 70 points moves only hours again to around 2:30 p.m Sep 13 2016,

Auditor my latest figure is 70 points Nov 8,2016


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

Just heard from my agent!
I got an invite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Super happy right now!:laugh:


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

DeanB said:


> Just heard from my agent!
> I got an invite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Super happy right now!:laugh:


Whats your occupation?


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

3232-14 Metal machinist first class

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## jasparmar (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Got invitation Today.
263111
65 points 
Doi 7th Dec

My Question is that 
At the moment i am in india for vacations, I have 485 Temporary Residency visa valid till 2018.

If i apply from India would there be any effect on my profile, or any delay in visa grant?? 

Reply's much appreciated. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

jasparmar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got invitation Today.
> 263111
> ...


No effect on your profile and delay in visa grant if you apply from India.

But no bridging visa will be granted after your lodgment ,and worst case scenario if your visa was refused there will be no review rights. That's all the difference


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

Any 60 pointers for 261112 - ICT System Analyst got picked


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Congratulations whoever got the invite today


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

karthik4overseas said:


> Any 60 pointers for 261112 - ICT System Analyst got picked


60 pointers receiving ITA for 2611xx next to impossible. Don't think any of the 65 pointers received invitation either. The cutoff seems to have moved back to 70 points and if not the case then could have moved only few days ahead from last cutoff


----------



## 1313409 (Sep 15, 2016)

I too got Invitation today

Analyst Programmer 
70 points total


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

sanuvatsa said:


> I too got Invitation today
> 
> Analyst Programmer
> 70 points total


How long were you waiting for ?


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Happy for you Bro !! I am following you from long !!


Thank! you so much Friend.

Hope you will get your invite soon.


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Sorry for the late update but I got my invitation as well! Good luck to the others!


----------



## satyagvk (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi guys,

My name is Satya and I am currently based out of Chennai. Below are my EOI details:

EOI 189:
EOI date: 12-Feb-16
No. of points: 65
Category: Accountant General

EOI 190:
EOI date: 04-Oct-16
No. of points: 65+5=70
Category: Accountant General
State: NSW

Guys, I would like to know if I have any chance of getting the invitation atleast for 190 if not for 189. Need some inputs badly...Please help.

Thanks & regards,
S


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

incyann said:


> Hoping to submit EOI by Early Feb, and invitation during the 1st round or 2nd round of Feb.


I got my IELTS results in December and scored 8 each, my points are as follows:

Language : 20 
Qualification :15
Age: 25 (24 years)

Total: 60 points , ANZSCO 233111 (Chemical Engineer) hopefully 

I have also applied for Skills Assessment with EA under fast track and submitted the application on the 6th of Jan, 2017 but the case is still pending assessment. You applied a day later and got the assessment, did you follow up with EA? I was hoping to apply for this round on Feb 1 as Chemical is also getting filled up quickly. Hope I get it in time to apply for Mid Febs round. What and when are the chances of me getting the invite for 189 under these circumstances? Comments will be highly appreciated


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> I got my IELTS results in December and scored 8 each, my points are as follows:
> 
> Language : 20
> Qualification :15
> ...


Hello! Is your skills assessment under the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) or Washington Accord?

Mine's under AQF so I reckon that's the reason why mine wasn't affected by the delay.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

incyann said:


> Hello! Is your skills assessment under the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) or Washington Accord?
> 
> Mine's under AQF so I reckon that's the reason why mine wasn't affected by the delay.



Its under Competence Demonstration Report pathway  I have a degree from a Pakistani university


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Following.

_______________________________________________________________
ANZCO 261313
Subclass 189-65
Subclass-190(NSW)-70
ACS assessment - positive - Jan 25, 2017
EOI submitted on - Jan 25, 2017
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ashvi said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. Looks like its a long wait for me.. Until March-mid perhaps


why March?? i think you will be invited in next round


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hey Shrinivas,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your detailed response. Don't worry.*I will strictly be sticking to the procedures that should be followed to obtain the Visa.
> *
> ...


appreciate that


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

satyagvk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Satya and I am currently based out of Chennai. Below are my EOI details:
> 
> ...


extremely tough for 189

you can try luck for 190 but not guaranteed as the list is long there also


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sharoon Gill said:


> I got my IELTS results in December and scored 8 each, my points are as follows:
> 
> Language : 20
> Qualification :15
> ...


if you score 60 in eoi, you will get invite in next round after submission


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

paramSG said:


> I got invite
> DOE 17th Dec 2016 2613 65 points....hurrey





sprakash85 said:


> Just checked...
> Got the invitation.
> ANZCO 261313, points 65, DOE 11DEC2016
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk





RupeshP89 said:


> I got an Invite.
> 
> DOE: 13-Dec-2016
> Code: 261312
> ...





mianjahangir said:


> yay, I did not receive an email, but I am invited . yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1





AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> I received an invite
> DOE 17/12/2016
> ...





muhsoh said:


> I haven't received the email yet but on skillselect, it is saying INVITED...





daliabon said:


> I received the invitation on Skillselect but havent yet received the email. Fingers crossed for everyone





Smrmoh said:


> No mails yet, but skill select status says INVITED Hope to get an email soon.





takemeout said:


> Invited :bump2:





samcool80 said:


> 263111
> 
> Received Invite via the portal. Haven't received email yet.
> 65 points
> ...





Straya2017 said:


> Got my invitation aye





Grisha29 said:


> Invited...  EOI applied 3rd November Electronics engineer with 60 points.





DeanB said:


> Just heard from my agent!
> I got an invite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Super happy right now!:laugh:





jasparmar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got invitation Today.
> 263111
> ...





sanuvatsa said:


> I too got Invitation today
> 
> Analyst Programmer
> 70 points total





incyann said:


> Sorry for the late update but I got my invitation as well! Good luck to the others!


Happy February and Congratulations to everyone who received ITA for 189

request to withdraw 190 EoI and give someone else a chance.

good luck for visa applications


those who didnt get invite, the party isnt over yet


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Could all those applied under 2334 (Electronics Engg) who have revived their Invites Please share points and DOE?

My DOE is 03/12/2016 at 60. I havent recieved my invite yet.

I hope I do get it next round.

Thanks


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

angadgrover91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could all those applied under 2334 (Electronics Engg) who have revived their Invites Please share points and DOE?
> 
> ...


The cutoff from an agent's internal data is 3 Nov.


----------



## sunpetok (Jan 27, 2017)

I got this mail today but there is no mail in my SkillSellect portal
*
01 Feb 2017

Dear Peter 

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;


Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator*

EOI 189 - Dec 11, 2016
EOI 190 - Jan 4, 2017
Occupation: 263111 Computer System and Network Engineer
65pts for 189
70pts for 190


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

angadgrover91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could all those applied under 2334 (Electronics Engg) who have revived their Invites Please share points and DOE?
> 
> ...


I received at 65 points but you can easily get it If you have 60 even.


----------



## vchandar (Oct 1, 2016)

What was the cutoff date for 261313 code?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vchandar said:


> What was the cutoff date for 261313 code?


20 ish


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

My agent has not updated me yet....m curious ......

Code 263111
DOE 21 Jan 2017
189 : 70 
190 NSW: 70+5
&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

chubb said:


> The cutoff from an agent's internal data is 3 Nov.


But that's ridiculous!
Last rounds date was 28th October..
since then it has only progressed so much?
wow!
thats scary!..

Im planning on giving PTE to get a band 8. It is advisable - but the problem is getting an 8 is not that easy! - might need 1-2 attempts :/. Should I go ahead or wait.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Got agents reply ....I m invited tooo...189....hurray..


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
Anybody on this thread/knows about somebody, who has DOE as 20-Dec-2016 and got invited yesterday for 189 EOI for 261313 with 65 points? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

What is CO Contacts??? is that when the Case Officer calls you for a verification ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

prashant_wase said:


> Got agents reply ....I m invited tooo...189....hurray..


Great, congrats prashant  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

chubb said:


> The cutoff from an agent's internal data is 3 Nov.


How accurate would you say this data is?


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> why March?? i think you will be invited in next round


Hello sultan_azam,

As per the current trend for 2613 (Software Engineer), it looks like the backlog clearance is around 9-10 days.The invites yesterday had a DOE of 19/20 Dec. 

Since my DOE is 22nd Jan 2017, it will clearly take 3-4 rounds for me to get an invite.

If lucky enough then 15th March, else April 1st round


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Any update on cut-off for 233914 category?

Job code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
189 EOI submitted on 6th Dec with 65 points


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Seem like 2613** moved to at least 20th.





daussie said:


> As per tracker 2613xx category 19-Dec with 65 got invited. So far based on available information, clearance upto 19th. Other please update ....





daussie said:


> Ok lets take cutoff as 20th then. Good luck. Its sure in next round....





misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Anybody on this thread/knows about somebody, who has DOE as 20-Dec-2016 and got invited yesterday for 189 EOI for 261313 with 65 points? Please tell. Thanks.





vchandar said:


> What was the cutoff date for 261313 code?





daussie said:


> 20 ish





ashvi said:


> Hello sultan_azam,
> 
> As per the current trend for 2613 (Software Engineer), it looks like the backlog clearance is around 9-10 days.The invites yesterday had a DOE of 19/20 Dec.
> 
> ...


I think, my predictor is going pretty close!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Any update on cut-off for 233914 category?
> 
> Job code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> 189 EOI submitted on 6th Dec with 65 points


hi kvaidya, 

Did you get a chance to check immitracker if there are any updates ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> I think, my predictor is going pretty close!


Yes. Nice work


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> I think, my predictor is going pretty close!


Man of the moment - Bullet _/\_  cheeerssss !!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Man of the moment - Bullet _/\_  cheeerssss !!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





sanjeewa said:


> Yes. Nice work


Thanks guys


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

I submitted by EOI with 65 points (189) on 20th Jan..so I might get invite on 15th March as per current trend ( worst case April round)




-------------------------------
Category: Software Engineer(261313)
PTE - 75 overall
ACS filling - 23rd Dec
ACS Approved - 16th Jan
EOI Submitted 189 with 65 points - 20 Jan
EOI Submitted 190 with 70 points - 20 Jan


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

@ksrikanthh: Hi friend, how are you? I think I am seeing your post after may be 2 months. Few days back, I was thinking about where you are, as I was not seeing your post for may be 2 months now. Hope you are fine. Welcome back to this forum.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi kvaidya,
> 
> Did you get a chance to check immitracker if there are any updates ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi,

I have checked the immitracker. It has not updated at all for 233914 category. Still the last invite is shown for 16th Nov which is correct for 18th Jan round.

No updates for 233914 category. I guess just need to sit back and wait for DIBP to update the site.

Regards


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> I think, my predictor is going pretty close!


Your predictor is predicting invites for mechanical engineers with 70 points from October. lol the 70 pointers are already invited till 18th January as per skillselect result. I think it needs a little fixing.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> Your predictor is predicting invites for mechanical engineers with 70 points from October. lol the 70 pointers are already invited till 18th January as per skillselect result. I think it needs a little fixing.


I have already mentioned bro that due to lack of data, it showing weak results right now. Any one having a little mathematics background should understand this.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

omsaibaba said:


> I submitted by EOI with 65 points (189) on 20th Jan..so I might get invite on 15th March as per current trend ( worst case April round)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi omsaibaba,

Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List)  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> @ksrikanthh: Hi friend, how are you? I think I am seeing your post after may be 2 months. Few days back, I was thinking about where you are, as I was not seeing your post for may be 2 months now. Hope you are fine. Welcome back to this forum.


hi misecmisc buddy  , 
I am doing good. how have you been? 

Yea I was inactive I'n the forum for sometime and now back after a break  

I recall you applied .eoi for 261313 software engineer category with 65 pts for 189 and 70 for 190. 

How are things coming along friend ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have checked the immitracker. It has not updated at all for 233914 category. Still the last invite is shown for 16th Nov which is correct for 18th Jan round.
> 
> ...


Oh ok , do you have an idea if anyone here is waiting for an invite similar to your category and pts split up ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi misecmisc buddy  ,
> I am doing good. how have you been?
> 
> Yea I was inactive I'n the forum for sometime and now back after a break
> ...


I am fine. Nothing much friend. Still waiting for EOI invite.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> I am fine. Nothing much friend. Still waiting for EOI invite.


Hmm. With 65 pts for 189 you will receive one soon buddy  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ashvi said:


> Hello sultan_azam,
> 
> As per the current trend for 2613 (Software Engineer), it looks like the backlog clearance is around 9-10 days.The invites yesterday had a DOE of 19/20 Dec.
> 
> ...


i mistook 22 Jan as 22 Dec


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> Any update on cut-off for 233914 category?
> 
> Job code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> 189 EOI submitted on 6th Dec with 65 points


6th December and you haven't got it ? Well mine is definitely doomed then.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bonkers911 said:


> Your predictor is predicting invites for mechanical engineers with 70 points from October. lol the 70 pointers are already invited till 18th January as per skillselect result. I think it needs a little fixing.


You haven't got invited ? That's ridiculous.


----------



## narayanaprasadr (Feb 1, 2017)

261311 - 65 points - EOI date 20-Dec-2016 - Invited


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

narayanaprasadr said:


> 261311 - 65 points - EOI date 20-Dec-2016 - Invited


Great, congrats narayanaprasad  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI in the last week of january for SE category . How long it generally takes to receive the invite. I have 65 points.

Appreciate your inputs.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Oh ok , do you have an idea if anyone here is waiting for an invite similar to your category and pts split up ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Not many that i know


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

djthevj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in the last week of january for SE category . How long it generally takes to receive the invite. I have 65 points.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs.


Around 45 days


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

*EOI invitation*

Hi All,

Can someone please advice the chances for the invitation:

My details are:

Code:261311
Age: 30 points
Exp: 10 points
Edu: 15 points
Pte: 10 Points
Applied EOI on 25/Jan/2017 
-189 with 65points
-190 NSW with 65+5 points


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

Dear friends, Do I have to upload my wife's educational certificates if I am not claiming any points? I have 65 points and I got my invite yesterday. My code is 261313.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

tapanagkumar said:


> Dear friends, Do I have to upload my wife's educational certificates if I am not claiming any points? I have 65 points and I got my invite yesterday. My code is 261313.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


hi tapanagkumar,

have you added your wife as an applicant in your eoi ?


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi tapanagkumar,
> 
> have you added your wife as an applicant in your eoi ?


Yes Sir I did. I have added my wife's and kids name in the application.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zs217 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am extremely tensed about my current situation. I am sitting on 65 points without SS for External Auditor. Submitted my EOI on 18/01/2017. It seems like only people with 70 points or above are getting invitations, even people with 70 points have been waiting to get an invite for such a long time. I've had a look at the immi tracker for 190, there haven't been many invitations made in a while. Wondering what I should do? I have superior english btw.

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> @andreyx108b: Hi friend, can 20-Dec-2016 be taken as the latest DOE for which invitation was sent for 189 EOI for 261313 job code? Please suggest. Thanks.




As i said 19th confirmed.

20th heard of - not confirmed (by me at least)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Syamkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please advice the chances for the invitation:
> 
> ...


You have good chance, around 45-60 days for you to get invite and there's quota left so you will be invited this year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zs217 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am extremely tensed about my current situation. I am sitting on 65 points without SS for External Auditor. Submitted my EOI on 18/01/2017. It seems like only people with 70 points or above are getting invitations, even people with 70 points have been waiting to get an invite for such a long time. I've had a look at the immi tracker for 190, there haven't been many invitations made in a while. Wondering what I should do? I have superior english btw.
> 
> Thanks!


I guess your code is 2212. You won't get invited with 65 points unfortunately not till July 2017, when you may have a chance with 189. For 190, no one knows, its all up to state.


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Seems EOI cut-off date is around 20th Dec 2016 for the round on 1st Feb 2017.

The trend shows it will proceeds 10-15 days on average so I am calculating to be in April.
Is there any difference being at onshore for these rounds? I have 1.5 years of onshore (NSW) experience and is currently in NSW.

Is there any chance of my application getting considered earlier?

__________________
==========
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
ACS positive : 25-Jan-2017 
EOI Submitted : 25-Jan-2017
189-65
190 (NSW)-65 + 5 = 70
Location: Onshore-NSW
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## Bamutt8951 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi friends,
Submitted EOI with 65 pts for 263111 on 28-nov-16 but still not invited. Interesting thing is applicants who submitted EOI with 65 pts in Dec'16 have been invited. What could be the issue?????


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Around 45 days


For *2613*

They are clearing 9-10 days backlog.

Assuming it stopped at 20th Dec. 

21st Dec to 31st Dec - Feb 2nd Round
1st Jan to 10th Jan - March 1st Round
11th Jan to 20th Jan - March 2nd Round
21st Jan to 30th Jan - April 1st Round


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

Bamutt8951 said:


> Hi friends,
> Submitted EOI with 65 pts for 263111 on 28-nov-16 but still not invited. Interesting thing is applicants who submitted EOI with 65 pts in Dec'16 have been invited. What could be the issue?????


189 invitations are computer generated purely based on points and DOE so it is impossible for someone with a latter DOE be invited before you.

You need to check whether your EOI account is active and whether you DOE actually is 28 Nov 2016.


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

zs217 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am extremely tensed about my current situation. I am sitting on 65 points without SS for External Auditor. Submitted my EOI on 18/01/2017. It seems like only people with 70 points or above are getting invitations, even people with 70 points have been waiting to get an invite for such a long time. I've had a look at the immi tracker for 190, there haven't been many invitations made in a while. Wondering what I should do? I have superior english btw.
> 
> Thanks!


NSW is only inviting people with 70 points and superior English. You are not getting an invite on 65 pts.

However you could try ACT and TAS sponsorship as promoted by many agencies. You'll need to fit some residential requirements tho.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Got invitation....what's next....need guidance....


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I would to know what is the invitation wait time like for Systems Analyst 261112 with 65 points. I applied EOI on 26/11/2016 and would like to understand what might be the average wait time in my case. Thanks in advance.


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

With only 250 Odd seats left for 2334. What are the chances I will actually get an invitation before the quota of 1000 seats for this year. DOE 3/12/2016

Also how many people here have given PTE recently and recieved an 8 ??


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

prashant_wase said:


> Got invitation....what's next....need guidance....


In your SkillSelect EOI page, there is a Apply VISA button. You may click it and start applying for VISA. Have all the documents mentioned in the below link ready

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> As i said 19th confirmed.
> 
> 20th heard of - not confirmed (by me at least)
> 
> ...


20th Dec was the last invite sent for 261313


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in the last week of january for SE category . How long it generally takes to receive the invite. I have 65 points.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs.



They are clearing 9-10 days backlog.

Assuming it stopped at 20th Dec. 

21st Dec to 31st Dec - Feb 2nd Round
1st Jan to 10th Jan - March 1st Round
11th Jan to 20th Jan - March 2nd Round
21st Jan to 30th Jan - April 1st Round


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

After invitation do we need to provide spouse degree diploma if we are not claiming spouse points?


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

ok , is it applicable irrespective of the category? I have applied for SE with 65 points too in 189 category.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> In your SkillSelect EOI page, there is a Apply VISA button. You may click it and start applying for VISA. Have all the documents mentioned in the below link ready
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


*Thanks Mate for the information....*


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

prashant_wase said:


> Got invitation....what's next....need guidance....


To avoid multiple iterations between CO and yourself. 

Please ensure you have all the documents required and appropriate for validation. 

Some of them I could recollect - 

Mandatory docs:

1. Degree certificate and transcripts - basically everything you sent for skill assessment.
2. Work reference letters.
3. Passport scan (self + dependents).
4. Medicals - these will be updated online via your HAP ID by the clinic (self + dependents).
5. Forms 1221 and 80 (self + dependents).
6. Marriage certificate (if applicable). (Attested)
7. Police clearance certificates (all countries where you've lived for more than 1 year).

Optional Docs - some case officers ask for these.

1. Payslips or tax forms as additional proof of work experience.
2. English test score scan.
3. Skill assessment scan.
4. Resume (general).
5. Proof of birth date - Other than passport for you and spouse.


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> They are clearing 9-10 days backlog.
> 
> Assuming it stopped at 20th Dec.
> 
> ...


hopefully I fall in March 2nd week


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

shrinivaskk said:


> To avoid multiple iterations between CO and yourself.
> 
> Please ensure you have all the documents required and appropriate for validation.
> 
> ...



Most of migration agents are not willing to upload all docs upfronts


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

*Scenario* - 
Points claimed - 65
Expected ITA - 2nd round of March or 1st round of April
Document readiness to lodge visa - 90% ready

DOB - 18th June 1985
Will finish 32 on 18th June 2017

*Question* - 

Right now I'm claiming 30 points for age. 

So I wanted to know what would be the cut off time to ensure the points are not reduced due to age factor? 

Will the date for points consideration be on the ITA issuance or Grant approval?

Thanks


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I am happy to join in the train and I am planning to get off of it on the next station.

I hope at least .


----------



## sugathb (Apr 25, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> *Scenario* -
> Points claimed - 65
> Expected ITA - 2nd round of March or 1st round of April
> Document readiness to lodge visa - 90% ready
> ...


If I am not mistaken age limit 25-32 means you belongs to that age group until you turn into 33. Which means you can claim 30 points until 18 June 2018.


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

*Age calculation*

As per my understanding age calculation is based on years you complete.

as of 2017 you are 32, In 2018 you will enter 33 then your points will get deducted from 30 to 25.

Experts can comment on this. But this is my opinion.

I was born on 01. July 1985. As per my agent, my 30 points remains same until 2018 July 1st.







shrinivaskk said:


> *Scenario* -
> Points claimed - 65
> Expected ITA - 2nd round of March or 1st round of April
> Document readiness to lodge visa - 90% ready
> ...


----------



## Terry06 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi, I'm planning to apply for my EOI for 1 March (Expected) round. so once i apply, how many days does it take to get the EOI ? do i get it on same day ? I'm applying for 2633 code.
Thanks


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi everyone. 

I hope to get an invitation within next rounds but I am not very confident. Since there are not many invitations left for my occupation (around 200 left from 1600). I will keep you updated about my status, meanwhile please feel free to comment and inform me about anything : ) 

ANZCO 233512 MECHANICAL ENGINEER
EA Assessment Submitted (Fast Track): 28 Oct, 2016
EA Response: 22 Nov, 2016 
Age (30) : 30 points
PTE (83/90 - L87 R82 S73 W89) - 10 Points
Degree : 15 Points
Related Work Experience (6,5 years) : 10 Points

EOI 189 Submitted 65 Points : 20 Jan, 2017
EOI 190 NSW Submitted 70 Points : 20 Jan, 2017
(Only have 1 account)
Invitation : ???

Cheers.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello all,

189 visa, My DOE IS 14th dec.
65 points. 236111- skill code. 
Can some one tellwhat was the cut off doe for the 1st feb round?



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry to post it over here, it's just wanted to get the correct response. People who have already filled can assist me.

Sorry to circling back on this, just enuring i am understanding it correctly and shouldn't make any mistakes while filling my application:-

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? Yes
How many family members? 2 (Wife + an infant)
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? Yes

I am not claiming any points for my wife though but would be considering the family member's as dependent.

Hope this right.

Appreciate your response.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Sorry to post it over here, it's just wanted to get the correct response. People who have already filled can assist me.
> 
> Sorry to circling back on this, just enuring i am understanding it correctly and shouldn't make any mistakes while filling my application:-
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right. 

Even I've done the same.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Terry06 said:


> Hi, I'm planning to apply for my EOI for 1 March (Expected) round. so once i apply, how many days does it take to get the EOI ? do i get it on same day ? I'm applying for 2633 code.
> Thanks


For 2633 (Telecommunications Engineering), there are very less applications and thus most of the invites are sent out quickly. 

You won't get it on the same day you applied. As EOI is scheduled every 14 days. 
But if you have good points 65 +, you will definitely be called out in the next possible round. 

All the best !


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Sorry to post this over here.I'm going to apply for PR under 189.I badly want to know what is the minimum Ielts mark for accountant to get an Invitation?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Conaern said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I hope to get an invitation within next rounds but I am not very confident. Since there are not many invitations left for my occupation (around 200 left from 1600). I will keep you updated about my status, meanwhile please feel free to comment and inform me about anything : )
> 
> ...


Welcome.to IWL (Invitation Waiting List) conaern buddy 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

Conaern said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I hope to get an invitation within next rounds but I am not very confident. Since there are not many invitations left for my occupation (around 200 left from 1600). I will keep you updated about my status, meanwhile please feel free to comment and inform me about anything : )
> 
> ...


i would advise you to go for PTE once more and get 79+ in all bands as you just missed it in speaking by 6 points> then you will have 75 points and secure your invitation by the following round.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

Dear all,
I am planning to apply EOI for 189 category . My overall skilled migration point will be 65 on 16th Feb (will gain 5pts due to increase in work experience). Split up scores - Age - 30, PTE - 10, Qualification - 15, Work Exp - 10.My ANZSCO code - 261313 Software Engineer. When will be the Inviation rounds happening for 261313 and if I submit now , when I can possibly get Invitation? Please clear my doubts. As I am not explored much about EOI, the questions may be silly. But please clarify it guys.!!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

emios88 said:


> Sorry to post this over here.I'm going to apply for PR under 189.I badly want to know what is the minimum Ielts mark for accountant to get an Invitation?


7 each band and total DIBP points over 70+


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey guys what are invitation trends for 263111 Computer and Network Engineer with 65 points for 189? If I Submit EOI by end of February.


----------



## newuser2017 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Since I got the invitation y-day. I can confirm that, cut of date for 2613, 65 pointers can be 21st Dec.


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

ramvijay said:


> Dear all,
> I am planning to apply EOI for 189 category . My overall skilled migration point will be 65 on 16th Feb (will gain 5pts due to increase in work experience). Split up scores - Age - 30, PTE - 10, Qualification - 15, Work Exp - 10.My ANZSCO code - 261313 Software Engineer. When will be the Inviation rounds happening for 261313 and if I submit now , when I can possibly get Invitation? Please clear my doubts. As I am not explored much about EOI, the questions may be silly. But please clarify it guys.!!!



Originally Posted by *shrinivaskk* 
They are clearing 9-10 days backlog.

Assuming it stopped at 20th Dec. (Now confirmed as 21st DEC)

21st Dec to 31st Dec - Feb 2nd Round
1st Jan to 10th Jan - March 1st Round
11th Jan to 20th Jan - March 2nd Round
21st Jan to 30th Jan - April 1st Round


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ramvijay said:


> Dear all,
> I am planning to apply EOI for 189 category . My overall skilled migration point will be 65 on 16th Feb (will gain 5pts due to increase in work experience). Split up scores - Age - 30, PTE - 10, Qualification - 15, Work Exp - 10.My ANZSCO code - 261313 Software Engineer. When will be the Inviation rounds happening for 261313 and if I submit now , when I can possibly get Invitation? Please clear my doubts. As I am not explored much about EOI, the questions may be silly. But please clarify it guys.!!!


You can try 190 visa as well. I think I did this mistake of not applying for 190 visa for NSW in the EOI. Instead of waiting for 2 months to get 189 EOI invite, it may be more quick to get 190 visa for NSW. Moreover, I think I have recently seen in other threads that the experts were mentioning that 190 visa processing has priority over 189 visa processing. Rest your decision whether you want to stick to 189 or want to try to get your visa quickly by 190 visa for NSW.


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

Conaern said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I hope to get an invitation within next rounds but I am not very confident. Since there are not many invitations left for my occupation (around 200 left from 1600). I will keep you updated about my status, meanwhile please feel free to comment and inform me about anything : )
> 
> ...


Same ship

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

newuser2017 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Since I got the invitation y-day. I can confirm that, cut of date for 2613, 65 pointers can be 21st Dec.




Wow that's great when did you submit and what is your point breakdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newuser2017 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks R. My point break down as follows.

Age : 30 
Degree : 15
Experience :5 
IELTS : 7.5: 10 
Partner Skill : 5

189: 21/12/2016


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

newuser2017 said:


> Thanks R. My point break down as follows.
> 
> Age : 30
> Degree : 15
> ...




Cool mine also same . Will PM you later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

newuser2017 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since I got the invitation y-day. I can confirm that, cut of date for 2613, 65 pointers can be 21st Dec.


Thanks for confirming...Congrats and all the best for grant


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

newuser2017 said:


> Thanks R. My point break down as follows.
> 
> Age : 30
> Degree : 15
> ...




Btw do you know me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

sanjeewa said:


> Cool mine also same . Will PM you later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you 2613? 65 points? And not got invitation for 21-Dec submitted application.

If yes, can we conclude that 21-Dec was touched but not all 2613 candidates were picked?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2017 &lt;==*



vireshsangwan said:


> Are you 2613? 65 points? And not got invitation for 21-Dec submitted application.
> 
> If yes, can we conclude that 21-Dec was touched but not all 2613 candidates were picked?




No I did not get. 65 points 2613. I submit on 23rd December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi,

60 pointer for 261313.

Age - 30 points
Education - 15
Experience - 5
Pte - 10

189 was filed on Jan 31 2017.

When can I expect an invitation?


Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

rrama said:


> Hi,
> 
> 60 pointer for 261313.
> 
> ...


You CANNOT expect an invitation anytime soon. You only have a chance at 60 pts if the occupation ceiling increases in July but no one could predict what will happen in the future.


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

chubb said:


> You CANNOT expect an invitation anytime soon. You only have a chance at 60 pts if the occupation ceiling increases in July but no one could predict what will happen in the future.


Thanks chubb for your quick response. I have done an EOI for 190 on Nov 11, 2016 and expecting invite this month end. 189 is what I aimed for but looking at the trend, I might be just wasting too much time at 60 points - I shall give a shot at PTE once more.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ramvijay said:


> Dear all,
> I am planning to apply EOI for 189 category . My overall skilled migration point will be 65 on 16th Feb (will gain 5pts due to increase in work experience). Split up scores - Age - 30, PTE - 10, Qualification - 15, Work Exp - 10.My ANZSCO code - 261313 Software Engineer. When will be the Inviation rounds happening for 261313 and if I submit now , when I can possibly get Invitation? Please clear my doubts. As I am not explored much about EOI, the questions may be silly. But please clarify it guys.!!!


Those who submitted till Jan 31st are expected to receive in 1st round of April 2017.
Looking at the trend, you might either receive it in April 2nd round or May 1st round.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

rrama said:


> Thanks chubb for your quick response. I have done an EOI for 190 on Nov 11, 2016 and expecting invite this month end. 189 is what I aimed for but looking at the trend, I might be just wasting too much time at 60 points - I shall give a shot at PTE once more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Please do the PTE and secure your invitation if you get 65 points atleast. 
The waiting period for 65 points is around 45-50 days now. 

For 60 pointers, people are waiting from Dec 2015.

All the best !


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Is 189 picked purely on the point basis? I was under the impression the category place a vital role as well. However, it sounds like whoever has filled until end of January has to wait until next 60 days to receive the invite i.e March end. Is that correct ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

djthevj said:


> sounds like whoever has filled until end of January has to wait until next 60 days to receive the invite i.e March end. Is that correct ?


hi djthevj,

are u referring to a specific sol category here ?


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Is 189 picked purely on the point basis? I was under the impression the category place a vital role as well. However, it sounds like whoever has filled until end of January has to wait until next 60 days to receive the invite i.e March end. Is that correct ?


It differs for every category code. 

For *2613*, 
The waiting period for 65 pointers is around 45-50 days. 
For 60 points, its more than a year now.


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

sanjeewa said:


> No I did not get. 65 points 2613. I submit on 23rd December
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for replying.
So, 2613, 65 pointers last invite is between 21-23 dec


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

djthevj said:


> Is 189 picked purely on the point basis? I was under the impression the category place a vital role as well. However, it sounds like whoever has filled until end of January has to wait until next 60 days to receive the invite i.e March end. Is that correct ?




This this due to consistent demand in the job category 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi, 

Occupation Code: Software Engg. 2613
I've got 10 points from PTE, which made my total score 65 and I've applied for EOI on 31st Jan.
My score was: L -79, R - 77, S - 75, W - 76
If suppose I get 79+ in all aspects of PTE, it will make my total point to 75.
Will it increase my chances of getting visa invite soon ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rathor.17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Occupation Code: Software Engg. 2613
> I've got 10 points from PTE, which made my total score 65 and I've applied for EOI on 31st Jan.
> ...


hi rawthor, 

With your current score 65 - approx waiting time 2 months. 

If you increase it to 75 - waiting time - immediate next round that is scheduled after you update it to 75  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

rathor.17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Occupation Code: Software Engg. 2613
> I've got 10 points from PTE, which made my total score 65 and I've applied for EOI on 31st Jan.
> ...


With 65, your waiting time will be approx 50 days Invitation round can be first round of April.
With 75, you will get invite in next cycle i.e. 15 Feb


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi rawthor,
> 
> With your current score 65 - approx waiting time 2 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I'll start preparing then.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rathor.17 said:


> Thanks a lot. I'll start preparing then.


Superb. Cheerss 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## knell (Sep 15, 2016)

angadgrover91 said:


> How accurate would you say this data is?


Since you haven't got invitation with DOE 3rd of Dec, so it can be assumed no invitation for December EOI lodger, but you have a pretty good chance if cut off goes up to late November. 3rd of November would be very much depressing cause it was before 28/10. So less progress for 233411. lets wait for DIBP website update.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

*PeterKen*

Applied on 25th Jan with 65 Points for Developer Programmer.

Age-30
Qualification-15
English (Superior), PTE(90,90,90)-20


----------



## nitinsahu (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I would like to thank all group members for sharing their experience and helping those who are in need.

I have applied EOI in Dec 2016. 

Code:261111 ( ICT Business Analyst )
Points: 65
Category: 189
EOI Date: 13-Dec-2016
Invitation: Awaiting

Just to be in safe side, I have applied NSW as well
State: NSW
Code:261111 ( ICT Business Analyst )
Points: 70 (65+5)
Category: 190
EOI Date: 01-Feb-2017
Invitation: Awaiting

Please let me know by when I can expect the invitations?

Thanks and Regards,
Nitin


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

I've applied for EOI with 65 points and have not claimed partner skill points.
What is the difference between form 80 and form 1221? I read somewhere that both me and my wife will have to fill form 80. Is that correct ?


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

incyann said:


> Submitted my EOI just now! Fingers crossed I get an invitation tonight! All the best to you guys!


Hi

Did you get the invite in this round?


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

incyann said:


> Submitted my EOI just now! Fingers crossed I get an invitation tonight! All the best to you guys!


Hi 

Did you get an invite for your EOI? I was trying to get an idea for the invitation time for Chemical Engieers


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Guys any idea about the following

NON-MIGRATING DEPENDENT FAMILY MEMBERS

What should I select NO? Because it's only me and partner in the application no kids?
Or the applicant have to mention his/Her SIBliNGS details in it?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nitinsahu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank all group members for sharing their experience and helping those who are in need.
> 
> ...


hi nitin,
With 65 pts for 189 and 70 pts for 190 BA occupation you stand a very good chance to receive one sometime soon. I would say give 2 months time approximately. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kennedy07 said:


> Applied on 25th Jan with 65 Points for Developer Programmer.
> 
> Age-30
> Qualification-15
> English (Superior), PTE(90,90,90)-20


hi Kennedy,
Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## myimmidream (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi,

First of all, I would like to thank you all for sharing your views and experiences in the forum which would really help new comers like me.

I am from India and submitted*EOI*with*65*points*(for*sc189)*and*70*(for*sc190:*NSW)*on*31st*January,*2017 against SOL #261313 - Software Engineer. However,*I*didn't*receive*any*invitation*after*the*draw*on*1st*February. Please*can*anyone*help*me*understand*the*following*-
1)*Within*how*many*days*can*I*expect*any*communication*from*NSW?

2)*Does*the*draw*for*sc189*and*sc190*takes*place*on*different*days*(with*a*gap*of*2-4*days)?

3)*I*will*be*turning*33*on*6th*March.*When*can*I*expect*my*EOI*to*get*auto-updated?

Thanks*in*advance!


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

myimmidream said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, I would like to thank you all for sharing your views and experiences in the forum which would really help new comers like me.
> 
> ...


With 65 points for 261313, the current waiting period is around 45 days. 
So you can expect it around May 2nd round. 

For 70 points, you might get in the Feb 2nd round. Please wait and check. 

All the best !


----------



## nitinsahu (Oct 19, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi nitin,
> With 65 pts for 189 and 70 pts for 190 BA occupation you stand a very good chance to receive one sometime soon. I would say give 2 months time approximately.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sirkanth, What do you suggest if i get NSW early, should I go ahead? or wait for 189?


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> Please do the PTE and secure your invitation if you get 65 points atleast.
> The waiting period for 65 points is around 45-50 days now.
> 
> For 60 pointers, people are waiting from Dec 2015.
> ...


Hi Srikanth,

Thank you for your response
If I do a community language interpreter test and pass.. will those 5 points help get through 189 or not considered in the 40 to 50 days like others?

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

rrama said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> Thank you for your response
> If I do a community language interpreter test and pass.. will those 5 points help get through 189 or not considered in the 40 to 50 days like others?
> ...


Sorry mispelled name.. Shrinivas - Can I get 5 points with naati for credentialled community language interpreter and still get through like others with 65 points?

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

nitinsahu said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > hi nitin,
> ...


Hi Nitin

May I know what is your ielts or PTE scores and work experience.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nitinsahu said:


> Thanks Sirkanth, What do you suggest if i get NSW early, should I go ahead? or wait for 189?


Hmm , my thought : whichever you receive first , go ahead with it. This is just my suggestion  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rrama said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> Thank you for your response
> If I do a community language interpreter test and pass.. will those 5 points help get through 189 or not considered in the 40 to 50 days like others?
> ...


hi rama,
Yeah. Definitely gaining 5 points from naati would help to receive an invite in 2 months approximately if you have 65 for 2613x. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## myimmidream (Feb 3, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> With 65 points for 261313, the current waiting period is around 45 days.
> So you can expect it around May 2nd round.
> 
> For 70 points, you might get in the Feb 2nd round. Please wait and check.
> ...


Thanks Shrinivaskk for prompt response!

Just one more query re: my age - I came to know from one of the consultants the skill select website will update points (-5) for age on completion of 32 years 11 months i.e. on 6th Feb'17 in my case. If this happens I think I need to appear for PTE once again to secure band 8.

Thanks again!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

myimmidream said:


> Thanks Shrinivaskk for prompt response!
> 
> Just one more query re: my age - I came to know from one of the consultants the skill select website will update points (-5) for age on completion of 32 years 11 months i.e. on 6th Feb'17 in my case. If this happens I think I need to appear for PTE once again to secure band 8.
> 
> Thanks again!


That's correct. After completing 32 years it would deduct 5 pts. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

I have submitted my EOI and now I have renewed my passport. Should I update the application now with the new passport or is it okay if I update when I submit my invitation? 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> I have submitted my EOI and now I have renewed my passport. Should I update the application now with the new passport or is it okay if I update when I submit my invitation?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


hi arun , is there a difference between your old passport number and the newer one ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## myimmidream (Feb 3, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> That's correct. After completing 32 years it would deduct 5 pts.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply Ksrikanthh,

It appears a bit strange to deduct 5 points before I actually turn 33 which would exactly be 30 days from now. Can you throw more light on this or share any link/info, as I am already 32 years 10 months and 28 days old as on date, whereas skillselect still show 30 points for the age parameter.

Thanks!


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi arun , is there a difference between your old passport number and the newer one ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Hi Srikanth, to my knowledge all renewals gets a new number. Though I haven't changed my address this time, so not sure about it. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

myimmidream said:


> Thanks for the reply Ksrikanthh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes correct. It will not change until you 33


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myimmidream (Feb 3, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> Yes correct. It will not change until you 33
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great!
Many thanks Sanjeewa


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Hi guys I sent my PTE REPORT to DIBP but haven't received the confirmation email from PTE that it has been sent and if I tried to resend it says the report already sent
Anyone knows what's the issue or same thing happened with anyone else?


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dont worry bro.
It will deduct 5 points once you complete 33 years.


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi rama,
> Yeah. Definitely gaining 5 points from naati would help to receive an invite in 2 months approximately if you have 65 for 2613x.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. I'll try both naati and reattwemting pte.. my current 60 points are hopeless 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

Guys it would be really appreciated if you could answer my query. I submitted my EOI on 2nd Feb under SOL 263111 with 65 points. How long do you reckon before i would receive my invite for SC 189.


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

myimmidream said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, I would like to thank you all for sharing your views and experiences in the forum which would really help new comers like me.
> 
> ...



If he applied on 31st Jan, how do 45 days mean may 2nd round. If i am correct, shouldnt it mean march 2nd round


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

khanb said:


> Guys it would be really appreciated if you could answer my query. I submitted my EOI on 2nd Feb under SOL 263111 with 65 points. How long do you reckon before i would receive my invite for SC 189.


The cutoff for 263111 seems to be standing somewhere around 1st week of December with 65 points. the movement seems to be slow you might needs for 3-4 rounds


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

Many thanks for the reply....however im more concerned about occupation ceiling as there are not many places lef....around 200 i suppose.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rrama said:


> Thanks a lot. I'll try both naati and reattwemting pte.. my current 60 points are hopeless
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


great, cheersss


----------



## mehdihassankhan (Dec 15, 2016)

*I m also waiting*



ksrikanthh said:


> great, cheersss


Waiting since 16 Oct. with 60 points, under 263111 category. No invitation till date. Can any one update the trend regarding out category? It will be helpful.


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

mehdihassankhan said:


> Waiting since 16 Oct. with 60 points, under 263111 category. No invitation till date. Can any one update the trend regarding out category? It will be helpful.


No invitations since Dec 2015. Same here. I'm going for a pte reattempt.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

rrama said:


> Sorry mispelled name.. Shrinivas - Can I get 5 points with naati for credentialled community language interpreter and still get through like others with 65 points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Yes please. 

You will get points for community language. But do check which are authorised centers to provide the certificate.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

mehdihassankhan said:


> Waiting since 16 Oct. with 60 points, under 263111 category. No invitation till date. Can any one update the trend regarding out category? It will be helpful.


The cutoff for 2631 is at 65 from past 6 months. 

I suggest, you rework on your PTE or IELTS score to get atleast 65 or 70. 
However, even for 65, the waiting period is more than 2 months. 
That is around 4-5 rounds. 

All the best !


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

khanb said:


> If he applied on 31st Jan, how do 45 days mean may 2nd round. If i am correct, shouldnt it mean march 2nd round


The waiting period is from 45-60 days. 

As per the trend, they are clearing around 8-10 days of applications in 2613 for 65 points. 

This way, for 31st Jan he can expect around April 2nd round. If there are not more 70's or 75 pointers in the queue. 

If there are more people who apply for 70s, then again 65 pointers are delayed.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

khanb said:


> Many thanks for the reply....however im more concerned about occupation ceiling as there are not many places lef....around 200 i suppose.


If the ceiling is reached Invitation would stop and resume after new quota has been announced for the year 2017-2018. Your EOI will remain in the pool with same date of effect provided there are no changes in the points. 

Ceiling is applicable for SC 189 only.


----------



## madrkash (Jan 1, 2017)

*Expected wait time for 261312*

Dear All,

I filed my EOI on 25-Jan-2017 for 261312(Developer / Programmer) with 65 points.

However, there was a small spelling mistake that caused me to update my EOI on 28-Jan-2017 which obviously did not result in any points change. 

I would like to know which date would be considered, the creation date or updated date.

Also, as a 65 pointer, may I expect an invitation by mid March?

Secondly, I got an overall 84 on my first attempt in PTE but 71 in speaking due to some obvious mistakes. Do you recommend that I take PTE again and aim for 79 in all sections which would boost my points to 75? 

Age - 30
English Language Ability - 10
Education - 15
Work Experience - 10
Total - 65

Any advice would be appreciated.

Warm Regards
Madhu


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

madrkash said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I filed my EOI on 25-Jan-2017 for 261312(Developer / Programmer) with 65 points.
> 
> ...



I filed my EOI on 25-Jan-2017 for 261312(Developer / Programmer) with 65 points.

However, there was a small spelling mistake that caused me to update my EOI on 28-Jan-2017 which obviously did not result in any points change. 

I would like to know which date would be considered, the creation date or updated date.
*Last updated date will be considered for EOI
*

Also, as a 65 pointer, may I expect an invitation by mid March?

*As per the trend, the ones who have filed between Jan 21st to Jan 30th might get in March 2nd or April 1st round*

*Even I'm in the same window with 65 points.*

Secondly, I got an overall 84 on my first attempt in PTE but 71 in speaking due to some obvious mistakes. Do you recommend that I take PTE again and aim for 79 in all sections which would boost my points to 75? 

*If you think, you can secure good scores. Please proceed. More the merrier. In this case, if you claim 70 or 75 for 2613, you will definitely get the ITA in the next round itself. 
*
Age - 30
English Language Ability - 10
Education - 15
Work Experience - 10
Total - 65

Any advice would be appreciated.

*My personal advice will be to wait as our queue is just another 45-50 days to go. So its not that long wait. 
Unless you are in a hurry to get the ITA and fly. 

Not worth spending money for PTE. 

Again Its your decision bro.*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

madrkash said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I filed my EOI on 25-Jan-2017 for 261312(Developer / Programmer) with 65 points.
> 
> ...


the date of effect is clearly mentioned in eoi. please check that

it will be good to reattempt PTE if you are sure about it...having 75 in eoi will fetch an invite in next round after submission


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

rrama said:


> No invitations since Dec 2015. Same here. I'm going for a pte reattempt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


When I enquired. . Tests are conducted once in every 3 months starting from March. Test registration needs to be done well in advance and results are posted after 3 to 4 months. Huge fees and really messy process. We can give a try but definitely the registration and certification process is not even half as reliable as pte or ielts in any way.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

rrama said:


> When I enquired. . Tests are conducted once in every 3 months starting from March. Test registration needs to be done well in advance and results are posted after 3 to 4 months. Huge fees and really messy process. We can give a try but definitely the registration and certification process is not even half as reliable as pte or ielts in any way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


So I guess naati is just a non reliable and kind of try my luck option 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> You can try 190 visa as well. I think I did this mistake of not applying for 190 visas for NSW in the EOI. Instead of waiting for 2 months to get 189 EOI invite, it may be more quick to get 190 visa for NSW. Moreover, I think I have recently seen in other threads that the experts were mentioning that 190 visa processing has priority over 189 visa processing. Rest your decision whether you want to stick to 189 or want to try to get your visa quickly by 190 visa for NSW.


I am not in a hurry to get an invitation. I can wait up to 2 months for getting 189. But if it exceeds beyond two months then I need to think of 190 option. I submitted EOI on 03-Feb-17. After some analysis, I guess I would possibly get invited on April 1st or 2nd round. I wishI get it before


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

Is there a 6 month backlog on all sols...mine is 263111


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

khanb said:


> Is there a 6 month backlog on all sols...mine is 263111


hi khanb,

the backlog would vary for every category.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

khanb said:


> Is there a 6 month backlog on all sols...mine is 263111


not on all occupation code..


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

I've applied for EOI on 31st JAN and awaiting response. I've not claimed for partner skill points. She is a Dentist.
I wanted to know what documents do I need to prepare for my wife. Someone told me that for English, we can get a documents on college letter head stating that medium of instruction of the course was English. Is that correct or does she need to take PTE exam ?


----------



## kaziekram (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI for SOL #261313 - Software Engineer on 15th November 2016 with 60 points (SC189) and 65 points (SC190: NSW). 

It's being almost 3 months and still no invitation. 

How long we need to wait to get invitation?

Regards,
Ekram


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

kaziekram said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for SOL #261313 - Software Engineer on 15th November 2016 with 60 points (SC189) and 65 points (SC190: NSW).
> 
> ...


I am sorry to say but I think the cut off is 65 points SOL #261313 (Software Engg.). 
Please look at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028


----------



## kaziekram (Nov 2, 2016)

*What to do now?*

Oh damm  So what about SC190 ? I am getting 65 if I go for 190. What to do now?


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> I am sorry to say but I think the cut off is 65 points SOL #261313 (Software Engg.).
> Please look at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028


?
Do you by chance have the same kind of spreadsheet for 2631


----------



## Ejzkhan (Feb 5, 2017)

Any idea when i will get ITA? 
DOE 02/12/2016
SOL 233411 Electronics Engineer
Points 60


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rathor.17 said:


> I've applied for EOI on 31st JAN and awaiting response. I've not claimed for partner skill points. She is a Dentist.
> I wanted to know what documents do I need to prepare for my wife. Someone told me that for English, we can get a documents on college letter head stating that medium of instruction of the course was English. Is that correct or does she need to take PTE exam ?


if not claiming partner points then you need to prove functional english of spouse which can be done by

1. IELTS 4.5 or PTE 30 (overall) or a letter from college/university that language of instruction was english
2. wife's documents - her graduation marksheet will be enough


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ejzkhan said:


> Any idea when i will get ITA?
> DOE 02/12/2016
> SOL 233411 Electronics Engineer
> Points 60


i think in next 1-2 round


----------



## madrkash (Jan 1, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> I filed my EOI on 25-Jan-2017 for 261312(Developer / Programmer) with 65 points.
> 
> However, there was a small spelling mistake that caused me to update my EOI on 28-Jan-2017 which obviously did not result in any points change.
> 
> ...



Dear Shrinivas,

Thanks a lot for the valuable guidance! I thought I will wait till mid-March and then take a call.

Wish you the very best as well! 


Warm Regards
Madhu Kashyap


----------



## madrkash (Jan 1, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> the date of effect is clearly mentioned in eoi. please check that
> 
> it will be good to reattempt PTE if you are sure about it...having 75 in eoi will fetch an invite in next round after submission


Dear Sultan,

Thank you for the advice! 

Date of Effect still says 25-Jan-2017 only.

I thought of waiting till mid-March and then decide to take up PTE second time.

Warm Regards
Madhu


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

hey guys, new here, cant even put my details in footnote yet. Anyway, I lodged a 189 EOI today with 65 points for ANSZCO 254415 (RN, Emergency). 

My question is this: Do I have to wait for the next invitation round to even be considered? Do invitation rounds only access EOI's that were submitted before the round starts?

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

carpenterrn said:


> hey guys, new here, cant even put my details in footnote yet. Anyway, I lodged a 189 EOI today with 65 points for ANSZCO 254415 (RN, Emergency).
> 
> My question is this: Do I have to wait for the next invitation round to even be considered? Do invitation rounds only access EOI's that were submitted before the round starts?
> 
> Thanks


hi carpentern,
.i see you have submitted an eoi successfully, is that correct ?

In that case you are eligible from the next round. Best wishes in advance ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsahu (Oct 19, 2015)

Rmarw said:


> Hi Nitin
> 
> May I know what is your ielts or PTE scores and work experience.


Hi,
I am claiming points as follows;
Age points - 25 
PTE points - 10 ( 74L, 78W, 72R, 70S)
Educational qualification points - 15
Experience points - 15


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

carpenterrn said:


> hey guys, new here, cant even put my details in footnote yet. Anyway, I lodged a 189 EOI today with 65 points for ANSZCO 254415 (RN, Emergency).
> 
> My question is this: Do I have to wait for the next invitation round to even be considered? Do invitation rounds only access EOI's that were submitted before the round starts?
> 
> Thanks


hi an eoi is considered for invitation after it has been submitted successfully

next round is on 15th February..good luck


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Was there a round on Feb 1st?


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

sultan_azam said:


> if not claiming partner points then you need to prove functional english of spouse which can be done by
> 
> 1. IELTS 4.5 or PTE 30 (overall) or a letter from college/university that language of instruction was english
> 2. wife's documents - her graduation marksheet will be enough


Has anyone tried this -- wife's documents - her graduation marksheet will be enough
My wife has done MBA, and one can easily predict that subject were in English looking at the names. But not sure, if they will work


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Has anyone tried this -- wife's documents - her graduation marksheet will be enough
> 
> My wife has done MBA, and one can easily predict that subject were in English looking at the names. But not sure, if they will work




You will need a letter confirming language of instructions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

One more query:

I belong to City A (Passport also mentions A address)
Currently I am in City B
Expecting invite in March 1st round, but moving back to City A in April Mid.

Should I apply from City B itself? 
Will there be any problems if I apply from City B i.e. all PCC, Medicals, and address in Form 80 will be of City B, but at the time of Visa grant (or whatever the next step is) I will be back in City A.

Confused on this. Please help.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2017 &lt;==*



vireshsangwan said:


> One more query:
> 
> I belong to City A (Passport also mentions A address)
> Currently I am in City B
> ...




Is it about PCC? 

If yes Its Indian specific, DIBP does not seem to bother. 

Otherwise You just need to mention your current address. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Rmarw said:


> Was there a round on Feb 1st?


Yes it did.

However, the skillselect is still not updated with latest results.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> if not claiming partner points then you need to prove functional english of spouse which can be done by
> 
> 1. IELTS 4.5 or PTE 30 (overall) or a letter from college/university that language of instruction was english
> 2. wife's documents - her graduation marksheet will be enough


2. wife's documents - her graduation marksheet will be enough - * Please get them 'Certified True Copy' along with notarization. *


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> 2. wife's documents - her graduation marksheet will be enough - * Please get them 'Certified True Copy' along with notarization. *




It will not be. They would request a letter, please see official guidelines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> One more query:
> 
> I belong to City A (Passport also mentions A address)
> Currently I am in City B
> ...


Can you please be precise on what does City A & B stand for?

If City A & B are in same country, then it doesn't matter for PCC. 
But from different countries, then you should take the PCC if you have stayed in those places fore more than 12 months. 

*If you need any help, please be precise than being ambiguous. *


----------



## sreejithgs78 (Nov 12, 2016)

subscribing

233512 mech engineer

189 - 60 points 
190 - 65 points (victoria)

189 EOI submitted - 25 nov 2016
190 ackngmnt receicevd - 1st dec 2016

invite - yet to come


----------



## sreejithgs78 (Nov 12, 2016)

subscribing

233512 mech engineer

189 - 60 points 
190 - 65 points (victoria)

189 EOI submitted - 25 nov 2016
190 ackngmnt receicevd - 1st dec 2016

invite - yet to come


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rmarw said:


> Was there a round on Feb 1st?


Yeah!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sreejithgs78 said:


> subscribing
> 
> 233512 mech engineer
> 
> ...


hi sreejith , welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List ) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Is there any way to know the latest Cut-Off date for 233914 category.
Even myimmitracker is not getting updated on this.

Any clue. Please comment experts...

-----------------------------------------------------------
Category - 233914
Points - 65 (Visa 189)
EOI DOE: 6th Dec 2016
Invitation: Awaited


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Is there any way to know the latest Cut-Off date for 233914 category.
> Even myimmitracker is not getting updated on this.
> 
> Any clue. Please comment experts...
> ...


On MYIMMITRACKER there's a guy who did not receive an invitation with EOI DOE 29th of November 2016. So we can guess it has moved from 24th Nov to 28th Nov. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

DN7C said:


> On MYIMMITRACKER there's a guy who did not receive an invitation with EOI DOE 29th of November 2016. So we can guess it has moved from 24th Nov to 28th Nov. :fingerscrossed:


Probably that guy did not update the immitracker. i guess nobody bothered to update the immitracker after 1st feb round.
It is a mystery and would only be solved once DIBP shares update on 1st Feb round.
Let's hope for the best as very few slots left in this occupation, plus Pro rata.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Category - 233914
Points - 65 (Visa 189)
EOI DOE: 6th Dec 2016
Invitation: Awaited


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

When would the DIBP site be updated for 1st Feb invitation round?

Any clue?


----------



## Adityavyas0304 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi 

My points 65 for 189
Code 261313 SE
DOE - 12 Jan 2017

Any idea when would I get invite??


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Add max of 45-50 days from the EOI submission.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Probably that guy did not update the immitracker. i guess nobody bothered to update the immitracker after 1st feb round.
> It is a mystery and would only be solved once DIBP shares update on 1st Feb round.
> Let's hope for the best as very few slots left in this occupation, plus Pro rata.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure about that.
As I remember, he commented after 1st of Feb that he didn't receive an invitation. Anyways, everything will be sorted out within the next few days. 
Hoping that there are no many 65 pointers in 233914 in December and January as I only submitted EOI on 21st of Jan. If the current trend continues I wouldn't stand a chance in this fiscal year.

Hopefully, you'd receive an Invitation in next round.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> When would the DIBP site be updated for 1st Feb invitation round?
> 
> Any clue?


probably 8th or 9th of Feb.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

DN7C said:


> probably 8th or 9th of Feb.


Yes.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

When is the next invitation round scheduled?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Kvaidya said:


> When is the next invitation round scheduled?


15th feb


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

myimmidream said:


> Great!
> Many thanks Sanjeewa


Before March 6th, there are only 2 rounds that is 15th Feb and 1st March. For each round it is moving hardly 10 days. Current cutoff date is in between 18th Dec to 20th Dec. So by 1st March invitation round, it could move hardly till 10th Jan 2017.
On 6th March you will lose 5 points. So certainly there is no hope to wait till March 6th.


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

rrama said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> Thank you for your response
> If I do a community language interpreter test and pass.. will those 5 points help get through 189 or not considered in the 40 to 50 days like others?
> ...


It is not so easy task. There are certain things you need to have like you need to have prior experience as an interpreter. Please go through the rules or guidelines for NAATI Accreditation.


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

rathor.17 said:


> I've applied for EOI with 65 points and have not claimed partner skill points.
> What is the difference between form 80 and form 1221? I read somewhere that both me and my wife will have to fill form 80. Is that correct ?


If you want to claim partner skill points then
1) Your wife needs to write English exam like IELTS or PTE and need to get minimum Band 6 or equivalent.
2) After writing English exam, Need to get assessed from related Authority for her experience. Like for Software Engineer, you will get assessed from ACS Authority.

Then you can claim for Partner Skill Points.


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

cvv209 said:


> It is not so easy task. There are certain things you need to have like you need to have prior experience as an interpreter. Please go through the rules or guidelines for NAATI Accreditation.


That's not true. All you need to do is pass the exam and NAATI will accredit you with the corresponding interpreter/translator level. You can claim 5 points once you have the NAATI accreditation certificate.

I think the minimal is paraprofessional level from my memory - check immigration website though.


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello All,
I need your quick suggestion on submitting EOI. I already submitted my EOI on Jan 4th 2017 with the ANZSCO code 261111, right now i have did another ACS review for 261313 and result came positive.

Now, do i have to edit the already existing EOI or can i create another seperate EOI for the ANZSCO code 261313 ?

Please help!! i need to do this asap.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

chubb said:


> That's not true. All you need to do is pass the exam and NAATI will accredit you with the corresponding interpreter/translator level. You can claim 5 points once you have the NAATI accreditation certificate.
> 
> I think the minimal is paraprofessional level from my memory - check immigration website though.


Can I get a suggestion on 189.. nominated for both nsw and Victoria. . Got 65 points including sponsorship. Any clue on trends for both these state sponsorships?

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

rrama said:


> Can I get a suggestion on 189.. nominated for both nsw and Victoria. . Got 65 points including sponsorship. Any clue on trends for both these state sponsorships?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Sorry 190 is what I meant.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

vireshsangwan said:


> One more query:
> 
> I belong to City A (Passport also mentions A address)
> Currently I am in City B
> ...





andreyx108b said:


> Is it about PCC?
> 
> If yes Its Indian specific, DIBP does not seem to bother.
> 
> ...


Both cities are from same country - India.
Its not about PCC.
I am planning to get PCC and Medicals done before applying for VISA.

My question was: If I apply VISA (after PCC, Medicals from City B) from City B itself. And then move back to City A before VISA is granted. Will it create problems of any sort? As my Form 80 will have current address written as City B (where I will no longer be staying)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Hello All,
> I need your quick suggestion on submitting EOI. I already submitted my EOI on Jan 4th 2017 with the ANZSCO code 261111, right now i have did another ACS review for 261313 and result came positive.
> 
> Now, do i have to edit the already existing EOI or can i create another seperate EOI for the ANZSCO code 261313 ?
> ...


hi karthik,

i don't see any issues updating the existing eoi so you can go ahead and edit the existing eoi. 

also i wonder how did u re-asses your ACS skills for a different code ? could you please share your experience on that ?


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

rrama said:


> rrama said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get a suggestion on 189.. nominated for both nsw and Victoria. . Got 65 points including sponsorship. Any clue on trends for both these state sponsorships?
> ...


If u have band 6 in English exam then it's a tough call. If u have band 7 then u have chance to get invitation


----------



## bvdruv (Sep 15, 2016)

May I know what documents we need to submit for the partner contributing points to the primary applicant?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

bvdruv said:


> May I know what documents we need to submit for the partner contributing points to the primary applicant?



Ielts results 

Skill assessment 

Partner c.v / letters / salary slips / bank statements 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD_Civil (Feb 5, 2017)

Does Civil Engineer got invitation by having 60 points? If i score 55 points then, can i eligible for state nomination? How much time does it take for ITA if my DOE in January 2017. Please reply friends.


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

Received my grant today!!! 2pm Sydney time.

Wish you all good luck!

(Incase you might wanna ask questions: lodged 17 jan, no partner, no experience)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chubb said:


> Received my grant today!!! 2pm Sydney time.
> 
> Wish you all good luck!
> 
> (Incase you might wanna ask questions: lodged 17 jan, no partner, no experience)


Congrats!!! very quick!


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!! very quick!


just found out this is the wrong thread lol


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chubb said:


> Received my grant today!!! 2pm Sydney time.
> 
> Wish you all good luck!
> 
> (Incase you might wanna ask questions: lodged 17 jan, no partner, no experience)


Congrats chubb buddy ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Adityavyas0304 said:


> Hi
> 
> My points 65 for 189
> Code 261313 SE
> ...


As per the trend, you should receive it by March 1st round.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> 15th feb


Sanjeewa,
Am pretty sure, you will receive the invite on 15th Feb as the last cut off for 2613 has been till 21st Dec. 

All the best bro !


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

cvv209 said:


> If you want to claim partner skill points then
> 1) Your wife needs to write English exam like IELTS or PTE and need to get minimum Band 6 or equivalent.
> 2) After writing English exam, Need to get assessed from related Authority for her experience. Like for Software Engineer, you will get assessed from ACS Authority.
> 
> Then you can claim for Partner Skill Points.


Wrong Answer for the right question. 

The simple answer is - 
Both Form 80 and 1221 are required to be filled by everyone who is above 18yrs of age and are applying for the visa.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

rathor.17 said:


> I've applied for EOI with 65 points and have not claimed partner skill points.
> What is the difference between form 80 and form 1221? I read somewhere that both me and my wife will have to fill form 80. Is that correct ?


Yes, Both Form 80 & 1221 has to be filled by all applicants who are above the age of 18. 

I suggest you should start filling the application now itself, the form being quite exhaustive. 

All the best !

_You and I might get the invite in the same window (march 2nd round or April 1st round) if all goes well. _


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

shrinivaskk said:


> Yes, Both Form 80 & 1221 has to be filled by all applicants who are above the age of 18.
> 
> I suggest you should start filling the application now itself, the form being quite exhaustive.
> 
> ...


We just need to fill the form, or get it notorised as well?


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Any help here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itations-february-2017-a-51.html#post11906889


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

shrinivaskk said:


> Sanjeewa,
> Am pretty sure, you will receive the invite on 15th Feb as the last cut off for 2613 has been till 21st Dec.
> 
> All the best bro !


Thanks Bro. All the best.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> We just need to fill the form, or get it notorised as well?


Only filling. 
NO need to get it notarized. 
But make sure its clear to read. 

Easy option will be
1. type all the information in editable format of form 80 (available from website)
2. Take the print out of last page of the form (where your signature is required)
3. Scan the last page (color scan)
4. Attach the scanned page to primary form and upload with other documents required.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Both cities are from same country - India.
> Its not about PCC.
> I am planning to get PCC and Medicals done before applying for VISA.
> 
> My question was: If I apply VISA (after PCC, Medicals from City B) from City B itself. And then move back to City A before VISA is granted. Will it create problems of any sort? As my Form 80 will have current address written as City B (where I will no longer be staying)


It won't create any issues. 
Your grant will be in the pdf format sent out by department in email.


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

chubb said:


> Received my grant today!!! 2pm Sydney time.
> 
> Wish you all good luck!
> 
> (Incase you might wanna ask questions: lodged 17 jan, no partner, no experience)


Congrats Buddy


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

I've a question regarding Form 80. (regarding Passport)
My passport was lost so I filled the complain and got it made again.
In Question 9: It asks for Date of Issue of Passport and then it asks for Is this the original Date of Issue (if NO, then fill the original date of issue) ?
And later in Question 11: It asks for details of the lost Passport (which I have with me).
My question is, what do I've to fill in Question 9 when it asks for "Is this the original Date of Issue ?" (YES/NO)


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

chubb said:


> Received my grant today!!! 2pm Sydney time.
> 
> Wish you all good luck!
> 
> (Incase you might wanna ask questions: lodged 17 jan, no partner, no experience)


Congrats Chubb!

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Does these Form 80 and 1221 needs to be filled by hand (using Pen)?

Can't I fill them on laptop?

layman query, but please respond.


----------



## WindStone (Jan 3, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> Does these Form 80 and 1221 needs to be filled by hand (using Pen)?
> 
> Can't I fill them on laptop?
> 
> layman query, but please respond.


You can fill it with keyboard through the editable fields from the PDF available from the website. You can take a print of the last page that asks for your signature, sign it, scan it back into PDF and attach it at the end of the other pages that you've filled electronically.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> Does these Form 80 and 1221 needs to be filled by hand (using Pen)?
> 
> Can't I fill them on laptop?
> 
> layman query, but please respond.


yes you can, fill in laptop, take print of last page, sign, scan and merge with original pdf, remove the unsigned page from original pdf


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

rathor.17 said:


> I've a question regarding Form 80. (regarding Passport)
> My passport was lost so I filled the complain and got it made again.
> In Question 9: It asks for Date of Issue of Passport and then it asks for Is this the original Date of Issue (if NO, then fill the original date of issue) ?
> And later in Question 11: It asks for details of the lost Passport (which I have with me).
> My question is, what do I've to fill in Question 9 when it asks for "Is this the original Date of Issue ?" (YES/NO)




This would help answering your ques no. 9 --> https://www.190oz.com/visa-application/completing-form-80-guide/

From my understanding you should give No and then fill the orignal Issue date as the prev passport issue date. ( If issue date remain same in new passport then answer should be yes)


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> yes you can, fill in laptop, take print of last page, sign, scan and merge with original pdf, remove the unsigned page from original pdf


Can we use an electronic signature?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

DN7C said:


> Can we use an electronic signature?


I havnt heard anyone doing so

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi I submitted my Eoi for 189 with 60 points on 5th May 2016 as a business analyst. I am yet to hear from.them.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DN7C said:


> Can we use an electronic signature?




Some people using it. I would recommend print/sign/scan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry.aus2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I'm not sure if this is a right thread to ask this question. Can I submit EOI for 189 & 190 category together? or it has to be separate EOI for both categories.


----------



## harry.aus2 (Jan 5, 2017)

How soon can you expect to receive an invite for 261313 - Software engineer category.

Points-
Age:30
Education:15
PTE:20
EOI: To be submitted in the second week of feb 2017 for 189 & 190 visa.

Regards,
Harry


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Some people using it. I would recommend print/sign/scan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've tried doing that but the file size is too big. What should the scan resolution be? 300 DPI?


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

harry.aus2 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a right thread to ask this question. Can I submit EOI for 189 & 190 category together? or it has to be separate EOI for both categories.




One EOI for both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harry.aus2 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a right thread to ask this question. Can I submit EOI for 189 & 190 category together? or it has to be separate EOI for both categories.




You can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

Its already the 8th by when can we expect DIBP to release the results of the previous round??


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I havnt heard anyone doing so
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. My agent said it's okay to put electronic signature. Anyways, I'll do what you guys are doing.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Some people using it. I would recommend print/sign/scan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info. I'll follow the type/print/sign/scan format.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

angadgrover91 said:


> Its already the 8th by when can we expect DIBP to release the results of the previous round??


:ranger: Soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

angadgrover91 said:


> Its already the 8th by when can we expect DIBP to release the results of the previous round??


In about an hour or so... its already under construction and access denied. Otherwise it says 'Page not Found'

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-february-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

vireshsangwan said:


> In about an hour or so... its already under construction and access denied. Otherwise it says 'Page not Found'
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-february-2017-round-results.aspx


awesome thanks.. been refreshing every ****ing minute since last week.. even though i knew they wouldnt release it till the 7or 8th..


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

DN7C said:


> :ranger: Soon. :fingerscrossed:


Hi DN7C,

Do you any other guy in the same category 233914, waiting for invitation?

Regards


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

harry.aus2 said:


> How soon can you expect to receive an invite for 261313 - Software engineer category.
> 
> Points-
> Age:30
> ...


May 2nd Round


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

How soon can one expect invite for EOI DOE 3rd feb for 263111 ..65 points


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Guys,
I submitted my first EOI under the ANZSCO code 261111 on Jan 3rd 2017 and i made an ACS assessment for 261313 and it turns out positive on 6th Feb.

So i updated my EOI under the ANZSCO code 261313 and i see my DOE didn't change, is that normal ?

So considering my curent situation? for 261313 and DOE 3rd Jan 2017, When i can expect an invite?

Please let me know your comments.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Hi DN7C,
> 
> Do you any other guy in the same category 233914, waiting for invitation?
> 
> Regards


Hey,

you can join us, other Engineering Technologists on this thread,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1211233-2339x-other-engineering-professionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a.html

Apparently, there's a whole lot of us. :shocked:


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

It is working now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

angadgrover91 said:


> awesome thanks.. been refreshing every ****ing minute since last week.. even though i knew they wouldnt release it till the 7or 8th..




Check now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Bhajjaji said:


> It is working now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it ?

I still can't access !


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Is it ?
> 
> I still can't access !


It says unauthorized


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Even I'm not able to view it.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-february-2017-round-results.aspx

still 401 UNAUTHORIZED


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harry.aus2 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a right thread to ask this question. Can I submit EOI for 189 & 190 category together? or it has to be separate EOI for both categories.


yes you can, but submitting two seperate eoi has its own advantages




harry.aus2 said:


> How soon can you expect to receive an invite for 261313 - Software engineer category.
> 
> Points-
> Age:30
> ...


currently there is a backlog of 38 days for 65 pointers 2613xx, you should be hopeful accordingly


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

*EOI Lodged*

*Developer Programmer
ACS - positive 18/01/2017
PTE - L90,R90,S85,W90 - 03/02/2017
EOI DoE - 04/02/2017
Total Points - 75*

Waiting for invite  I know this thread is not to ask questions about lodging EOI, but I am new here and wanted to know if selecting both 189 & 190(NSW) in the same application is sufficient ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

biggy85 said:


> *Developer Programmer
> ACS - positive 18/01/2017
> PTE - L90,R90,S85,W90 - 03/02/2017
> EOI DoE - 04/02/2017
> ...


You will get invited for 189 with such good points, why do you want to select 190 ?

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

biggy85 said:


> *Developer Programmer
> 
> ACS - positive 18/01/2017
> 
> ...




Yes, you can apply for both 189 and 190 under a single EOI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry.aus2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. Another colleague of mine submitted EOI with 70 points and received invite in next round. he had submitted in jan 2017


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Is the DIBP site updated for last round cut-offs?


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> Is the DIBP site updated for last round cut-offs?




Error 

It is still not accessible at the moment, I am eagerly waiting for it!

Perhaps by tomorrow we can see the details....

Dear Members, if you have submitted EOI for 261111 Computer System and Network Engineer please share your date of submission and points score!

Cheers !


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi when can we expect invite for 261111 with 65 points?


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Hi when can we expect invite for 261111 with 65 points?


Submitted 06/01/17


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Hi when can we expect invite for 261111 with 65 points?


When did you submit your EOI?

I did mine on 5 Feb with 65 points....

As per other members, most probably by July 2017 for my date


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

I would like to create a WhatsApp group for everyone who submitted EOI for 261111 Computer System and Network Engineer after 5th December 2016....

The latest invite for our occupation code was on 05 Dec 2016...... 

Please do PM me and let's help each other !


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

azir said:


> I would like to create a WhatsApp group for everyone who submitted EOI for 261111 Computer System and Network Engineer after 5th December 2016....
> 
> The latest invite for our occupation code was on 05 Dec 2016......
> 
> Please do PM me and let's help each other !


From where did you find out that last invite was on 05 dec 2016, wound you know how many points was considered.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> From where did you find out that last invite was on 05 dec 2016, wound you know how many points was considered.


immitracker and also the same member confirmed here in the forum. 65 points, 189 visa 261111 Computer System and Network Engineer


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> You will get invited for 189 with such good points, why do you want to select 190 ?
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Ok clarified. Info in other threads seem to suggest having a separate EOI for 190 visa. I do not want to make this complicated, and will keep it as it is today ( ie., both together ).

Is it advisable to get PCC done even before getting the invite ?


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

biggy85 said:


> Ok clarified. Info in other threads seem to suggest having a separate EOI for 190 visa. I do not want to make this complicated, and will keep it as it is today ( ie., both together ).
> 
> Is it advisable to get PCC done even before getting the invite ?


obviously yes, get PCC done even before the invite. It is not that expensive and it will save lots of time for you once you have your invite

IMHO only


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

biggy85 said:


> Ok clarified. Info in other threads seem to suggest having a separate EOI for 190 visa. I do not want to make this complicated, and will keep it as it is today ( ie., both together ).
> 
> Is it advisable to get PCC done even before getting the invite ?


No, indian pcc to be done just around visa lodge

If you have to take pcc from any other country which could take time then initiate it earlier

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I am willing to apply for EOI, right now I am preparing for CDR, can any one help me out..


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

Hii guys, I have applied for my Eoi 189 business analyst 261111 on 5th may 2016 with 60 points. I have still not heard back from them. Any idea by when I should expect a reply


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

biggy85 said:


> *Developer Programmer
> ACS - positive 18/01/2017
> PTE - L90,R90,S85,W90 - 03/02/2017
> EOI DoE - 04/02/2017
> ...


You will get the invite in the round of 15th February. 
So no need to worry for 190 or so..

All the best !


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Eviferns said:


> Hii guys, I have applied for my Eoi 189 business analyst 261111 on 5th may 2016 with 60 points. I have still not heard back from them. Any idea by when I should expect a reply


With 65, they have issued the invites till 23rd July 2016. 
For points till 60, last invite was issued for the month of March 2015. 

I suggest, you re appear for your IELTS or PTE exam and get good scores to fall into the queue for 70 or 75. 
As even for 65 points, its quite hard to get the invite this year.


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your reply.


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys,
Im pretty much sure about the work experience before education is not counted. But one of my friend an IT graduate is teacher of computer science for 10 years but had done bachelor of education just this year. He did this because some consultant said to him he can apply as teacher with all previous experience n just needs degree of education.
Anyone who came across this?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am willing to apply for EOI, right now I am preparing for CDR, can any one help me out..


submit eoi only when you have skill assessment and english test report with you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Eviferns said:


> Hii guys, I have applied for my Eoi 189 business analyst 261111 on 5th may 2016 with 60 points. I have still not heard back from them. Any idea by when I should expect a reply


as far as i know 60 pointers with 2611xx are waiting for long, havent you applied for 190 VIC, many of my friends got VIC nomination in Dec and Jan for 2611xx

right now VIC is closed for ICT occupations, but do apply and eoi for 190 if available in other state


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Eviferns said:
> 
> 
> > Hii guys, I have applied for my Eoi 189 business analyst 261111 on 5th may 2016 with 60 points. I have still not heard back from them. Any idea by when I should expect a reply
> ...


I have applied for 190 NSW on Nov 29th with 60+ 5 points but not got a reply yet.


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> With 65, they have issued the invites till 23rd July 2016.
> For points till 60, last invite was issued for the month of March 2015.
> 
> I suggest, you re appear for your IELTS or PTE exam and get good scores to fall into the queue for 70 or 75.
> As even for 65 points, its quite hard to get the invite this year.


23rd july Cutoff for BA ? What is the source of this info ? I have 65 points with 14 july but havn't recieved invite yet. I believe its 12 july


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

biggy85 said:


> *Developer Programmer
> ACS - positive 18/01/2017
> PTE - L90,R90,S85,W90 - 03/02/2017
> EOI DoE - 04/02/2017
> ...


You'll invite within 24 hours in 190.


----------



## alberto_fiori (Feb 8, 2017)

submitted on 4th of Jan 2017 
waiting 

for ICT Business and Systems analyst


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

1 feb report is out:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/1-february-2017-round-results


----------



## alberto_fiori (Feb 8, 2017)

angadgrover91 said:


> Its already the 8th by when can we expect DIBP to release the results of the previous round??


did you get a reply to your queston?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

2613 cut off 21st Dec.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

The results are out on DIBP website.

2211 - 70 points - 13/09/2016 - 694 invites available
2212 - 70 points - 08/11/2016 - 423 invites available
2334 - 60 points - 03/11/2016 - 266 invites available
2335 - 65 points - 02/11/2016 - 157 invites available
2339 - 65 points - 28/11/2016 - 122 invites available
2611 - 65 points - 12/07/2016 - 342 invites available
2613 - 65 points - 21/12/2016 - 1589 invites available
2631 - 65 points - 07/12/2016 - 194 invites available



SkillSelect 1 February 2017 round results

All the best to everyone for the next round. 

Next round is on *15th Feb 2017*


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

daussie said:


> 2613 cut off 21st Dec.


Can you let me know whether EOI date of effect is taken for giving invitation or last submitted?

Recently i changed ANZSCO group from 261111 to 261313 few days back. And my DOE didnt change.
if DOE is taken for invitation, when can i expect invitation of DOE: 03/Jan/2017


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

daussie said:


> 2613 cut off 21st Dec.


Treat it as 20th Dec only as last time is : 21/12/2016 12:13 am
Just 13 minutes into 21st


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Think march there will be 3 rounds.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Can you let me know whether EOI date of effect is taken for giving invitation or last submitted?
> 
> Recently i changed ANZSCO group from 261111 to 261313 few days back. And my DOE didnt change.
> if DOE is taken for invitation, when can i expect invitation of DOE: 03/Jan/2017


i have seen date of effect is considered for invitation


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

daussie said:


> Think march there will be 3 rounds.


I don't think so.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Think march there will be 3 rounds.




Not sure about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Can I claim partner points if our skills are assessed in 263111 (Computer Networks And Systems Engineer ) and 261313 (Software Engineer) respectively . Could anyone please answer this ?


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

even I doubt. However, looking at the trend the EOI's that have been submitted post second half of January won't make it before April.

The turnaround time has increased significantly.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

libati said:


> Can I claim partner points if our skills are assessed in 263111 (Computer Networks And Systems Engineer ) and 261313 (Software Engineer) respectively . Could anyone please answer this ?


Yes you can


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello guys, I just received NSW invite for 190 SS today. 
EOI Date : 29 Jan 2017
65 points(Age :25, PTE:10, edu:15, exp:15)
Developer programmer 261312
I have filed a separate EOI for 189 as well.

I need your advice whether I should proceed with 190 or wait for 189?


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Yes you can



Thanks


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

jas81 said:


> Hello guys, I just received NSW invite for 190 SS today.
> EOI Date : 29 Jan 2017
> 65 points(Age :25, PTE:10, edu:15, exp:15)
> Developer programmer 261312
> ...




Hi there

I have submitted my 190 with 70 points for 261311 on 18/01/17. Curious to know whether it's just the occupation code that's making me still wait and whether should I update it to Developer Programmer. Thanks. 



Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

jas81 said:


> Hello guys, I just received NSW invite for 190 SS today.
> EOI Date : 29 Jan 2017
> 65 points(Age :25, PTE:10, edu:15, exp:15)
> Developer programmer 261312
> ...


If i were you, I would definitely proceed with 190 and IF i get 189 in the mean time - just go for 189.

As for me, I am only going to go to Sydney, so 190 or 189 is not a big difference for me.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Is there any additional process one has to follow in order to apply for 190 ? I have already submitted my 189 but looks like it's going to take too long. i don't see any value in waiting that long if i can get it quickly through state sponsorship.

Appreciate your response.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

djthevj said:


> Is there any additional process one has to follow in order to apply for 190 ? I have already submitted my 189 but looks like it's going to take too long. i don't see any value in waiting that long if i can get it quickly through state sponsorship.
> 
> Appreciate your response.


Different states will have different requirements and its own list of occupations. 

Let us know your occupation and points


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Software engineer (261313) and 65 points.

I am planning to move to Sydney.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

djthevj said:


> Software engineer (261313) and 65 points.
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney.


What's your EOI date?

For 190, just create a new EOI and select 190 NSW and wait for SS invitation. With 65 points + 5 for SS you can expect SS invitation in 2 3 weeks(as happened in my case 29 jan 2017, 65+5 points, 261312, got NSW SS invitation today)


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

jas81 said:


> djthevj said:
> 
> 
> > Software engineer (261313) and 65 points.
> ...


If you are not keen in proceeding with 189, you can edit the existing EOI as well.


----------



## srinivasl84 (Jul 28, 2016)

What are the chances of getting invited on the 15th Feb 2017 invite round?

Occupation: 263111

PTE - 25/10/2016
ACS Positive -15/11/2016
EOI - 16/11/2016 with 60 Points

EOI Update - Addition of 5 Points for Work
Date of Effect* 04/02/2017 00:04:46
Age = 30
English = 10
Qualification = 15
Experience = 10

TOTAL 65


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks a lot. EOI for 189 is 29th January. 

The only reason why I am seeing this as a viable option is considering the time issuing the invitation in 189. As per the current trend, i don't think I shall be getting any invitation before April round. Do you think 190 processing will be faster than this?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

djthevj said:


> Thanks a lot. EOI for 189 is 29th January.
> 
> The only reason why I am seeing this as a viable option is considering the time issuing the invitation in 189. As per the current trend, i don't think I shall be getting any invitation before April round. Do you think 190 processing will be faster than this?


No. See my timeline.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

djthevj said:


> Thanks a lot. EOI for 189 is 29th January.
> 
> The only reason why I am seeing this as a viable option is considering the time issuing the invitation in 189. As per the current trend, i don't think I shall be getting any invitation before April round. Do you think 190 processing will be faster than this?


We share the same EOI date and category group. If the trend continues, we stand a chance of getting 189 invite towards march end/April beginning. If we are lucky there could be a bulk invite as well.

Even if you apply for 190 now, it would take almost same time or more. So my personal recommendation is to wait for 189 invite. Also considering the fact that you need to pay additional 300 AUD for NSW SS.


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

*Hello*



Npatel said:


> Any chances for 60 points electronics engineer 233411
> Eoi:26/11/2016


Hi Patel

1st Feb 2017 invitation was with 60 points and visa date of effect was 3rdNov2016..So it is likely you can get invitation soon, but ceiling is my worry. I have also applied with same points let see how it goes..
Could you pls share your email so that we can discuss about Electronics engineers possibility?


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Sounds good to me, thanks for the valuable advice.


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

*Doubt regarding dates*

The university degree given usually do not have exact start and end dates ( month-year format). I forgot the way I mentioned in ACS assessment, but for the EOI, I mentioned approximate start and end dates ( based on my recollection ) with the correct month and year as per the certificate.

Question1: Does it affect anything? Should I resort to any defaults?
Question1: Did ACS ask for the exact dates? ( I am surprised to not recollect this info while filling out the application!  )


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Is there any difference between state invitations of NSW and Vic?

Any difference in applying between these two sates?


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI for 189 Subclass on 4th Feb 2017 with 70 points under the ANZCO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
Work Ex - 4.5 yrs +
Partner included - Spouse
PTE: Superior (20 points)

How many rounds would it take realistically to see an invite for my application?

Thanks


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

suab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 Subclass on 4th Feb 2017 with 70 points under the ANZCO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> Work Ex - 4.5 yrs +
> ...


Most probably March first round. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Your chances are bright to make it in the next round.


----------



## mohsin1947 (Feb 9, 2017)

*189 and 190 EOI*

Hi Folks

I want to ask that if we receive a SS invitation as a result of an EOI with 189 and 190 both, Will the EOI still be considered for next round of invitation on 15th February. The SS invitation hasnt been accepted yet and will expire in 28 days

ANZSCO Code : 263311

189 Points : 60

190 Points : 65

EOI Submitted : 5th February

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

suab said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Next round for sure. Ready to apply your visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsahu (Oct 19, 2015)

Guys... I don't think 2611(ICT BA) will get invite even for 65 points for 189?
01st Feb round did not move for this category.


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

*189 or 190 ???*

Hi Folks,

I received Invitation from NSW today. Thanks for all the help. 

I have submitted EOI with 70 points for 190 - NSW and in the *same EOI with 65 points points for 189 on 16th January 2017*.

Please let me know if there are any chances to receive Invitation for 189 before my NSW invitation expires (valid till 14 days from 9th Feb).

Kindly suggest me on my next steps.

Thanks & Regards!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

libati said:


> Can I claim partner points if our skills are assessed in 263111 (Computer Networks And Systems Engineer ) and 261313 (Software Engineer) respectively . Could anyone please answer this ?


yes you can claim partner points


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

261313 - Software Engineer
1 EOI filed with both 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 points) on 31st Dec, 2016

I have been invited today under 190 NSW. Can I be invited for 189 on 15th Feb under same EOI and if the answer is 'Yes' then based on the processing times of both, could anyone advice on how to proceed from here onward? 

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have submitted my 190 with 70 points for 261311 on 18/01/17. Curious to know whether it's just the occupation code that's making me still wait and whether should I update it to Developer Programmer. Thanks.
> 
> ...


mention the occupation code which is mentioned in your acs assessment 


can you change occupation code just like that ???


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Is there any additional process one has to follow in order to apply for 190 ? I have already submitted my 189 but looks like it's going to take too long. i don't see any value in waiting that long if i can get it quickly through state sponsorship.
> 
> Appreciate your response.


have you submitted eoi or visa application for 189 ???

getting invite for 190 is much longer and painful if you are lacking on points


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

srinivasl84 said:


> What are the chances of getting invited on the 15th Feb 2017 invite round?
> 
> Occupation: 263111
> 
> ...


sorry to disappoint but i dont expect an invite for you in 15th Feb round


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> mention the occupation code which is mentioned in your acs assessment
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Sultan

The code in acs assessment is 261311 only. In case if mine is going to take an extremely long time, I thought of reapplying for acs. It hardly takes 2 weeks, right? 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 Subclass on 4th Feb 2017 with 70 points under the ANZCO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> Work Ex - 4.5 yrs +
> ...


i think you will be invited in 15th Feb round


----------



## chet_ga (May 25, 2016)

*Should I wait for 189*

Hi All,

I filed an EOI for 189 and 190 on 23rd Jan 2017.
I have received my 190 invitation. I want to know should I wait for 189 for ICT or should I apply for 190.
My Score with SS = 70
My Score without SS = 65

Please need an urgent suggestion on this.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mohsin1947 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I want to ask that if we receive a SS invitation as a result of an EOI with 189 and 190 both, Will the EOI still be considered for next round of invitation on 15th February. The SS invitation hasnt been accepted yet and will expire in 28 days
> 
> ...


eoi will be considered for 189 invite until it freezes

freezing will happen when you receive visa invite for 190

what you received today is nomination invite

i think you will get 189 invite in upcoming round


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jas81 said:


> Hello guys, I just received NSW invite for 190 SS today.
> EOI Date : 29 Jan 2017
> 65 points(Age :25, PTE:10, edu:15, exp:15)
> Developer programmer 261312
> ...


seen this question multiple times today

if trend follows you could get invited in march end or April start hoping lot many 70 pointer dont join the que, 

it will be better to go with NSW invite at the moment, nomination process will take around 3-4 weeks, then you will have 190 invite from DIBP which will give 60 days to apply for visa

by that time if you see ray of light with 189 then well and good else you have something with you, 


300 AUD is a small price to hold a seat in bus to Australia


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mightycoder said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received Invitation from NSW today. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> ...


i doubt you will receive 189 invite before that

just my opinion


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chet_ga said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filed an EOI for 189 and 190 on 23rd Jan 2017.
> I have received my 190 invitation. I want to know should I wait for 189 for ICT or should I apply for 190.
> ...


please see this... may be of some help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11931625-post633.html


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi Sultan
> 
> The code in acs assessment is 261311 only. In case if mine is going to take an extremely long time, I thought of reapplying for acs. It hardly takes 2 weeks, right?
> 
> ...


ohkkk... now i understand... but i think waiting time will be same for 189 incase of 261311/12

it may differ for 190, but i am not sure about that


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> ohkkk... now i understand... but i think waiting time will be same for 189 incase of 261311/12
> 
> 
> 
> it may differ for 190, but i am not sure about that




Okay, thanks Sultan. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

suab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 Subclass on 4th Feb 2017 with 70 points under the ANZCO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> Work Ex - 4.5 yrs +
> ...


For 70 points, you should be getting in next round - 15th February 2017. 

All the best !


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

adahmed said:


> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 1 EOI filed with both 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 points) on 31st Dec, 2016
> 
> I have been invited today under 190 NSW. Can I be invited for 189 on 15th Feb under same EOI and if the answer is 'Yes' then based on the processing times of both, could anyone advice on how to proceed from here onward?
> ...


Very high possibility that you will be invited on 15th February for 2613 queue. 

Once you are invited, please proceed with visa application and get your PCC done as well. 

All the best !


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> seen this question multiple times today
> 
> if trend follows you could get invited in march end or April start hoping lot many 70 pointer dont join the que,
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Sultan for the detailed explanation!! I agree with you to reserve a seat for 300 AUD for now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chet_ga said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filed an EOI for 189 and 190 on 23rd Jan 2017.
> I have received my 190 invitation. I want to know should I wait for 189 for ICT or should I apply for 190.
> ...


Accept sc190, with 189 you will wait for... long time.


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi karthik,
> 
> i don't see any issues updating the existing eoi so you can go ahead and edit the existing eoi.
> 
> also i wonder how did u re-asses your ACS skills for a different code ? could you please share your experience on that ?


Hi Srikanth,
Hope this reply is not late!! My profile is suitable as a software engineer and a business analyst. So i applied for an ACS review for 261313 with an updated experience letter alone(all other attestation remained the same).

I got positive ACS this week and edited my EOI to 261313. I thought it should change my Date of effect but it doesnt. So while inviting they will check last submitted or DOE ?


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Guys,
Can anyone say when i can expect an invite? with DOE 3rd Jan 2017 with 65 points under 189 category? ANZSCO code: 261313

Note: I change my ANZSCO code from 261111 to 261313 after an ACS review on 6th Feb.

Also let me know what is the process after an invite? (Just planning ahead)

Thanks in advance

Regards
Karthik


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> Can anyone say when i can expect an invite? with DOE 3rd Jan 2017 with 65 points under 189 category? ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> Note: I change my ANZSCO code from 261111 to 261313 after an ACS review on 6th Feb.
> ...


if doe is 3rd Jan then i think probability is high in start of March

after invite

1. visa fee payment
2. documents upload
3. pcc and medicals
4. waiting
5. visa grant
6. ticket booking & fly


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes, i did and waiting on it.I submitted the EOI on 29th Jan.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Out of curiosity, how much time it takes in general between point 3(documents upload) and point 5(visa granted)?


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the response mate. 

So are you suggesting that I should not file 190 nomination, where in I have 14 days to file my case (9th feb is the invitation date and 23rd is the last date to apply)?

If I am invited for 189 on 15th Feb, I would like to know how fast the rest of the procedure would be compared to 190 (both nomination and visa) and kinda easier to get done with without much fuss.

Personally I don't have issues proceeding with either 189 or 190 it's just that I am more concerned about the processing time and the associated delay/queries of case processing to respond to.

Please advise! It's urgent!



shrinivaskk said:


> Very high possibility that you will be invited on 15th February for 2613 queue.
> 
> Once you are invited, please proceed with visa application and get your PCC done as well.
> 
> All the best !


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Out of curiosity, how much time it takes in general between point 3(documents upload) and point 5(visa granted)?


it varies on the clarity of documents submitted, countries resided in past, onshore/offshore, dependents in the application and few other factors

it could be between 8 - 450 days


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

adahmed said:


> Thanks for the response mate.
> 
> So are you suggesting that I should not file 190 nomination, where in I have 14 days to file my case (9th feb is the invitation date and 23rd is the last date to apply)?
> 
> ...


190 comes with a moral obligation to live and work in the state nominating you, however there is no such condition in 189

if you get invited on 15th Feb then proceed with that

visa processing time will depend on documents submitted and more or less it is same in 189/190


----------



## maharot (Dec 17, 2014)

Hoping for the invite next round ray2:

June 13, 2015 - IELTS Exam
June 26, 2015 - IELTS Result (L7 R7 W7.5 S6.5)
Sept 15, 2016 - CDR preparation
Oct 08, 2016 - Submitted CDR to EA 
Oct 24, 2016 - EA Positive Result (Professional Engineer - ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer)
Nov 05, 2016 - EOI Visa 189 - 60 pts, 190 - 65 pts
Feb 02, 2017 - PTE-A Result (L76 R73 S80 W79)
Feb 03, 2017 - EOI updated Visa 189 - 70 pts, 190 - 75 pts


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 190 comes with a moral obligation to live and work in the state nominating you, however there is no such condition in 189
> 
> if you get invited on 15th Feb then proceed with that
> 
> visa processing time will depend on documents submitted and more or less it is same in 189/190


I appreciate it, thanks a lot Sultan!


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi,

can anyone please guide about what document can be provided for English competence in case of my wife. She has done her B.Tech.
In some posts i read that marksheets can be provided and some say a written letter from university is required.
If that is the case do the universities entertain such requests? or only marksheets will be enough?

Pls guide.

ANZO 261313
EOI : 29th Dec 2016
Points : 65


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Gautam_K said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone please guide about what document can be provided for English competence in case of my wife. She has done her B.Tech.
> In some posts i read that marksheets can be provided and some say a written letter from university is required.
> ...


Are you claiming points for Partner skills?? 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> Hope this reply is not late!! My profile is suitable as a software engineer and a business analyst. So i applied for an ACS review for 261313 with an updated experience letter alone(all other attestation remained the same).


oh ok , cool karthik


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

maharot said:


> Hoping for the invite next round ray2:
> 
> June 13, 2015 - IELTS Exam
> June 26, 2015 - IELTS Result (L7 R7 W7.5 S6.5)
> ...


welcome to Invitation Waiting List ( IWL ) maharot buddy ! i see you have 70 pts for 189 - your invite is on its way and would be delivered next week. best wishes in advance


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

NO, not claiming


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Are you claiming points for Partner skills??
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


not claiming


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Gautam_K said:


> not claiming


in that case, a letter from college for functional english will be enough 


see this for template http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

folks
please advise timelines for getting an invite in the following case..
ANZSCO 263111
points claimed 189 - 65
points claimed 190 - 65+5
PTE-A - Superior
EOI Submitted 10 Feb 17


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> seen this question multiple times today
> 
> if trend follows you could get invited in march end or April start hoping lot many 70 pointer dont join the que,
> 
> ...


Hi *Sultan*,
I am also traveling in the same boat like *jas81*. Have a doubt about it.
I have submitted EOI for 189 on 3rd Feb 2017.
Based on the analysis , I hope I may get the invite on April round.
Today I am going to apply EOI for 190 as a backup.

My question is this,
*When we have to pay the Visa and SS charges in this process?*


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

sapphire28 said:


> folks
> please advise timelines for getting an invite in the following case..
> ANZSCO 263111
> points claimed 189 - 65
> ...


anyone...


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

I just had a similar question. While I was reading through the document checklist, I happened to see this.

"Applications are lodged through SkillSelect with an initial application fee of $AU3060 which must be paid for by credit card. Any secondary charges will only apply to dependents 18 years of age or older included in the application, have less than functional English, and the fee must also be paid before a visa is granted."


My question is in spite of me not claiming the points for my partner do I still need to pay the fees?. if yes, what are the options to avoid this.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

djthevj said:


> I just had a similar question. While I was reading through the document checklist, I happened to see this.
> 
> "Applications are lodged through SkillSelect with an initial application fee of $AU3060 which must be paid for by credit card. Any secondary charges will only apply to dependents 18 years of age or older included in the application, have less than functional English, and the fee must also be paid before a visa is granted."
> 
> ...


Yes, if they are migrating with you. Your migrating fee is AUD 3600.

Your partner fee : AUD1800

Your 18+ kid: AUD1800	

Your under 18 kid: AUD900

If they don't have Functional English, then I think you pay additional : AUD4885 (you pay once whether if you have 1 dependent with no Functional English or more).

How can I prove I have functional English?

IELTS 4.5+ is required for Functional English


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jas81 said:


> Hello guys, I just received NSW invite for 190 SS today.
> EOI Date : 29 Jan 2017
> 65 points(Age :25, PTE:10, edu:15, exp:15)
> Developer programmer 261312
> ...


As someone said, A bird in hand is worth 2 in bush. So, unless you have issues with 190 NSW, go for it and start the Visa Process. You are not getting your invite before 15th March at least and no one knows if the cut-off point is not going to rise to 70, then you won't even get 189. 

My advise, try pay the $300 to keep your place for 190, but pay on the last day so you can see if you get 189 by then.


----------



## Hopefullyhopeful (Jul 28, 2016)

Dear All,

When applying for visa 189, does experience regarding teaching at a university fetch points? 

In this case for Electrical Engineer, does teaching Electrical Engineering subjects experience at a university as Lecturer fetch points in Engineers Australia assessment for skilled employment? 

I will be grateful for any input regarding this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for your response.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hopefullyhopeful said:


> Dear All,
> 
> When applying for visa 189, does experience regarding teaching at a university fetch points?
> 
> ...


Whether you get points for experience or not are assessed by Engineers Australia and is written on your assessment report. 

Home | Engineers Australia


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ramvijay said:


> Hi *Sultan*,
> 
> I am also traveling in the same boat like *jas81*. Have a doubt about it.
> 
> ...




Nsw fee when applying for approval.

Visa fee when lodging visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi,

Could someone provide answers to couple of queries for my friend who is trying to increase his points and is also looking for PR:

* He has Completed BE in Electrical engg during graduation and then worked for 3 years in IT and later completed 2 year MBA as part of PG and currently working for last 5 years as System Analyst --> Can he get his ACS assessment done without showing MBA and showing those 2 years as working with relevant work experience letter ? Will there be any problems during PR process ?

* He had travelled to Australia under 489 visa for 3 months some 4 years back? Will any of his Educational and Work details be captured during that time and can pose problems for his PR process?

Please provide answers as he does not want to take wrong steps and get into trouble.


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

I need some advice. I've applied for EOI (189) and have not claimed for partner skill points for my wife. How much does she need to score in PTE and is there any sectional cut-off ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> I need some advice. I've applied for EOI (189) and have not claimed for partner skill points for my wife. How much does she need to score in PTE and is there any sectional cut-off ?





> *Partner skills*
> 
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 
> ...


She needs competent English - IELTS 6+


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

raghavcv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone provide answers to couple of queries for my friend who is trying to increase his points and is also looking for PR:
> 
> * He has Completed BE in Electrical engg during graduation and then worked for 3 years in IT and later completed 2 year MBA as part of PG and currently working for last 5 years as System Analyst --> Can he get his ACS assessment done without showing MBA and showing those 2 years as working with relevant work experience letter ? Will there be any problems during PR process ?


Try go with Electrical Engineering in Engineers Australia assessment if you can. No wait and guaranteed invite at 60 points. Plus you have more chance of getting 15 points for degree and also 190 Nomination.

ACS might not want to award you 15 degree points since it may find it not relevant. Other's may be able to tell you better. So, stick with only Bachelor and Electrical Engg. Forget about Masters.




> * He had travelled to Australia under 489 visa for 3 months some 4 years back? Will any of his Educational and Work details be captured during that time and can pose problems for his PR process?
> 
> Please provide answers as he does not want to take wrong steps and get into trouble.


I am not sure about what you trying to say though.Why did he gave up his PR in the first place ? What Educational and Work details are you talking about ? What is there to hide ?


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> She needs competent English - IELTS 6+


She falls in different skilled occupation list that is why I've not claimed any points. I was wondering if you could tell me how much she needs to score in PTE/IELTS in this scenario.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> She falls in different skilled occupation list that is why I've not claimed any points. I was wondering if you could tell me how much she needs to score in PTE/IELTS in this scenario.


If she is not in the same skilled occupation list, then PTE/IELTS doesn't matter. You need to satisfy all 4 conditions to be able to claim 5 spouse points. Have a look at my previous post.

What is her Occupation Code ?


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If she is not in the same skilled occupation list, then PTE/IELTS doesn't matter. You need to satisfy all 4 conditions to be able to claim 5 spouse points. Have a look at my previous post.
> 
> What is her Occupation Code ?


Actually, she is a Scientific Writer, so she does not fall in any.
I wanted to make sure all the paperwork is done (expect PCC and medicals) when I receive an invite. And in order to do so, I would have to produce some proof that my wife has good English skills when I'm filling my visa application. For that how much she has to score in PTE ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> Actually, she is a Scientific Writer, so she does not fall in any.
> I wanted to make sure all the paperwork is done (expect PCC and medicals) when I receive an invite. And in order to do so, I would have to produce some proof that my wife has good English skills when I'm filling my visa application. For that how much she has to score in PTE ?


She needs Functional English. IELTS level 4.5+. She will ace it. There are other test she can attempt. If she is in a hurry and you want faster result, take the PTE.

How can I prove I have functional English?

Else you pay AUD 4885.


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> She needs Functional English. IELTS level 4.5+. She will ace it. There are other test she can attempt. If she is in a hurry and you want faster result, take the PTE.
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> Else you pay AUD 4885.


Thanks mate. You've been great help.


----------



## Ejzkhan (Feb 5, 2017)

I dont think teaching electrical engineering in university will count as Professional Electrical Engineer experiance untill you prove it that you have done some regular practical work with students. For example helping them in designing projects etc and you did some your own reaserch in electrical engineering parallel.


----------



## Ejzkhan (Feb 5, 2017)

Hopefullyhopeful said:


> Dear All,
> 
> When applying for visa 189, does experience regarding teaching at a university fetch points?
> 
> ...





I dont think teaching electrical engineering in university will count as Professional Electrical Engineer experiance untill you prove it that you have done some regular practical work with students. For example helping them in designing projects etc and you did some your own reaserch in electrical engineering parallel.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ramvijay said:


> Hi *Sultan*,
> I am also traveling in the same boat like *jas81*. Have a doubt about it.
> I have submitted EOI for 189 on 3rd Feb 2017.
> Based on the analysis , I hope I may get the invite on April round.
> ...


190 -- in case of nomination from NSW you need to pay 300 AUD nomination fee, if NSW confirms nomination you receive 190 visa invite from DIBP and then you pay visa fee 3600 AUD for primary applicant, 1800 AUD for dependent, 900 for dependent child


189 - you get invite, you pay visa fee 3600 AUD for primary applicant, 1800 AUD for dependent, 900 for dependent child


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> I just had a similar question. While I was reading through the document checklist, I happened to see this.
> 
> "Applications are lodged through SkillSelect with an initial application fee of $AU3060 which must be paid for by credit card. Any secondary charges will only apply to dependents 18 years of age or older included in the application, have less than functional English, and the fee must also be paid before a visa is granted."
> 
> ...


if you want to avoid that payment for *dependent applicant then the dependent should prove functional english by*

1. overall IELTS 4.5 or PTE 30
2. or else a letter from college/university stating that language of instruction was English


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Hopefullyhopeful said:


> Dear All,
> 
> When applying for visa 189, does experience regarding teaching at a university fetch points?
> 
> ...


teaching a subject is different from actually using the principles of that subject for real time problems

i doubt that teaching electrical engineering will be counted as an experience of an electrical engineer

it is just my thought, i can be wrong


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rathor.17 said:


> I need some advice. I've applied for EOI (189) and have not claimed for partner skill points for my wife. How much does she need to score in PTE and is there any sectional cut-off ?


overall 30 in PTE, 

alternatively you can give a letter from her college/university stating language of instruction was english


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> She needs competent English - IELTS 6+


op says "have not claimed partner points"

he needs to prove functional english of wife


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> She needs competent English - IELTS 6+


op says "have not claimed partner points"

he needs to prove functional english of wife


i see you corrected it later


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you want to avoid that payment for *dependent applicant then the dependent should prove functional english by*
> 
> 1. overall IELTS 4.5 or PTE 30
> 2. or else a letter from college/university stating that language of instruction was English





djthevj said:


> Applications are lodged through SkillSelect with an initial application fee of $AU3060 which must be paid for by credit card. Any secondary charges will only apply to dependents 18 years of age or older included in the application, have less than functional English, and the fee must also be paid before a visa is granted."



From the above, Please confirm if my understanding is correct in my scenario.

I have added two dependents. Wife and my baby.
1. I am not claiming any points for my partner. She was just graduated and don't have any work experience. So I didn't apply skill assessment for her.
2. As *Sultan* mentioned my visa fees are : : 
_*3600 AUD for primary applicant, 1800 AUD for dependent, 900 for dependent child*_
My question is, *what is the initial application fee $AU3060* mentioned by djthevj ??
Please clear my doubts

And to avoid secondary charges , my partner should have functional English. If not how much amount I should pay ?. I am planning to avoid this charge by getting a letter from the instituion she graduated. *When should I be ready with the letter?? Before applying for visa???*


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

As Sultan mentioned my visa fees are : :
3600 AUD for primary applicant, 1800 AUD for dependent, 900 for dependent child
My question is, what is the initial application fee $AU3060 mentioned by djthevj ??

DJ:- You would be paying this once you get an invitation from DIBP.

Even you need the letter at the time of invitation while uploading the documents.


----------



## Raj2012 (Jan 25, 2017)

Code: 261313
Points: 65
Eoi date: 27-jan-2017
Visa type: 189
Any idea when I will get the invite ??


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Ho w can we create another EOI in the same login? (for example for 190)
Or do we need to create another login in EOI for 190?


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi Guys,

In the employment details section of EOI-
Should the start date be 2 years after the original date as ACS has deducted 2 years of the relevant experience?

If I deduct these 2 years my total tally is reduced by 5 points.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

On 1-Feb-2017 round for 189 EOI invite, can you please tell what was the last DOE, which got invited for 189 EOI with 65 points for 261313 job code? Thanks.


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

suab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In the employment details section of EOI-
> Should the start date be 2 years after the original date as ACS has deducted 2 years of the relevant experience?
> ...


Points can only be claimed for the period which ACS has ascertained as skilled. So yes, in your EOI there is a check box called "relevant to nominated occupation" which should be "No" for the period ACS has deducted. This will be your first entry. Rest of the entries are to be checked as "Yes" and added. Hope you got my point. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1-Feb-2017 round for 189 EOI invite, can you please tell what was the last DOE, which got invited for 189 EOI with 65 points for 261313 job code? Thanks.


hey misecmisc, 

i recall that it is somewhere between dec 21 - dec 23. i think you would receive an invite most likely in the upcoming round next week ( high chances ).


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> hey misecmisc,
> 
> i recall that it is somewhere between dec 21 - dec 23. i think you would receive an invite most likely in the upcoming round next week ( high chances ).


Thanks friend. Let us see if somebody on this thread can confirm what was the last DOE, who got 189 EOI invitation with 65 points for 261313? Anybody having this information, please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend. Let us see if somebody on this thread can confirm what was the last DOE, who got 189 EOI invitation with 65 points for 261313? Anybody having this information, please suggest. Thanks.


sure


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Raj2012 said:


> Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Eoi date: 27-jan-2017
> Visa type: 189
> Any idea when I will get the invite ??




2-6 rounds(3 months) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> Hi Patel
> 
> 1st Feb 2017 invitation was with 60 points and visa date of effect was 3rdNov2016..So it is likely you can get invitation soon, but ceiling is my worry. I have also applied with same points let see how it goes..
> Could you pls share your email so that we can discuss about Electronics engineers possibility?



Whats your DOE?

I am at 60 points foe Electronics Engineering DOE 3rd December..
Using immitracker and other forums are you able to tell how many people might be ahead of me ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ramvijay said:


> From the above, Please confirm if my understanding is correct in my scenario.
> 
> I have added two dependents. Wife and my baby.
> 1. I am not claiming any points for my partner. She was just graduated and don't have any work experience. So I didn't apply skill assessment for her.
> ...


i think djthevj has made a typo error and wrongly wrote as "3060"

your total visa fees will be 6300(3600+1800+900) +60/70 AUD more as service tax or something, i dont remember the exact head, but it will be 6370 roughly

if you cant prove functional english then you will to pay AUD 4885 extra,

try getting that letter which i mentioned, this should be available at the time of visa lodge


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> As Sultan mentioned my visa fees are : :
> 3600 AUD for primary applicant, 1800 AUD for dependent, 900 for dependent child
> My question is, what is the initial application fee $AU3060 mentioned by djthevj ??
> 
> ...


3060 ??? or 3600


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Raj2012 said:


> Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Eoi date: 27-jan-2017
> Visa type: 189
> Any idea when I will get the invite ??


march, may be... just my thought based on past rounds


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In the employment details section of EOI-
> Should the start date be 2 years after the original date as ACS has deducted 2 years of the relevant experience?
> ...


mention from start

split the experience

that 2 year period deducted by ACS should be marked irrelevant in eoi

what acs has marked relevant, the same shall be marked relevant in eoi

you should enter employment details(relevant/irrelevant) in line with acs report else it could be trouble at visa stage.


leave end date for current company as blank if you are working in same company same role which was at the time of acs


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

Can anyone point me towards a thread for 2334 - Electronics Engineers?

Can all those awaiting an invite - Even 65-70 points please update their stats on Immi trackers - so it helps with the anxiety of those who are still waiting.

Appreciate the cooperation
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1-Feb-2017 round for 189 EOI invite, can you please tell what was the last DOE, which got invited for 189 EOI with 65 points for 261313 job code? Thanks.


21/12/16


you may get lucky on tuesday eve


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

angadgrover91 said:


> Can anyone point me towards a thread for 2334 - Electronics Engineers?
> 
> Can all those awaiting an invite - Even 65-70 points please update their stats on Immi trackers - so it helps with the anxiety of those who are still waiting.
> 
> ...


Also how is one able to tel how many seats were given out in each category in the last round?
Because the cut off only moved by like 5 days - its kind if wierd - How will we know if DIBP decides to offer only 15 seats per round?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend. Let us see if somebody on this thread can confirm what was the last DOE, who got 189 EOI invitation with 65 points for 261313? Anybody having this information, please suggest. Thanks.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/1-february-2017-round-results


check the result yourself... it is mentioned there


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Raj2012 said:


> Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Eoi date: 27-jan-2017
> Visa type: 189
> Any idea when I will get the invite ??


March 02nd or 03rd round. March will have 3 rounds ....


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> 21/12/16
> 
> 
> you may get lucky on tuesday eve


:amen: As usual, friend - you rock :rockon: . May your words come true, friend :hug: .

May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## impious.rocker (Feb 12, 2017)

Code: 261313
Points: 65
DOE: 01/01/2017
Visa type: 189

Hoping to get an invite in coming 15th Feb round.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

daussie said:


> March 02nd or 03rd round. March will have 3 rounds ....




How do you know that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

This caught off my attention too. I am not sure if I had filled this correctly as well. Can someone comment on this?

I have been associated with an organization since 2006. However, I realized this now that they have mentioned like this in the result.

"The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

Below they have given my current employment details saying 
01/2006 - 01/2017(11 years)

I didn't read the first line carefully and mentioned it as starting date in my EOI as 01/2006. My question is this correct or does I need to change the starting date of employment from 2009 (as per ACSs) in my application? However, I see my points tally won't change even if it's from 2009.

Appreciate your response.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

djthevj said:


> This caught off my attention too. I am not sure if I had filled this correctly as well. Can someone comment on this?
> 
> I have been associated with an organization since 2006. However, I realized this now that they have mentioned like this in the result.
> 
> ...


Must change. Should start from Feb 2009


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Try go with Electrical Engineering in Engineers Australia assessment if you can. No wait and guaranteed invite at 60 points. Plus you have more chance of getting 15 points for degree and also 190 Nomination.
> 
> ACS might not want to award you 15 degree points since it may find it not relevant. Other's may be able to tell you better. So, stick with only Bachelor and Electrical Engg. Forget about Masters.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Thanks for your response and here are some more points which are missed:

* He is working in IT sector as Analyst and all Work experience is related to IT sector. Also, he does not have any working experience in Electrical engg
* He is also in process of applying for PR and started just with PTE exam

**I heard couple of members saying that do not mention your Post graduation degree as it might not add value to your points. What do we mention for those 2 years of PG course ?
--> Keep it as on break and non-working as they does not want to show this PG course and stick with only Graduation course?
--> What other options?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are five Wednesdays in March. I think 1st/15th/29th will have rounds.


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

djthevj said:


> This caught off my attention too. I am not sure if I had filled this correctly as well. Can someone comment on this?
> 
> I have been associated with an organization since 2006. However, I realized this now that they have mentioned like this in the result.
> 
> ...



Break it down to two parts. 
In the first Start Date: 01/01/2006 - End Date: 31/Dec/2008 and there will be a check box saying "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" - mark it as NO.
Now, add an another employment detail with Start Date: 01/01/2009 - End Date: 01/01/2017 and mark the same check box as YES

Hope this helps.


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Guys,

I have submitted my EOI on the 20th January 2017 with 65 points.
Now, I am planning to update it by changing the ANZSCO code to 261313.

1. Will this change my effective EOI date?
2. I am not claiming the points for my work exp. What all documents related to my work exp will I need to submit once I receive the invite even if I am not claiming any points for my experience? Will job verification happen?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

varun2726 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on the 20th January 2017 with 65 points.
> Now, I am planning to update it by changing the ANZSCO code to 261313.
> ...


Why you changing your occupation code ? What was the code before ?


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Why you changing your occupation code ? What was the code before ?


My previous job code has a longer queue as compared to 2613.
Do you have any idea about the change in effective EOI date ?


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

I have been associated with one organization since the beginning, despite that do I need to do that?


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for the response. I would like to hear from others as the update will change my EOI date to current date and affect my future plans. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

varun2726 said:


> My previous job code has a longer queue as compared to 2613.
> Do you have any idea about the change in effective EOI date ?


Did you just got a new assessment done from the assessing authority ? So, I guess you now have two assessment done for 2 different occupation code ?

Here's what you do. You don't touch the EOI that you have.

You create a new EOI. You can't just have your assessment today and Date of Effect earlier. Date of Effect has to be after your assessment date.

Also, you can have and you should have different EOI for different occupation code. DIBP allows multiple EOI for different occupation code.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Ok, will this change my EOI submission date ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

djthevj said:


> Ok, will this change my EOI submission date ?


What will change ?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> What will change ?


Hi Zaback; you ve been so active at this forum

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Hi Zaback; you ve been so active at this forum
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Ha ha. I think I have nothing much to do now lol. Maybe I should start studying again.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha. I think I have nothing much to do now lol. Maybe I should start studying again.


Bro, patience is your second credo

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Bro, patience is your second credo
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Ha ha lol !


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha lol !


Bro do you currently work in Dhaka?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

angadgrover91 said:


> Can anyone point me towards a thread for 2334 - Electronics Engineers?
> 
> Can all those awaiting an invite - Even 65-70 points please update their stats on Immi trackers - so it helps with the anxiety of those who are still waiting.
> 
> ...


Present here

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

angadgrover91 said:


> Can anyone point me towards a thread for 2334 - Electronics Engineers?
> 
> Can all those awaiting an invite - Even 65-70 points please update their stats on Immi trackers - so it helps with the anxiety of those who are still waiting.
> 
> ...


What is your points breakdown?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

angadgrover91 said:


> Also how is one able to tel how many seats were given out in each category in the last round?
> Because the cut off only moved by like 5 days - its kind if wierd - How will we know if DIBP decides to offer only 15 seats per round?


Its currently at 29 invites per round

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Its currently at 29 invites per round
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Yeah I know it is 29 allocations per round but how does one get to that conclusion? How do we know the DIBP is actually giving 29 seats in a round or only 15 ?


----------



## aus_az (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi friends,

I am claiming 70 points for 261311, out of which 10 points are for experience. When I applied for ACS I showed the following experience:
Company A - 2 years (considered not suitable for 261311 by ACS)
***University Internship - 1 year 2 months (Suitable)
Company C - June, 2010 to present = 6 + years (Suitable)

My DOE is 12/02/2017. Should I expect an invite on 15th? If yes, I want to make sure my EOI is in order before it’s locked.
My question is regarding my university experience - This was like an internship at the University library when I was doing Master’s in USA. They paid for my work and it was deposited in the bank but I never got any pay slips etc. Also the person I worked at the library no longer works there, so I cannot get a reference letter from her. (I had originally applied for ACS nearly a hear and a half ago and was able to get a letter from her then). Since this experience does not add to my experience points and I can very well claim the same points from my Company C alone, should I just remove this from my EOI? My concern is that I don’t want any problem with the CO if I am unable to show the proof of this employment? What do you guys suggest? Also, if I do remove this experience will it cause any problem? 

Hoping someone will answer this soon at least a day before the next round of invitations. 

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

angadgrover91 said:


> Yeah I know it is 29 allocations per round but how does one get to that conclusion? How do we know the DIBP is actually giving 29 seats in a round or only 15 ?


SkillSelect

Check out the Occupation Ceilings before and after invitation rounds. Subtract and you will find it. For now use the web archive to find your data.

Internet Archive Wayback Machine


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aus_az said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am claiming 70 points for 261311, out of which 10 points are for experience. When I applied for ACS I showed the following experience:
> Company A - 2 years (considered not suitable for 261311 by ACS)
> ...


I don't think removing it will cause problem. If you don't have enough documents to prove to CO, it's better to not claim points for it and better make it irrelevant. You can already claim 70 points without it. And yes, you will be invited this Feb 15 with 70 points, so if you want to change, you better change it before it gets locked.

I will still advice you to seek a 2nd opinion though before you proceed. Others may be able to tell you better.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Anyone else, Please share your view on my query as it will affect my visa process.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

If i make the change in the EOI then don't you think it will change my EOI submission date ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

djthevj said:


> If i make the change in the EOI then don't you think it will change my EOI submission date ?


EOI submission date will change but EOI Date of Effect won't unless there is a point change. Plus at 70 points, Date of Effect hardly matters.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for your response, See i submitted my EOI on 29th Jan. However, as some people have recommended to me to change my employment details in the application. So, If i make the change even then there will not be any change in my points tally but will that change my EOI date of submission (from 29th Jan to today's date).

Appreciate your response.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

djthevj said:


> Thanks for your response, See i submitted my EOI on 29th Jan. However, as some people have recommended to me to change my employment details in the application. So, If i make the change even then there will not be any change in my points tally but will that change my EOI date of submission (from 29th Jan to today's date).
> 
> Appreciate your response.


Yes that will change the Date of Submission. 

But Date of Submission is not the criteria for selection in 189 Visa, Date of Effect is. You can change as much as long as it doesn't affect your Date of Effect.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for your valuable response, i was completely stressed out due to this. 

The reason why i was thinking of making a change is because of the below query.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itations-february-2017-a-72.html#post11947697

if you don't mind, can you just read the query once and suggest me your thoughts it would be a great help.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

djthevj said:


> Thanks for your valuable response, i was completely stressed out due to this.
> 
> The reason why i was thinking of making a change is because of the below query.
> 
> ...


I replied in another thread, please have a look.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Raj2012 said:


> Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Eoi date: 27-jan-2017
> Visa type: 189
> Any idea when I will get the invite ??


Probably March 2nd round or April 1st round.


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Did you just got a new assessment done from the assessing authority ? So, I guess you now have two assessment done for 2 different occupation code ?
> 
> Here's what you do. You don't touch the EOI that you have.
> 
> ...


Thanks zaback21.
There are a few places where I read that the invite date should be after the assessment date and EOI date can be a date before the assessment.
Can you please provide any reference where it says that I EOI date should be a date after the assessment date.

Thanks for your replies tho !


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

varun2726 said:


> Thanks zaback21.
> There are a few places where I read that the invite date should be after the assessment date and EOI date can be a date before the assessment.
> Can you please provide any reference where it says that I EOI date should be a date after the assessment date.
> 
> Thanks for your replies tho !


If I've understood your point correctly. 
*You have submitted the application and then proceeded with the assessment. Then finally amended the EOI *

Solution - 
*It is mandatory to have the assessment done before submitting the EOI. 
*While submitting the EOI, there is a section which asks you to give the reference number for assessment and also the results of assessment should be same as you have claimed in the application. 

You can create the application and add all the rest of the information. Once you have received the assessment results, then you can amend and finally submit it. 

If you miss this step, even if you get an invite. You won't be able to justify the difference in the information provided during EOI and Visa Grant to CO. 

This will put your application in jeopardy and might even lead to rejection of application.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> This caught off my attention too. I am not sure if I had filled this correctly as well. Can someone comment on this?
> 
> I have been associated with an organization since 2006. However, I realized this now that they have mentioned like this in the result.
> 
> ...



Here is it how it works - 
While filling the application in EOI, there is an option to select '*Related*'. 
In your case, you need to split the employment in two parts 
01/2006 to 01/2009 - Not related
01/2009 to 01/2017 - Related. 

This way, you have given all the appropriate and complete information. 

Hope it suffices.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

impious.rocker said:


> Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> DOE: 01/01/2017
> Visa type: 189
> ...


good luck, lets hope the que moves ahead by 12 days


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> This caught off my attention too. I am not sure if I had filled this correctly as well. Can someone comment on this?
> 
> I have been associated with an organization since 2006. However, I realized this now that they have mentioned like this in the result.
> 
> ...


from 01/2006 - 01/2009 NOT RELEVANT

02/2009 onwards RELEVANT

mention the exact dates of employment in EOI


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

varun2726 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on the 20th January 2017 with 65 points.
> Now, I am planning to update it by changing the ANZSCO code to 261313.
> ...


are you having the skill assessment report for 261313 ??

job verification may not happen if not claiming points 

if not claiming experience points then i think no documents required for employment, however if you wish you can submit basic documents like offer letter, joining letter etc


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aus_az said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am claiming 70 points for 261311, out of which 10 points are for experience. When I applied for ACS I showed the following experience:
> Company A - 2 years (considered not suitable for 261311 by ACS)
> ...


first of all have you got positive skill assessment report from ACS ??

if that university experience is postively assessed by ACS then you can claim points else

to be on safe side dont claim that if it isnt making difference in points


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

angadgrover91 said:


> Yeah I know it is 29 allocations per round but how does one get to that conclusion? How do we know the DIBP is actually giving 29 seats in a round or only 15 ?


Sometimes i think about that, but we have no means to verify that

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> Check out the Occupation Ceilings before and after invitation rounds. Subtract and you will find it. For now use the web archive to find your data.
> 
> Internet Archive Wayback Machine


where do they display the occupation cielings before and afte r? - can you point me towards an official source??


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

angadgrover91 said:


> where do they display the occupation cielings before and afte r? - can you point me towards an official source??


2211 - 70 points - 13/09/2016 - 694 invites available
2212 - 70 points - 08/11/2016 - 423 invites available
2334 - 60 points - 03/11/2016 - 266 invites available
2335 - 65 points - 02/11/2016 - 157 invites available
2339 - 65 points - 28/11/2016 - 122 invites available
2611 - 65 points - 12/07/2016 - 342 invites available
2613 - 65 points - 21/12/2016 - 1589 invites available
2631 - 65 points - 07/12/2016 - 194 invites available


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> 2211 - 70 points - 13/09/2016 - 694 invites available
> 2212 - 70 points - 08/11/2016 - 423 invites available
> 2334 - 60 points - 03/11/2016 - 266 invites available
> 2335 - 65 points - 02/11/2016 - 157 invites available
> ...


Love, I have access to the prorata occupation excel sheet by third parties but I was after an official link on the skill select website - But wasnt able to find it,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Usually it is ever 2 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djthevj said:


> This caught off my attention too. I am not sure if I had filled this correctly as well. Can someone comment on this?
> 
> I have been associated with an organization since 2006. However, I realized this now that they have mentioned like this in the result.
> 
> ...




Yes. You need to change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

angadgrover91 said:


> where do they display the occupation cielings before and afte r? - can you point me towards an official source??


I gave you the official link. Find out the occupation Ceiling value before lets say 1st Feb invitation round. Note down that value. And subtract from the next value. Do that and you will find it. 

e.g. 

18 Jan : 2334	Electronics Engineers	705
1 Feb: 2334	Electronics Engineers	734

734-705=29

Do, the rest and you will find it.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. You need to change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok,I am assuming for updating the existing application, i have to resubmit it. I don't see any option in skillselect tool though.

Please advice.


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> If I've understood your point correctly.
> *You have submitted the application and then proceeded with the assessment. Then finally amended the EOI *
> 
> Solution -
> ...



I already have submitted by EOI with a ANZSCO code for which I had received a positive assessment. Now I have got ACS done for a different job code for which I have again received a positive assessment. Now I want to update the same EOI with a different ANZSCO code. Is this possible ? Will this change my effective EOI date ?


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> are you having the skill assessment report for 261313 ??
> 
> job verification may not happen if not claiming points
> 
> if not claiming experience points then i think no documents required for employment, however if you wish you can submit basic documents like offer letter, joining letter etc


Yes, I am having a positive skill assessment for 261313.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you want to avoid that payment for *dependent applicant then the dependent should prove functional english by*
> 
> 1. overall IELTS 4.5 or PTE 30
> 2. or else a letter from college/university stating that language of instruction was English





sultan_azam said:


> i think djthevj has made a typo error and wrongly wrote as "3060"
> 
> your total visa fees will be 6300(3600+1800+900) +60/70 AUD more as service tax or something, i dont remember the exact head, but it will be 6370 roughly
> 
> ...


Thanks for your clear cut information *Sultan*. Is there *any common template* available for the letter from the institution? or What are all the pieces of *information to be mandatory* in the letter??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

varun2726 said:


> I already have submitted by EOI with a ANZSCO code for which I had received a positive assessment. Now I have got ACS done for a different job code for which I have again received a positive assessment. Now I want to update the same EOI with a different ANZSCO code. Is this possible ? Will this change my effective EOI date ?


No you don't. You create a new EOI. You need to have a new EOI for a new occupation code and you are allowed by DIBP to have multiple EOI for different occupation code.

What you are not allowed is updating the occupation code on a previous EOI. As this poster has already said, you can't submit EOI before you have received your assessment.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itations-february-2017-a-75.html#post11951425



shrinivaskk said:


> If I've understood your point correctly.
> *You have submitted the application and then proceeded with the assessment. Then finally amended the EOI *
> 
> Solution -
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ramvijay said:


> Thanks for your clear cut information *Sultan*. Is there *any common template* available for the letter from the institution? or What are all the pieces of *information to be mandatory* in the letter??


see this

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I gave you the official link. Find out the occupation Ceiling value before lets say 1st Feb invitation round. Note down that value. And subtract from the next value. Do that and you will find it.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> ...


All you had to do for point me towards this https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
and not show me basic maths.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

angadgrover91 said:


> All you had to do for point me towards this https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> and not show me basic maths.


Mate, I did before and you even quoted me. If you can't even bother to read the post and ask the same question again, then don't blame others for it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itations-february-2017-a-76.html#post11952193




angadgrover91 said:


> Yeah I know it is 29 allocations per round but how does one get to that conclusion? How do we know the DIBP is actually giving 29 seats in a round or only 15 ?





zaback21 said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> Check out the Occupation Ceilings before and after invitation rounds. Subtract and you will find it. For now use the web archive to find your data.
> 
> Internet Archive Wayback Machine


After I gave you the link, you ask me for link here:



angadgrover91 said:


> where do they display the occupation cielings before and afte r? - can you point me towards an official source??


So, after I told you in detail, you tell me not to show you math !!!

I am guessing those are your quotes ?


----------



## sreejithgs78 (Nov 12, 2016)

sreejithgs78 said:


> subscribing
> 
> 233512 mech engineer
> 
> ...


Any one got invite in feb 1st round for mech engineer (233512) ?????????


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

sreejithgs78 said:


> Any one got invite in feb 1st round for mech engineer (233512) ?????????


follow this thread mate...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tion-engineers-watch-out-18.html#post11956201


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Hi ,
According to experts when will I get the invite:

My break-up:
Occupation - Software Engineer (261313)
Exp - 15
Age - 25
Education - 15
English - 0 (competent)
Partner - 5

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Upendraa said:


> Hi ,
> According to experts when will I get the invite:
> 
> My break-up:
> ...


With 60 points no, get your Pte done for 10 points more, with 70 points you will get your invitation

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

Upendraa said:


> Hi ,
> According to experts when will I get the invite:
> 
> My break-up:
> ...


Try scoring at least 10 in English.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

Countdown for the next round starts. Less than 24 hours now. All the best to everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

pkk0574 said:


> Countdown for the next round starts. Less than 24 hours now. All the best to everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah all the best guys.. I can cheer you all at least! I got 60 points but you all can still wait and hope for 189  Goodluck  !

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Mate, I did before and you even quoted me. If you can't even bother to read the post and ask the same question again, then don't blame others for it.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itations-february-2017-a-76.html#post11952193
> 
> ...



All Good...

was at work so there was some oversight on my end.

Appreciate the help you put-in. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## vijay4055 (Feb 13, 2017)

*EOI invitation*

Hi ALL, 

I am vijay. I have applied for EOI on 25/12/2016. i fall under Analyst programmer and have applied with 65 points. could anyone help me out that when i will be getting an invite from the immigration. i have been consistently checking the immigration website and found the last invite date was 21/12/2016 on 1 february. Now, its been 14th february and i still did not get the invite. 

please help 

thank in advance

vijay


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

vijay4055 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> I am vijay. I have applied for EOI on 25/12/2016. i fall under Analyst programmer and have applied with 65 points. could anyone help me out that when i will be getting an invite from the immigration. i have been consistently checking the immigration website and found the last invite date was 21/12/2016 on 1 february. Now, its been 14th february and i still did not get the invite.
> 
> ...


 The rounds are held on alternate wednesdays. There would be one round tonight. You can check then.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

vijay4055 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You will get invite today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Hi ,
> According to experts when will I get the invite:
> 
> My break-up:
> ...


Even though you are eligible to apply EOI with 60 points(or say you have 65pts), you must have Proficient English (ie. PTE Score - 65+ in all section). Then only you will get invited.


----------



## vijay4055 (Feb 13, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> You will get invite today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks a alot sanjeewa. 

Could you please advise how the invitation will be sent? do we need to check the portal or an email will be sent to the desired account. 

thanks 

Vijay


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

vijay4055 said:


> Thanks a alot sanjeewa.
> 
> Could you please advise how the invitation will be sent? do we need to check the portal or an email will be sent to the desired account.
> 
> ...


Immigration Officer with come knocking on your door with a box of sweets.



JK. Yes you'll receive an email. Additionally, your application status on skill select with change.


----------



## vijay4055 (Feb 13, 2017)

angadgrover91 said:


> Immigration Officer with come knocking on your door with a box of sweets.
> 
> 
> 
> JK. Yes you'll receive an email. Additionally, your application status on skill select with change.


That will be great if he could come with an appointment, always welcome !! not a big deal . 

thanks for the information.


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

Anyone have any idea: are invitations automatically generated, and if so, what time do they send emails out for invitations to apply?? 

hoping for invitation this round!!!


----------



## vijay4055 (Feb 13, 2017)

carpenterrn said:


> Anyone have any idea: are invitations automatically generated, and if so, what time do they send emails out for invitations to apply??
> 
> hoping for invitation this round!!!


I have been told by one of the users in expatforum that invitations will be processed alternate wednesday. Hope you can have an eye on tonights release. 

thanks
vijay


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

carpenterrn said:


> Anyone have any idea: are invitations automatically generated, and if so, what time do they send emails out for invitations to apply??
> 
> hoping for invitation this round!!!


They are auto-generated after midnight. 

So tomorrow at: 00:00. 

Applicants usually receive them within 0-30 minutes.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

carpenterrn said:


> Anyone have any idea: are invitations automatically generated, and if so, what time do they send emails out for invitations to apply??
> 
> hoping for invitation this round!!!


8 AM EST US time is when you will hopefully get it. So, yes tomorrow morning the good news for you.


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 8 AM EST US time is when you will hopefully get it. So, yes tomorrow morning the good news for you.


tHANKS!!!!


here's hoping!


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

yes, it's picked automatically and you will get the notification on the invitation day.


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

carpenterrn said:


> Anyone have any idea: are invitations automatically generated, and if so, what time do they send emails out for invitations to apply??
> 
> hoping for invitation this round!!!


12:00 to 12;30 am Sydney Melbourne Time.

Automated. Check your Email.


----------



## aus_az (Aug 4, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> first of all have you got positive skill assessment report from ACS ??
> 
> if that university experience is postively assessed by ACS then you can claim points else
> 
> to be on safe side dont claim that if it isnt making difference in points


Thanks for the reply Sultan. Yes, the university experience has been assessed positively by ACS although it doesn't contribute to any points. I don't have bank statements to prove this as the bank does not keep record of more than 6 years. What will happen if I just delete this experience from my EOI? Since this experience is listed in my ACS, will it cause a problem with the EOI and will the CO question me about this? Confused and need advice before feb 15th. 

Looking forward to your reply. Thanks so much!


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
May all, who are waiting for their 189 EOI invite, get their 189 EOI invite today. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vijay4055 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> I am vijay. I have applied for EOI on 25/12/2016. i fall under Analyst programmer and have applied with 65 points. could anyone help me out that when i will be getting an invite from the immigration. i have been consistently checking the immigration website and found the last invite date was 21/12/2016 on 1 february. Now, its been 14th february and i still did not get the invite.
> 
> ...


i think you will be invited today


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

carpenterrn said:


> Anyone have any idea: are invitations automatically generated, and if so, what time do they send emails out for invitations to apply??
> 
> hoping for invitation this round!!!


invitations are sent automatically at 00:00 AM AEST


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aus_az said:


> Thanks for the reply Sultan. Yes, the university experience has been assessed positively by ACS although it doesn't contribute to any points. I don't have bank statements to prove this as the bank does not keep record of more than 6 years. What will happen if I just delete this experience from my EOI? Since this experience is listed in my ACS, will it cause a problem with the EOI and will the CO question me about this? Confused and need advice before feb 15th.
> 
> Looking forward to your reply. Thanks so much!


if the university experience is not making any significant contribution to points in eoi, then it is better to remove that.

case officer will ask additional proof to confirm that experience, that could put visa application in trouble, so better if you mark that experience as not relevant


----------



## aus_az (Aug 4, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> if the university experience is not making any significant contribution to points in eoi, then it is better to remove that.
> 
> case officer will ask additional proof to confirm that experience, that could put visa application in trouble, so better if you mark that experience as not relevant


I have already marked that experience as not relevant. My question is should I completely remove it from my EOI? Will it make CO suspicious as it has been assessed as relevant for my job code in ACS and cause any problem with my visa?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aus_az said:


> I have already marked that experience as not relevant. My question is should I completely remove it from my EOI? Will it make CO suspicious as it has been assessed as relevant for my job code in ACS and cause any problem with my visa?


It does not make difference if it is in EOI - if you mark it as irrelevant no one will verify it.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aus_az said:


> I have already marked that experience as not relevant. My question is should I completely remove it from my EOI? Will it make CO suspicious as it has been assessed as relevant for my job code in ACS and cause any problem with my visa?


let it be there as NOT RELEVANT, it wont cause problems in visa


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> It does not make difference if it is in EOI - if you mark it as irrelevant no one will verify it.




Don't we need to submit payslips bank statements for non relevant employment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

All the best for the upcoming invitation round. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Don't we need to submit payslips bank statements for non relevant employment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If no points claimed against this - no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

All the best for tomorrow guys..mine is 65 points filled on Jan 20th.. I think I have to wait until March 15th  1 more month


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Coos luck! A bit of waiting remains now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Good luck guys, Please share your DOE so that we will get to know about the cutoff.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

DOE 14DEC. 
65 points
263111

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Can some one help me with the link to the thread for eoi invitation for feb for computer network and system engineer

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Bro , I hope you will your sweet invite by tonight!!!
ALL THE BESTTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I need some info. I initially submitted my EOI in August last year and got an invite too. Due to some personal problems could not apply with that invite and suspended that EOI. So if I un-suspend it now what will be my Visa Date of Effect? the same old date in August or the date i unsuspend it (for example will it be today if I unsuspend it today?)

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

vampinnamaneni said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need some info. I initially submitted my EOI in August last year and got an invite too. Due to some personal problems could not apply with that invite and suspended that EOI. So if I un-suspend it now what will be my Visa Date of Effect? the same old date in August or the date i unsuspend it (for example will it be today if I unsuspend it today?)
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


The day you submit the eoi will be the actual effect date and not august. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> The day you submit the eoi will be the actual effect date and not august.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It was submitted in August itself. No resubmission was done. It is just that I deactivated it and activated it again.

One of my friend did the same and the Visa Date of effect was showing earlier date only but not when he unsuspended it. So wanted to clarify.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

@ All,

Please update once you receive the invites tonight. 

Category - 
Points - 
EOI Submission Date - 

Congratulations to everyone whoever receives the invite and All the best for future rounds. 

Thanks


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Any idea what is the cut off date of EOI for 15th Feb round?


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> Any idea what is the cut off date of EOI for 15th Feb round?


hoping Dec 31st 2016 or Jan 1st 2017


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rathor.17 said:


> Any idea what is the cut off date of EOI for 15th Feb round?


I believe it will be 1st jan 2017


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Can i expect an invite tonight?

ANZSCO: 261313
DOE: 3rd Jan 2017
Point:65


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Can i expect an invite tonight?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> DOE: 3rd Jan 2017
> Point:65


Chances are there if window is increased for 12-13 days of clearing. 

Currently, its going on a trend of 9-10 days. 

All the best and keep us posted if you receive the invite.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

rathor.17 said:


> Any idea what is the cut off date of EOI for 15th Feb round?



Which code? 

If you are referring to 2613, then it was on 21st Dec.


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

At what time IST can we expect the invites to float in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

suab said:


> At what time IST can we expect the invites to float in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*7:30 pm IST*


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> *7:30 pm IST*




I thought it was 6.30pm India time ( = 00:00 am Australia time)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

suab said:


> I thought it was 6.30pm India time ( = 00:00 am Australia time)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


You are right it's 6 30pm

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

*and the WINNER of 15 th February "Invitations OSCAR" is????????*
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
:typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Can i expect an invite tonight?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> DOE: 3rd Jan 2017
> Point:65




You may get as last week was a holiday week and presumed not much applications floated in. 

Anyways, you will get to know in an hour's time


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suab said:


> At what time IST can we expect the invites to float in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6.30 pm IST


it will be 7.30 PM IST when day light savings start


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

vampinnamaneni said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need some info. I initially submitted my EOI in August last year and got an invite too. Due to some personal problems could not apply with that invite and suspended that EOI. So if I un-suspend it now what will be my Visa Date of Effect? the same old date in August or the date i unsuspend it (for example will it be today if I unsuspend it today?)
> 
> Thanks in Advance.



My two cents, I doubt it will retain your previous date as you withdrew your application. If you resubmit now then it will take the new date (DOS) i.e current date but it DOE won't change unless there is a variations in the points.

I would defer to other experts to put in their thoughts.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

all the best everyone.....


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

It will be announced in 45 mins I guess. Is it shown on skill select or do they send e-mail?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hasansins said:


> It will be announced in 45 mins I guess. Is it shown on skill select or do they send e-mail?


status in skillselect will change to INVITED, email will drop in some time, 10-15 mins


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

RohitKumar14 said:


> You are right it's 6 30pm
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I was checking Australian Eastern Standard Time and hence Google posted as 7:30 pm.

Apologies. It is 6:30 PM IST for Sydney 00:00 hrs.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

hasansins said:


> It will be announced in 45 mins I guess. Is it shown on skill select or do they send e-mail?


Last time, email took some time to arrive. 

Also to update in SkillSelect, there was a delay of 9-15mins for some people.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

May all, who are waiting for their 189 EOI invite, get their 189 EOI invite today.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> I was checking Australian Eastern Standard Time and hence Google posted as 7:30 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies. It is 6:30 PM IST for Sydney 00:00 hrs.




Alright, to clear out the confusion.. what time should we expect the invites to arrive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icewindbell (Jan 29, 2017)

wish you all good luck tonight!!!


----------



## karansingh99 (Feb 14, 2017)

I am new to this forum.
Just wanted to know my chances a getting an invite with 60 points for 26311. How much is the waiting period? EOI submitted 4th Oct 2016

Secondly is there any means i can do to get a job before reaching australia. 

PTE - 74 overall | 10 points 

Age - 10 points 

Education 15 points 

Professional year 5

Australian Study Requirements 5

EOI date : 4/10/16

Points : 60


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

suab said:


> alright, to clear out the confusion.. What time should we expect the invites to arrive?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


6:30 p.m. Ist.


----------



## karansingh99 (Feb 14, 2017)

I am new to this forum.
Just wanted to know my chances a getting an invite with 60 points for 263111. How much is the waiting period? EOI submitted 4th Oct 2016

PTE - 83 overall | 20 points 

Age - 30 points 

Education 15 points 

Professional Year 5

Australian Study requirement 5

Points : 60


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

misecmisc said:


> May all, who are waiting for their 189 EOI invite, get their 189 EOI invite today.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Amen!

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

Good luck to everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> all the best everyone.....


Thanks bhai. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys 18 minutes to go!

Lets get ready to Rumble!


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys 18 minutes to go!
> 
> Lets get ready to Rumble!


Yeahhhhhh 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Best wishes in advance for everyone who are waiting for invites today folks ! On this Valentine's day let the love of invites be bestowed for everyone  #happy189InviteValentine wishes in advance 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

7 minutes more...

all the best guys.... please withdraw 190 EOI if you get 189 invite


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

go go go


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

it is time.... anyone ??


----------



## vicbose (Dec 19, 2016)

Anyone got invitation?


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

Congrats in advance! Yeah it's time now. 0:04 AM

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

vicbose said:


> Anyone got invitation?


not yet  Maybe its too early ?


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

Anyone???


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

It might had started , just waiting for folks to confirm ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

Will it take time?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Just now I got invited friends. So for 261313 the current DOE is at least 29-Dec. Good luck to all. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## impious.rocker (Feb 12, 2017)

Nothing so far, status is still submitted for me with date of effect 1st January, 2017.


----------



## vicbose (Dec 19, 2016)

Got invited..... hurray....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> No invite till now. Today again a technical glitch?



It might not have moved to 29/12. Did you check your immiaccount?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I have good news! I just received my invitation for 189. Thanks everyone so I am unsubbing from this thread


----------



## vicbose (Dec 19, 2016)

Status changed to invited....


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

vicbose said:


> Status changed to invited....


Yayyyyyyy!

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## impious.rocker (Feb 12, 2017)

Yay! just got an invite.
Points: 65
Code: 261313
DOE: 1st Jan, 2017


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Just now I got invited friends. So for 261313 the current DOE is at least 29-Dec. Good luck to all. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Awesome, congrats misecmisc buddy  kindly update immitracker if applicable. Cheers 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

vicbose said:


> Status changed to invited....


Congrats,
Occupation and date?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hasansins said:


> I have good news! I just received my invitation for 189. Thanks everyone so I am unsubbing from this thread


Congrats!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vicbose said:


> Got invited..... hurray....


Great, congrats vicbose buddy  kindly update immitracker if applicable ! Cheers.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Just now I got invited friends. So for 261313 the current DOE is at least 29-Dec. Good luck to all. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Congrats and good luck for next stepa

I was hopeful for you

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I have good news! I just received my invitation for 189. Thanks everyone so I am unsubbing from this thread


Superb. Congrats hasansins buddy  kindly update immitracker if applicable. Cheers

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

I got my 189 invite. Thanks for all your support folks. 
Will be here for any support required. 

Good luck to all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

Invited ! Let the fun begin....


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

impious.rocker said:


> Yay! just got an invite.
> Points: 65
> Code: 261313
> DOE: 1st Jan, 2017


Congrats rocker buddy, you rocked  kindly update immitracker if applicable. Cheers

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vicbose said:


> Got invited..... hurray....


Congrats mate, can see your timeline on Tapatalk

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicbose (Dec 19, 2016)

Analyst Programmer 261311
EOI 189 Submitted 65 Points : 21st Dec 2016


----------



## jupalle.srikanth (Jan 9, 2017)

Got invited guys, uff....  !!! 65 pts 189 - EOI submission date - 22nd Dec


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

vicbose said:


> Got invited..... hurray....


Code please and also points?

Regards Karthik
189 - 23rd Marc, 2016 - 60


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hasansins said:


> I have good news! I just received my invitation for 189. Thanks everyone so I am unsubbing from this thread


Congrats Hasan

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

suab said:


> I got my 189 invite. Thanks for all your support folks.
> Will be here for any support required.
> 
> Good luck to all.
> ...


Great congrats suab  kindly update immitracker if applicable. Cheers

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicbose (Dec 19, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Congrats,
> Occupation and date?


Analyst Programmer 261311
EOI 189 Submitted 65 Points : 21st Dec 2016


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

ACS Filed 5th dec 
result 15th dec
Eoi filed 14th Dec
Invited 15th feb
263111

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## impious.rocker (Feb 12, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Congrats rocker buddy, you rocked  kindly update immitracker if applicable. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, updated already


----------



## varunjajoo (Aug 24, 2016)

*Invited*

Got the invite.. but I think I'll still wait and finish my and my spouse's Health and PCC, before applying.

But I'm atleast invited. What a relief.

Regards,

Varun

__________________
Anzco: 221111
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Work Exp: 10 pts
Partner: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
Total : 80 pts
Applied: Feb 13, 2017
Invite received: Feb 14, 2017


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Phattu_tota said:


> Invited ! Let the fun begin....


Indeed ! Congrats phattu tota buddy  kindly update immitracker if applicable. Cheers

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

impious.rocker said:


> Yay! just got an invite.
> Points: 65
> Code: 261313
> DOE: 1st Jan, 2017


Congrats, the que has moved to Jan 1st, thats great

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## jupalle.srikanth (Jan 9, 2017)

jupalle.srikanth said:


> Got invited guys, uff....  !!! 65 pts 189 - EOI submission date - 22nd Dec


developer programmer 261312


----------



## vicbose (Dec 19, 2016)

karthik4overseas said:


> Code please and also points?
> 
> Regards Karthik
> 189 - 23rd Marc, 2016 - 60



Analyst Programmer 261311
EOI 189 Submitted 65 Points : 21st Dec 2016


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nothing from my end even in this round. If anyone from 2335 (Mechanical engineer group) receives an invite. Please write the occupational code an DOE too.


----------



## Hannu (Dec 2, 2016)

I was waiting for invitation since 25 November 2017 for Electronics Engineer 233411. Then in mean while i done assesment for Telecommunucation Engineer 263311 and i got possitive outcome today morning and submitted eoi 14/02/2017..finally got invited for 263311 today...


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

10 months long wait came to an end today. Thanks to every one who ever helped me with information in this forum. Finally invited. Updated EOI date 28th Dec 2016 (261313).


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

impious.rocker said:


> Thanks bro, updated already


Cheers once again  keep rocking 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats to all those who got invited... For those who didn't there's always a next time.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> ACS Filed 5th dec
> result 15th dec
> Eoi filed 14th Dec
> Invited 15th feb
> ...


Great, congrats rohit, kindly update immitracker if applicable  cheers. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suab said:


> I got my 189 invite. Thanks for all your support folks.
> Will be here for any support required.
> 
> Good luck to all.
> ...


Congrats mate. Good luck

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannu (Dec 2, 2016)

Got invited...60 points
263311 Doe 14/02/2017


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

varunjajoo said:


> Got the invite.. but I think I'll still wait and finish my and my spouse's Health and PCC, before applying.
> 
> But I'm atleast invited. What a relief.
> 
> ...


Wow congrats varun  kindly update immitracker if applicable , Cheers.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Phattu_tota said:


> Invited ! Let the fun begin....


Great, congrats

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jupalle.srikanth said:


> developer programmer 261312


Awesome Congrats Srikanth  kindly update immitracker if applicable. Cheers.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> It might not have moved to 29/12. Did you check your immiaccount?


Hi friend, it was like a drama serial just now. I saw skill select at 6:33pm - no status change. then 6:34pm - no change and then I posted the above post, then immediately I thought of again refreshing skillselect, then I saw I got invited, then I came back to this above post of mine and edited it with the latest message that I got invited. So for 261313 the last DOE at least currently is 29-Dec. Good luck to all.

May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jupalle.srikanth said:


> Got invited guys, uff....  !!! 65 pts 189 - EOI submission date - 22nd Dec


Congrats srikanth

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

cvv209 said:


> 10 months long wait came to an end today. Thanks to every one who ever helped me with information in this forum. Finally invited. Updated EOI date 28th Dec 2016 (261313).


Great congratulations cvv209 buddy  kindly update immitracker if applicable. Cheers.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

RohitKumar14 said:


> ACS Filed 5th dec
> result 15th dec
> Eoi filed 14th Dec
> Invited 15th feb
> ...


Congrats mate.. All the best

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Hannu said:


> Got invited...60 points
> 263311 Doe 14/02/2017


Superb. Congrats hannu  kindly update immitracker if applicable. Cheers

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Status changed to 'INVITED'  Gotta start with the application now.

Congrats everyone. For others - Hang on, you will get it soon. Will be active and assisting where possible.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

varunjajoo said:


> Got the invite.. but I think I'll still wait and finish my and my spouse's Health and PCC, before applying.
> 
> But I'm atleast invited. What a relief.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Varun, marvellous Pte score

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats guys!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

biggy85 said:


> Status changed to 'INVITED'  Gotta start with the application now.
> 
> Congrats everyone. For others - Hang on, you will get it soon. Will be active and assisting where possible.


Superb. Congrats biggy85 buddy  you have crossed a big step. Keep going. Kindly update immitracker if applicable. Cheers.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Hannu said:


> I was waiting for invitation since 25 November 2017 for Electronics Engineer 233411. Then in mean while i done assesment for Telecommunucation Engineer 263311 and i got possitive outcome today morning and submitted eoi 14/02/2017..finally got invited for 263311 today...


Congrats mate...

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

cvv209 said:


> 10 months long wait came to an end today. Thanks to every one who ever helped me with information in this forum. Finally invited. Updated EOI date 28th Dec 2016 (261313).


Congrats, how many points?? 

10 months long wait?? 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

biggy85 said:


> Status changed to 'INVITED'  Gotta start with the application now.
> 
> Congrats everyone. For others - Hang on, you will get it soon. Will be active and assisting where possible.


Congrats biggy

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Folks, so what is 2613 cutoff?


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Any 261111(ICT Business Analyst) invited?


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Folks, so what is 2613 cutoff?


1 Jan 2017


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

29 dec 65 points 2613 got invited ( my spouse )....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

01.01.2017 26131*


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 01.01.2017 26131*


cool.. moving up to speed. may be will be even faster with NSW picking up some.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

daussie said:


> Folks, so what is 2613 cutoff?



The last invite I see on this thread is for 1st Jan 2017 for 65 points in 2613 queue. 

Its a steady move in 2613 category of 10 days again. 

All the best for everyone waiting


------------------------
261313
65 Points
27th Jan 2017


----------



## Hello789 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi anybody have any idea for 263111 cutoff date moved to which date with 65 points . Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello789 said:


> Hi anybody have any idea for 263111 cutoff date moved to which date with 65 points . Thanks in advance


19/12/2016 or near this date


----------



## Hello789 (Dec 4, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 19/12/2016 or near this date



Thanks bro


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello789 said:


> Thanks bro


Sure! good luck bro!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2017 &lt;==*

Have to wait until my agent wake up tomorrow morning ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Congrats guys who got the invite. Please provide your DOE with occupation code so that it will assist others.

Best of luck with the rest of the process.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Have to wait until my agent wake up tomorrow morning ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Get money ready for visa lodge. 101%.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Get money ready for visa lodge. 101%.




Yes bro thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> 1 Jan 2017





sanjeewa said:


> Have to wait until my agent wake up tomorrow morning ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do not have to wait. Enjoy bro.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Have to wait until my agent wake up tomorrow morning ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should definitely get it this time. 

*Or* 

Shall I say - *You have already got it*. 

All the best for the next steps bro !

Cheers


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

june14ashish said:


> 29 dec 65 points 2613 got invited ( my spouse )....


Great, Congrats ashish, kindly update immitracker if applicable  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Have to wait until my agent wake up tomorrow morning ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats sanjeewa buddy !  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

When will be the next round? 1st or 8th March?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

I recall someone mentioning that march may have 3 rounds. We need to confirm. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello guys,

If you have any separate EOI for 190 being NSW as preferred state. Please withdraw them now. Lets give others a chance. 

Cheers


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Heprex said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> If you have any separate EOI for 190 being NSW as preferred state. Please withdraw them now. Lets give others a chance.
> 
> Cheers


For those who got their 189 invite only.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Heprex said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> If you have any separate EOI for 190 being NSW as preferred state. Please withdraw them now. Lets give others a chance.
> 
> Cheers


Absolutely, like @heprex buddy mentioned would request everyone who have received 189 invites to kindly withdraw 190 if applicable which would greatly help people waiting for 190  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## varunjajoo (Aug 24, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> varunjajoo said:
> 
> 
> > Got the invite.. but I think I'll still wait and finish my and my spouse's Health and PCC, before applying.
> ...


Thanks a lot bro. English is one of my stronger skills. Was glad I could leverage it to get more points.

Regards,

Varun


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi All,

My Visa date of effect is 4th Jan'17 with 65 points for 2613.

*Not Invited.* Need to wait for next round !!!


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

RohitKumar14 said:


> ACS Filed 5th dec
> result 15th dec
> Eoi filed 14th Dec
> Invited 15th feb
> ...


Congratulations, and All the best.


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

*189 Invite*

Hi All,

My Visa date of effect is 4th Jan'17 with 65 points for 2613.

*Not Invited.* Need to wait for next round !!!


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

Got mine! Hang in there guys! You will get yours!


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

*next round ??*

When is the next round of Invites....


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Marshall153 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Visa date of effect is 4th Jan'17 with 65 points for 2613.
> 
> *Not Invited.* Need to wait for next round !!!


Yea, your invite is on its way  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

shrinivaskk said:


> You should definitely get it this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

carpenterrn said:


> Got mine! Hang in there guys! You will get yours!


Great congrats carpentern buddy  kindly update immitracker if applicable. Cheers

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

eddy85 said:


> Do not have to wait. Enjoy bro.




Thanks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

1st March..

-----------------------------------------------------
EOI:4th Jan'17
Points:65 (189)
code:261313


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yea, your invite is on its way
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Yeah. Let me hope for the best. Thanks bro.


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Guys,
Happy to say that i got my invite from skill select.

DOE: 3rd Jan 2017
ANZSCO: 261313
Points:65


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> Happy to say that i got my invite from skill select.
> 
> DOE: 3rd Jan 2017
> ...




Wow it seems 12 -13 days got cleared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> karthik.sekarin said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


Think now NSW also grabbing some. So the queue move fast.


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> Happy to say that i got my invite from skill select.
> 
> DOE: 3rd Jan 2017
> ...


Good news. Cut off date moved to 3rd Jan for 2613 !!!

Thanks for the update bro.

Could you please let us know the exact time of skillselect status updation?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ok create March thread. Feb done


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

Marshall153 said:


> Good news. Cut off date moved to 3rd Jan for 2613 !!!
> 
> Thanks for the update bro.
> 
> Could you please let us know the exact time of skillselect status updation?


Wow Jan 3rd..super..Then I will get mince in March 15th..


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

Congrats friends 
Any movement noticed in 233512 ???

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hannu said:


> I was waiting for invitation since 25 November 2017 for Electronics Engineer 233411. Then in mean while i done assesment for Telecommunucation Engineer 263311 and i got possitive outcome today morning and submitted eoi 14/02/2017..finally got invited for 263311 today...


Congrats...Please kindly remove your EOI for electronics engineer from the queue..... Thanks buddy

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Here is the March thread. Good Luck All
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...oi-invitations-march-2017-a.html#post11964801


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Any electronics engineer invited today?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mani123 (Jan 31, 2017)

electronic engineering, DOE 9/11/2016- NO invite yet


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

mani123 said:


> electronic engineering, DOE 9/11/2016- NO invite yet




Did anyone in the 2334 Electronics Engineering Queue get an invite?
If yes, could you kindly update immitracker?
Thanks


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

mani123 said:


> electronic engineering, DOE 9/11/2016- NO invite yet


**** that's ridiculous!


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

Congratulations to all those who got invite today


----------



## Lermy (Feb 14, 2017)

Marshall153 said:


> Good news. Cut off date moved to 3rd Jan for 2613 !!!
> 
> Thanks for the update bro.
> 
> Could you please let us know the exact time of skillselect status updation?


What do you mean by cut off date please?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

carpenterrn said:


> Got mine! Hang in there guys! You will get yours!


congrats mate


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> Happy to say that i got my invite from skill select.
> 
> DOE: 3rd Jan 2017
> ...


congratulations


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

Got the invitation.


ANZSCO 261313
POINTS 65
EOI 29/12/2016


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Congrats Guys , those who got invited.

Anybody from 233914 category, who got the invitation?

Any idea on new cut-off for 233914?

------------------
233914
DOE: 6th Dec 2016 - 65 points - 189 
DOE: 12th Feb 2017 - 70 points - 190 NSW


----------



## nitinsahu (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Guys, Anybody got invite for ICT Business Analyst - 2611 with 65 points.
What was the EOI effective date?
I am yet to receive invite with 12thDec2016 effect date and 65 points


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Any idea when or what month the new SOL list will be published?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Please address the below queries related to documents required.

1) Birth certificate : My wife is not having a birth certificate. can any other document be provided? If yes what can be substituted?

2) Genuine relationship evidence : I have marriage certificate that i can provide. But is it also compulsory to provide a joint bank account with my wife? I have it but its not operational since last 2 years.

3) My birth certificate is not in english. What can be done in that case?

4) Health examination : When is the same to be conducted? Is it to be done while lodging the application or after any confirmation by CO? is there any cost involved?


ANZSCO 261313
EOI : 29/12/2016
Points : 65
Invite : 15/02/2017


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

*15 Feb 2017*



Npatel said:


> Any chances for 60 points electronics engineer 233411
> Eoi:26/11/2016


Hi Patel 

Did you recieve invite on 15th Feb??


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

Any electronics engineer (233411) got an invitations today?? Please share....


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

*eoi*

Hi vicbose, you got invitation or not..is it 21st Dec 2016? 

You should get to day as per people analysis



vicbose said:


> Analyst Programmer 261311
> EOI 189 Submitted 65 Points : 21st Dec 2016


----------



## r213 (Jun 18, 2016)

Marshall153 said:


> Good news. Cut off date moved to 3rd Jan for 2613 !!!
> 
> Thanks for the update bro.
> 
> Could you please let us know the exact time of skillselect status updation?


That's really a good news...moved 14 days ahead from the last draw.


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

So what you guys think next round it will move until 18th Jan EOI effctive date? 

15 days movement!!


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi,

Another query regarding ID proof.
My ID proof adhaar card or voter id or DL carries my old address. Is there any problem in this?
My passport carries my current address from where i applied for VISA.

ANZSCO 261313
EOI : 29/12/2016
Points : 65
Invite : 15/02/2017


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> Any electronics engineer (233411) got an invitations today?? Please share....



DOE 3/12/2016 with 60 Points. Haven't received it yet


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone has update on DOE for 221213 - Auditors???


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Any idea when or what month the new SOL list will be published?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


End of May or June.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bonkers911 said:


> When will be the next round? 1st or 8th March?


1st March, 15 march, 29 March, 12 April, 26 April. Just add 14 days (every alternate Wednesday).



bonkers911 said:


> Nothing from my end even in this round. If anyone from 2335 (Mechanical engineer group) receives an invite. Please write the occupational code an DOE too.


Since it only moved 6 mins and 1 day in the last two invite. I would say you may have to wait 3-4 invitation rounds before you get invite on this rate. Fortunately, 2335 has has 8 more invitation rounds left guaranteed and 1 more maybe. So, hang on there mate.

You might even get a NSW 190 invite before then.


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please address the below queries related to documents required.
> 
> ...


Your passport should be enough for your birth proof.
No joint bank account required.
For Health examination, DIBP has designated health centers across the globe, ask CO for more or google it, its fairly easy.


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

:sorry:


Marshall153 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Visa date of effect is 4th Jan'17 with 65 points for 2613.
> 
> *Not Invited.* Need to wait for next round !!!


50% chances are there that you should receive invite today or tomorrow. If not this round, next round is 100% sure.


----------



## aluke (Feb 15, 2017)

*2613 - EOI 10th of Jan*

Hi All,

I'm under 2613, EOI in effect 10th of Jan.

What's the chance I will get invited to the first round of March? What concerns me is my current visa will be expired on 15th March, any wisdom to be shared?


----------



## aluke (Feb 15, 2017)

*2613 - 10th of January*

Hi all,

I'm under 2613 - EOI in effect 10 Jan 17.'

What are the chances I will get invited to the first round of March? What concerns me is my current visa will be expired on the 15th of March  Should I prepare to embark from Australia? Anyone wants to share some wisdom?


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

aluke said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm under 2613 - EOI in effect 10 Jan 17.'
> 
> What are the chances I will get invited to the first round of March? What concerns me is my current visa will be expired on the 15th of March  Should I prepare to embark from Australia? Anyone wants to share some wisdom?


You should be positive to get the invite in the first round.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

First of all congratulations to those who have got their invite. 

I have collated the list of documents which would be required post invitation and request people who have already submitted to review it once and correct it so that others can prepare themselves before hand.


1. Degree certificate and transcripts - basically everything you sent for skill assessment.
2. Work reference letters.( can this be the same as what we sent to ACS ?)
3. Passport scan (self + dependents).
4. Medicals - these will be updated online via your HAP ID by the clinic (self + dependents).
5. Forms 1221 and 80 (self + dependents).
6. Marriage certificate (if applicable). (Attested)
7. Police clearance certificates (all countries where you've lived for more than 1 year).

Please feel free to update anything which i missed.

Cheers.


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

djthevj said:


> First of all congratulations to those who have got their invite.
> 
> I have collated the list of documents which would be required post invitation and request people who have already submitted to review it once and correct it so that others can prepare themselves before hand.
> 
> ...


Hello Sir,

I have few questions.

1) Regarding passport, do we need to scan and upload all pages.

2) Do we have to notarize Payslips and bank statements as well as we are submitting additional proof of employment

3) I have read for other threads that the co is asking for PCC of wife on maiden name. If we are not able to provide PCC, will a affedivit for change of name after marriage by a women applicant will work. 

4) Do I have to fill form 80 and 1221 for my five year old kid.

Regards
Gowri

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kvirlive said:


> Your passport should be enough for your birth proof.
> No joint bank account required.
> For Health examination, DIBP has designated health centers across the globe, ask CO for more or google it, its fairly easy.



It will not be enough. Birth Certificate is in 99% cases required


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Please see my responses. 



tapanagkumar said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> I have few questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Please see my responses.


Thanks a ton Sir

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It will not be enough. Birth Certificate is in 99% cases required


Are you sure? Even I don't have my BOC and don't think can be arranged now. I believe a lot of people like me who would have born in 80's in India would be having a similar issue.

Please advise if there is any alternate like a 10th certificate or so.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> Happy to say that i got my invite from skill select.
> 
> DOE: 3rd Jan 2017
> ...


congrats karthik !!!  kindly update immitracker if applicable !!! cheers


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Marshall153 said:


> Good news. Cut off date moved to 3rd Jan for 2613 !!!
> 
> Thanks for the update bro.
> 
> Could you please let us know the exact time of skillselect status updation?


I received the mail at 6:51 PM on 14th February. 

Regards
Karthik


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Gautam_K said:


> Got the invitation.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> ...


congrats gautam !!!

kindly update immitracker if applicable  cheers!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aluke said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm under 2613 - EOI in effect 10 Jan 17.'
> 
> What are the chances I will get invited to the first round of March? What concerns me is my current visa will be expired on the 15th of March  Should I prepare to embark from Australia? Anyone wants to share some wisdom?


hi aluke, 

you are a perfect candidate and have high chances to receive one in the first round of march.


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

kvirlive said:


> Your passport should be enough for your birth proof.
> No joint bank account required.
> For Health examination, DIBP has designated health centers across the globe, ask CO for more or google it, its fairly easy.


Thanks


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

As per some of the quotes, 1st Dec guys (233914) have not received invites, it means the cut-off has not moved even 3 days. last time it moved 4 days. 
It's getting worse. I hope it should atleast move to 6th Dec 2016 which is my DOE till the last invite round for 233914.
I desperately need to know the cut-off from this round to know my fate.

God help me.

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 233914
OCCUPATION: Engineering Technologist
EA MSA Outcome: 06/12/2016
EOI Subclass 189: 65 Points DOE: 06/12/2016 
EOI Subclass 190 NSW: 70 Points DOE: 12/02/2017
EOI Subclass 190 VIC: 70 Points DOE: 12/02/2017
INVITATION: awaited


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It will not be enough. Birth Certificate is in 99% cases required


Thanks for reply. Please once confirm about birth certificate as most of the people in previous threads are of the view that birth certificate not required compulsorily.

seondly Another query regarding ID proof.
My ID proof adhaar card or voter id or DL carries my old address. Is there any problem in this?
My passport carries my current address from where i applied for VISA.

ANZSCO 261313
EOI : 29/12/2016
Points : 65
Invite : 15/02/2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Are you sure? Even I don't have my BOC and don't think can be arranged now. I believe a lot of people like me who would have born in 80's in India would be having a similar issue.
> 
> Please advise if there is any alternate like a 10th certificate or so.


It is often required, i would say, based on my experience at least.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Are you sure? Even I don't have my BOC and don't think can be arranged now. I believe a lot of people like me who would have born in 80's in India would be having a similar issue.
> 
> Please advise if there is any alternate like a 10th certificate or so.


Yes. 10th certificate should work.


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats gautam !!!
> 
> kindly update immitracker if applicable  cheers!


Thanks.
where can i update the immitracker?


----------



## srinivasl84 (Jul 28, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> sorry to disappoint but i dont expect an invite for you in 15th Feb round


When can i expect to be invited?


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Gautam_K said:


> Thanks.
> where can i update the immitracker?


Please use this https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers. 
As the name implies, it is a web-app that tracks the immigration life cycle. This will be helpful for others where they can track and extrapolate on their cases.


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Guys how long does it take to allocate a CO for onshore applicant after uploading the docs?


----------



## TopGun010 (Feb 2, 2017)

Guys. I got the invitation. Hurray !!

261311: Analyst Programmer
ACS Positive: 10 Dec 2016
Age: 32 (30 Points)
PTE : 16 Jan 2017 (10 points)
Education: Computer Science Engg (15 points)
Experience: 7 years 11 months (10 points)
EOI 189: 25 Jan 2017 with 65 Points
EOI 189: Updated on 4th Feb to 70 Points. Exp >= 8 yrs
Invitation: 15th Feb 2017


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Got my EA positive assessment today, the day the invites were handed out 

Anyhow, looking at my signature, what are my chances for the next round?


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

so this round we have invites cleared until Jan 3rd for Software engineers quota?


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Subscribe for March 2017 EOI Invitation Group. 
*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1219154-189-eoi-invitations-march-2017-a.html

*


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

21/12/2016 12:13 am
You can also find the detailed list of it at the link below.
SkillSelect 1 February 2017 round results


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

Need your expert advice. Would like to know what is the current waiting time for ANZSCO: 261112 (System Analyst) with 65 point. EOI Date: 27/11/2016. Any indication would be much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Got my EA positive assessment today, the day the invites were handed out
> 
> Anyhow, looking at my signature, what are my chances for the next round?


when are you turning 25 ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your expert advice. Would like to know what is the current waiting time for ANZSCO: 261112 (System Analyst) with 65 point. EOI Date: 27/11/2016. Any indication would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


as i remember it was six months till last month


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Got my EA positive assessment today, the day the invites were handed out
> 
> Anyhow, looking at my signature, what are my chances for the next round?


You getting invite next round 1st March at 60 points, you don't need 65 points. Chemical Engg is not under Pro Rata.. So, lets get Form 80, 1221 and get your Medical ready by using My Health Declarations. 

This might help

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185

Medical is valid for 1 year, so no need to do it later, but do it early. If you submit everything, you may get a direct grant and will save a lot of your time. Good luck !


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You getting invite next round 1st March at 60 points, you don't need 65 points. Chemical Engg is not under Pro Rata.. So, lets get Form 80, 1221 and get your Medical ready by using My Health Declarations.
> 
> This might help
> 
> ...



Great thanks for your response, this is something interesting and would certainly expedite the process.

However, comes?I have few questions few relative questions.

Firstly, can we go ahead and do the PCC and medicals even before the invite comes?Will there be any validity issues?

Secondly, Do we need to fill the form 80 and 1221 even for an infant ? I suppose not but still want a confirmation?

Lastly, as per the document checklist on Immigration site, i see even we need to produce the relevant work experience. I don't think i would be getting it unless i resign. So Can i use the stuatuary declaration with the payslips whatever i presented for ACS? Would that suffice ?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> when are you turning 25 ??


I turn 25 in July, but the ceiling will be revised by then


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

djthevj said:


> Great thanks for your response, this is something interesting and would certainly expedite the process.
> 
> However, comes?I have few questions few relative questions.
> 
> ...


For your current organisation if you are not able to get experience letter you can go ahead with statutory declaration with other docs. Please refer https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Application-Checklist.pdf


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

djthevj said:


> Great thanks for your response, this is something interesting and would certainly expedite the process.
> 
> However, comes?I have few questions few relative questions.
> 
> Firstly, can we go ahead and do the PCC and medicals even before the invite comes?Will there be any validity issues?


Yes, you should have already have them (PCC) as you are getting your invite in 13 days. You can do your medical before you get invite, it won't hurt and may expedite your process. They are valid for 1 year. And I hope you won't have to wait a year to get your grant though 

Also get your credit card ready for the huge bill and get sorted with your bank regarding it for credit limit or such.



> Secondly, Do we need to fill the form 80 and 1221 even for an infant ? I suppose not but still want a confirmation?


The primary applicant fills out only Form 80 + Form 1221. Rest of the dependents only Form 1221.



> Lastly, as per the document checklist on Immigration site, i see even we need to produce the relevant work experience. I don't think i would be getting it unless i resign. So Can i use the stuatuary declaration with the payslips whatever i presented for ACS? Would that suffice ?
> 
> Appreciate your response.


This I can't help. may be others can help you with it.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

I have Overall Score of 79 in PTE-A exam. Although, reading is at 71.
So, is it 10 points for English assessment or 20 points?

Please comment.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Gautam_K said:


> For your current organisation if you are not able to get experience letter you can go ahead with statutory declaration with other docs. Please refer https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Application-Checklist.pdf


This is for ACS, I am asking for the VISA application.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You getting invite next round 1st March at 60 points, you don't need 65 points. Chemical Engg is not under Pro Rata.. So, lets get Form 80, 1221 and get your Medical ready by using My Health Declarations.
> 
> This might help
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your gracious reply.

I will be needing some help with form 80 and 1221 as I was once denied a tourist visa to the US and I have to mention it in the form. Do I front load these forms or wait for the CO to ask. The rejection was purely due to my personal circumstances (not married and assessed as an intended migrant) and nothing to do with any security issues.

What to members say on this? Thanks in advance


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> I have Overall Score of 79 in PTE-A exam. Although, reading is at 71.
> So, is it 10 points for English assessment or 20 points?
> 
> Please comment.


It's 10 . All sections should have 79 and above to qualify for 20 points.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, you should have already have them (PCC) as you are getting your invite in 13 days. You can do your medical before you get invite, it won't hurt and may expedite your process. They are valid for 1 year. And I hope you won't have to wait a year to get your grant though
> 
> Also get your credit card ready for the huge bill and get sorted with your bank regarding it for credit limit or such.
> 
> ...



thanks for the response. Is the medical and pcc required for all (including dependents) ?


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, you should have already have them (PCC) as you are getting your invite in 13 days. You can do your medical before you get invite, it won't hurt and may expedite your process. They are valid for 1 year. And I hope you won't have to wait a year to get your grant though


I've applied for EOI on 31st Jan. When should I expect to get an invite?

Also, can I get my medical done without HAP ID? If yes then could you please describe the procedure for it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adityavyas0304 (Feb 6, 2017)

Eoi doe 12th Jan with 65 points in software engineer code, when can I expect the invite.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Adityavyas0304 said:


> Eoi doe 12th Jan with 65 points in software engineer code, when can I expect the invite.


You have a good chance in next round,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> I have Overall Score of 79 in PTE-A exam. Although, reading is at 71.
> So, is it 10 points for English assessment or 20 points?
> 
> Please comment.


10 points only if your minimum score is 65+. If not not, then 0.


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

djthevj said:


> This is for ACS, I am asking for the VISA application.


Yes you can provide the statutory declaration for visa as well for current organisation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Thank you so much for your gracious reply.
> 
> I will be needing some help with form 80 and 1221 as I was once denied a tourist visa to the US and I have to mention it in the form. Do I front load these forms or wait for the CO to ask. The rejection was purely due to my personal circumstances (not married and assessed as an intended migrant) and nothing to do with any security issues.
> 
> What to members say on this? Thanks in advance


You upload those forms as soon as you apply for 189 Visa. There will be a section to upload all your forms. Make sure you fill up but sign later date after your invite, so you can sign 1 March or later.

Yes, you mention B2 tourist Visa refusals and it won't have any affect. Not mentioning will be confiding information and that may/will be a problem. Say the exact same thing you said above as I was also refused based on the same reason/excuse (even after travelling 15 countries worldwide).

You front load them. If you wait for CO to ask, it will make your grant delay by 1-3 months. Your target should be to avoid any CO contact.

Here's how it works, when CO opens your application and he/she finds all your medicals cleared, all PCC, forms and everything he/she needs are already there, there is no need to ask anything then. All that will happen next is maybe some verification or/and direct grant. If you have dependents, make sure you know they will/might need functional English. Upload the required documents for that too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

djthevj said:


> thanks for the response. Is the medical and pcc required for all (including dependents) ?


Yes. Both medical and PCC.



> Members of your family unit must be able to show that they meet *health *and *character *requirements.​


Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> I've applied for EOI on 31st Jan. When should I expect to get an invite?



Well most likely 15 or 29 March 2017. You will be invited for 189 this year.



> Also, can I get my medical done without HAP ID? If yes then could you please describe the procedure for it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No you can't. Who are they going to assess without HAP ID. HAP ID doesn't require you to have any money or pay for it or such. You can generate it automatically from ImmiAccount. Also, try get all PCC done before your invite since you will be invited in a month. FBI PCC takes 3.5 months if you need them.

Here's the process: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Got my EA positive assessment today, the day the invites were handed out
> 
> Anyhow, looking at my signature, what are my chances for the next round?


Yours will be next round definitely

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

*March Invitations*

Hi All,

I have couple of doubts:

1. When the March Invitations be conducted? 
2. Will my experience be automatically updated when it crosses certain criteria?
----------------------------------------
PTE - 10
Age - 30
Exp - 5
Education - 15
Total - 60
189 Submitted - 23rd March, 2016
190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have couple of doubts:
> 
> ...


1. 1st March is next.
2. Yes, if you left the Work Experience as from certain date to current. It will update automatically and you may gain/lose points depending on your circumstances.


----------



## nitinsahu (Oct 19, 2015)

nitinsahu said:


> Hi Guys, Anybody got invite for ICT Business Analyst - 2611 with 65 points.
> What was the EOI effective date?
> I am yet to receive invite with 12thDec2016 effect date and 65 points


Hi Group members,
Please let me know if any body got ICT Business Analyst - 2611 with 65 points.
What was the EOI effective date?


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi Nitin...I was following the thread for ICT 261*** and came to know that Visa DOE was 14th July. Not sure why you dint get invite yet.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nitinsahu said:


> Hi Group members,
> Please let me know if any body got ICT Business Analyst - 2611 with 65 points.
> What was the EOI effective date?


2611 has 6 more invitations round left based on 1st Feb , so it ends around in 3 months-end of April. The lag is 6 months 20 days, hence you will most likely not get a invite this year for 189 unless it jumps 3-4 months in the next 3 months, the likelihood is extremely slim. 190 NSW or other state nominations is your only hope. Or just hang on and wait, next year July onward you will get it if 2611 is still on SOL.


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes you will get 189 invite if you don't apply for 190. Refusing 190 won't have any effect on your 189.


A. Friends I need advice on 189 vs 190: 

1. 189 Invite Received - To apply for Visa Invite and lodge on or before 16 April 2017
2. 190 NSW Nomination Invite Received - To apply for Nomination
3. Best date to lodge my application (as securing US PCC may take 2-3 months)

B. Help on: 
3. Issuance of PCC from United States - Channelers from Pakistan - Processing time - Getting fingerprints on card (any official agents/technicians) - Can anyone help me with this please!

Apparently, it seems that I must go for 189 as it's a Visa Invite and it's federal / Independent visa which doesn't come with any strings attached to it. But the only problem for me to lodge an application is to secure US PCC, which would take around 2 to 3 months (as listed on FBI site). 

1. So I am not sure what would be the ideal time to lodge an application. If I lodge one soon, I am sure CO may ask me to submit US PCC which could take time and I was told by someone that CO must be responded within 28 days of query. So should I buy maximum time and lodge my application around April 15 and accordingly upload all relevant documents around that time and expect to receive US PCC around that time which I could upload without worrying about CO query and 28 days response time?

2. Is it correct to assume that until I lodge my application I can't be assigned HAP or other relevant IDs for medical examination? Is it something I can undergo without accepting visa Invite but can still somehow generate HAP/relevant ID which the clinic requires? I was also told by someone that you don't go for medical until CO prompts you to, which I kinda find absurd - Please help me understand how this works?

3. My friend (he was granted 190 visa around April 2016) suggests that now that i have received 190 state nomination invite I must get nominated and apply in parallel for US PCC and hopefully I will have enough time to submit my PCC under 190 as compared to 189 because there is a possibility that I might not be able to respond to CO query within alloted 28 days in respect of US PCC and I could be refused visa. 

Another reason why I am told to go for 190 is because its faster compared to 189. So he thinks in my situation 190 (state nomination approval + visa grant along with US PCC submission) could be viable and faster option compared to 189. 

I had to explain aforementioned scenario to make sure I could be advised accordingly by people who might have been in the same situation in past or at least can suggest based on their understanding of the process. Need your advice, it's urgent!

Thanks in advance!
--------------------------------------------------
261313: Software Engineer
189 EOI: 65 points - 31/12/2016
190 EOI: 70 points - 31/12/2016
190 State Nomination Invite - 9/2/2017
189 Invite - 15/2/2017


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

angadgrover91 said:


> DOE 3/12/2016 with 60 Points. Haven't received it yet


Good luck mate, I did mine on 2nd Dec....


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

As per the Occupation ceilings for the 2016-17 program year, for the ANZSCO code 2613, till the last round of invitation, which was on 1st Feb 2017, following was the trend:-

Occupation ID	:- 2613	
Description:- Software and Applications Programmers 
Occupation Ceiling Value:- 5662 
Invitations to date:- 4073
--------------------------------------------------------- 
Invitations left:- 1589 
---------------------------------------------------------

source:- SkillSelect 1 February 2017 round results

So for today's round of invitation (15th Feb 2017) there could be a maximum of 1589 invitations left and out of which "IF" 1100 (as per trend) invitations are issued in today's round, then there will be as few as ~500 invitations will be left over. 

Seniors, please provide your views as to what happens when the occupation ceiling reaches the peak. What are the chances for guys waiting for invitation in March and April rounds.

Thanks!!!


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well most likely 15 or 29 March 2017. You will be invited for 189 this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, to bother you again. But there is one more doubt I have. Can I create an ImmiAcount before getting an invite?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mightycoder said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As per the Occupation ceilings for the 2016-17 program year, for the ANZSCO code 2613, till the last round of invitation, which was on 1st Feb 2017, following was the trend:-
> 
> ...


hi mightycoder,

my thoughts : if there are no invitations left after certain point of time, the eoi's would still remain in the queue and would be invited in the new programme year which would begin in june 2017 based on the points score.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> Sorry, to bother you again. But there is one more doubt I have. Can I create an ImmiAcount before getting an invite?


Yes. it's like creating a gmail and hotmail account. You use it to do various things and apply for various visas. Not just for 189/190 Visa lodge. Opening before you got invite won't make your invite/visa invalid.


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. it's like creating a gmail and hotmail account. You use it to do various things and apply for various visas. Not just for 189/190 Visa lodge. Opening before you got invite won't make your invite/visa invalid.


Hi again lifesaver,

I'm creating the account. There is checkbox saying
"Select the online services you need
Apply for a visa or citizenship (including sponsorship and nomination)
Included in all Individual ImmiAccounts
Select the online services you need
LEGENDcom (requires the purchase/join of an annual subscription)"

Should I select it?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> Hi again lifesaver,
> 
> I'm creating the account. There is checkbox saying
> "Select the online services you need
> ...


https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

This is the link for ImmAccount. I am not sure where you getting offers to subscribe. Opening an account won't ask you to apply. You apply my clicking New Application. Here's how.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> This is the link for ImmAccount. I am not sure where you getting offers to subscribe. Opening an account won't ask you to apply. You apply my clicking New Application. Here's how.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


I am this page:
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> I am this page:
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register


Edit: Individual and then Put your name and stuff. No need to select Legend or anything. Don't be too nervous. It's only an online account and you can always change info there till before you submit or upload.

Even if you make a mistake, you can change and let CO knew about it. Relax, answer them as it applies to you and you should be fine.


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Select the Visa/Citizenship. of course you want to apply for Visa/Citizenship. Don't be too nervous lol. It's only an online account and you can always change info there till before you submit or upload.
> 
> Even if you make a mistake, you can change and let CO knew about it. Relax, answer them as it applies to you and you should be fine.


Thanks, mate. You've been a great help. 
Cheers.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> Thanks, mate. You've been a great help.
> Cheers.


See my edited post above.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Those who are still waiting for invitation please join:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1219993-189-eoi-invitations-march-2017-a.html


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone has any update on DOE for 221213 - Auditors???


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You upload those forms as soon as you apply for 189 Visa. There will be a section to upload all your forms. Make sure you fill up but sign later date after your invite, so you can sign 1 March or later.
> 
> Yes, you mention B2 tourist Visa refusals and it won't have any affect. Not mentioning will be confiding information and that may/will be a problem. Say the exact same thing you said above as I was also refused based on the same reason/excuse (even after travelling 15 countries worldwide).
> 
> ...


Thanks again zaback, I will get my PCC made while I wait for the March round of invites!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Thanks again zaback, I will get my PCC made while I wait for the March round of invites!!


You are welcome. Also do the My Health Declarations my creating an ImmiAccount now. Schedule the medical 1-2 days before 1st March, when you get invite. By 5 March, your medical should be cleared.

https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

2613:

I can see one person invited. EOI date was 31st December. Any more information?


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> 2613:
> 
> I can see one person invited. EOI date was 31st December. Any more information?


Last issued was for 3rd Jan in 2613 for 65 points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> 2613:
> 
> I can see one person invited. EOI date was 31st December. Any more information?


There are hundreds of invited (literally, 48 to be precise) EOI 2613* till roughly 3rd of Jan.


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

andreyx108b said:


> There are hundreds of invited (literally, 48 to be precise) EOI 2613* till roughly 3rd of Jan.


Sorry, I think my last statement was not very clear. Intent is to know the latest invite for 2613 in Feb-1st invitation round.

Great... so its Jan-3 till now.

Mine was submitted on 11-Jan with 65 points. Expecting an invite in next round i.e. March 1st.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Sorry, I think my last statement was not very clear. Intent is to know the latest invite for 2613 in Feb-1st invitation round.
> 
> Great... so its Jan-3 till now.
> 
> Mine was submitted on 11-Jan with 65 points. Expecting an invite in next round i.e. March 1st.


You will certainly be invited next round. 99.9% I would say.


----------



## Vemulurin (Sep 12, 2016)

*2613- 65 points*

I have applied on 31st Jan with 65 points.

Age - 20 points
Education - 15 Points
Work Exp - 10 points
PTE - 10 Points
Total - 65 Points.

Can i expect my ITA on next round i.e. on 1st March?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Vemulurin said:


> I have applied on 31st Jan with 65 points.
> 
> Age - 20 points
> Education - 15 Points
> ...


Your occupation code ?


----------



## Vemulurin (Sep 12, 2016)

2613 - Software Engineering


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Vemulurin said:


> 2613 - Software Engineering


March 15 or 29 March is a sure invite. Prepare your documents so you can apply by then.

This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## Lermy (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello Guys, if i have 70 pts for 189 what are the chances i will be invited in March?

i am currently on 65 and submitted EOI on 14th February 2017. Looking at doing PTE for 20 points.

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Lermy said:


> Hello Guys, if i have 70 pts for 189 what are the chances i will be invited in March?
> 
> i am currently on 65 and submitted EOI on 14th February 2017. Looking at doing PTE for 20 points.
> 
> Thanks


What's your occupation code ? Unless its 2211 Accountants	or 2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers, you will get invited 1st March.

Prepare your documents so you can apply by then.

This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## Lermy (Feb 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> What's your occupation code ? Unless its 2211 Accountants	or 2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers, you will get invited 1st March.
> 
> Prepare your documents so you can apply by then.
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Lermy said:


> Thank you. my code is 263111


1st March then. Congrats !


----------



## srogue (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello guys, 

I've just been invited for the for 190 today




___________________________

Occupation code: 2211 (Accountant General)
EOI 190: EOI 14/1/17
Age: 30
Education: 15
Australia study: 5
PTE: 20
Total Points: 70+5


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Vemulurin said:


> I have applied on 31st Jan with 65 points.
> 
> Age - 20 points
> Education - 15 Points
> ...


For 31st Jan,
It looks like you will get an invite either in April 1st Round (90%) or definitely in April 2nd Round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srogue said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've just been invited for the for 190 today
> 
> ...


Which state?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lermy said:


> Hello Guys, if i have 70 pts for 189 what are the chances i will be invited in March?
> 
> i am currently on 65 and submitted EOI on 14th February 2017. Looking at doing PTE for 20 points.
> 
> Thanks


Anzsco?


----------



## srogue (Jan 14, 2017)

NSW of course, the only accountant-friendly state by far.


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

I submitted my EOI last July 15, 2016 and have yet to get an invite. My total number of points is 65 and profession is ICT Business Analyst. Is there any chance I'll get an invite soon?

Thanks and kudos to those who will answer.

Best regards!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

srogue said:


> NSW of course, the only accountant-friendly state by far.


Congrats ! That's good to know NSW inviting today.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Micoolman said:


> I submitted my EOI last July 15, 2016 and have yet to get an invite. My total number of points is 65 and profession is ICT Business Analyst. Is there any chance I'll get an invite soon?
> 
> Thanks and kudos to those who will answer.
> 
> Best regards!


2611 has 5 more invitation rounds left. I hope you will get it by then. 1st Feb cut-off date was 12 July.


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

hi Guys,

I have a query regarding HAP id generation for medicals.
I had submitted my health declarations for myself and family.
Now where will i get HAP ID?
Filled 17 pages online of visa application also but it shows incomplete.

Please guide


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your reply. I do hope I get included in the next cut-off. Is there a regular timing to this? For instance, the next cut-off gets prioritized in the succeeding month? Best regards!



zaback21 said:


> 2611 has 5 more invitation rounds left. I hope you will get it by then. 1st Feb cut-off date was 12 July.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gautam_K said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding HAP id generation for medicals.
> I had submitted my health declarations for myself and family.
> ...


I always do the medical by doing My Health Declarations before I start the visa applications. This way, I won't have to wait for CO to generate HAP ID or I am not sure if you can still do it by yourself though.

If you have submitted and paid, it shouldn't say incomplete though.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Micoolman said:


> Thank you for your reply. I do hope I get included in the next cut-off. Is there a regular timing to this? For instance, the next cut-off gets prioritized in the succeeding month? Best regards!


60 invitations are issued every 14 days for 2611. Last time it moved only few hours between 18 Jan and 1st Feb. I hope it moves at least 2 days so you can get your invitations by 2-3 rounds. The no of 70 pointers are the reason why any or few 65 pointers are getting any invite and hence why it isn't moving much at all.


----------



## aki07 (Dec 12, 2016)

paramSG said:


> I got invite
> DOE 17th Dec 2016 2613 65 points....hurrey


Congrats mate!!


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Gautam_K said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding HAP id generation for medicals.
> I had submitted my health declarations for myself and family.
> ...


Once you paid you will proceed with the attachment of docs, there you would need to generate your HAP ID


----------



## Vemulurin (Sep 12, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> March 15 or 29 March is a sure invite. Prepare your documents so you can apply by then.
> 
> This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


Thanks Zaback21


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey guys.

I got the invite today by email, but nothing is being displayed in my EOI (Skill Select) under correspondence.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

NeerajB said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I got the invite today by email, but nothing is being displayed in my EOI (Skill Select) under correspondence.


Does it have an "APPLY" button ?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

NeerajB said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I got the invite today by email, but nothing is being displayed in my EOI (Skill Select) under correspondence.


Congratz.. Which Anzsco ? Points breakdown pls?


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Once you paid you will proceed with the attachment of docs, there you would need to generate your HAP ID


So in order to generate HAP id , i need to submit and pay visa fee?

If yes what will be the answer to question which asks wether applicant has taken medical test in last 12 months? YES or NO


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Once you paid you will proceed with the attachment of docs, there you would need to generate your HAP ID


So in order to generate HAP id , i need to submit and pay visa fee?

If yes what will be the answer to question which asks wether applicant has taken medical test in last 12 months? YES or NO


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Gautam_K said:


> So in order to generate HAP id , i need to submit and pay visa fee?
> 
> If yes what will be the answer to question which asks wether applicant has taken medical test in last 12 months? YES or NO


That means whether you or your wife have been examined medically within 12 months in approved centres.You usually put NO if you haven't done that onshore (in AU Bupa) within the specified time.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Gautam_K said:


> So in order to generate HAP id , i need to submit and pay visa fee?
> 
> If yes what will be the answer to question which asks wether applicant has taken medical test in last 12 months? YES or NO


You can generate HAP id way before getting invitation as well it is not Visa fees dependent. 
If you have not taken medicals for immigration purpose within past 12 months the answer should be "No"


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> You can generate HAP id way before getting invitation as well it is not Visa fees dependent.
> If you have not taken medicals for immigration purpose within past 12 months the answer should be "No"


Thanks


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> You can generate HAP id way before getting invitation as well it is not Visa fees dependent.
> If you have not taken medicals for immigration purpose within past 12 months the answer should be "No"


HOW?could you please point it


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aumelb1 said:


> HOW?could you please point it


check these links will guide you through My health declarations

Completing My Health Declaration


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> check these links will guide you through My health declarations
> 
> Completing My Health Declaration


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

When can I expect an invite for 189 with the following details
Job code -Software Engineer
DOE - Feb 17
Points 65
Anytime in April or will the quota be over by that time for 2613?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

libati said:


> When can I expect an invite for 189 with the following details
> Job code -Software Engineer
> DOE - Feb 17
> Points 65
> ...


2613 won't be over by April. 10 May is most likely. You have a good chance to get 189 in April 12 invitation round.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

libati said:


> When can I expect an invite for 189 with the following details
> Job code -Software Engineer
> DOE - Feb 17
> Points 65
> ...


hii libati, 

with 65 pts for 189 2613x approximate wait time is around 45 days. 

so if the quota is still available in april - you would receive one. 

if the quote becomes full before april - you would receive one in the next programme year that would start in june 2017.

did u get a chance to apply for 190 or are u planning for just 189 ?


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey,

I want to know that...how many years of Income Tax Returns we have to submit after getting an invite?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rathor.17 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I want to know that...how many years of Income Tax Returns we have to submit after getting an invite?


You should cover your entire employment period for which you have claimed points.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> You should cover your entire employment period for which you have claimed points.



Are you sure ? In my case i feel it would be bit challenging to arrange the IT returns for 10 + years.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Are you sure ? In my case i feel it would be bit challenging to arrange the IT returns for 10 + years.


Tax documents are additional evidences. If you have bank statements, pay slips then you can do away with the tax documents.


----------



## WindStone (Jan 3, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> Tax documents are additional evidences. If you have bank statements, pay slips then you can do away with the tax documents.


Do you think bank statements and tax documents are enough? I don't have my first company's pay slips, unfortuantely. But ACS has anyway not considered my experience in this company anyway.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

WindStone said:


> Do you think bank statements and tax documents are enough? I don't have my first company's pay slips, unfortuantely. But ACS has anyway not considered my experience in this company anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


yes it should work just fine.. presenting all of these (bank statement, pay slips, tax documents) is not at all required either of those which proves that one was being paid while working would suffice.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> March 15 or 29 March is a sure invite. Prepare your documents so you can apply by then.
> 
> This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


Hi zaback21,
I have applied EOI on Feb 3rd (DOE) (Code: Software Engg.) (Points:65). Can I get an invite in March rounds itself or will it be in April round???


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

ramvijay said:


> Hi zaback21,
> I have applied EOI on Feb 3rd (DOE) (Code: Software Engg.) (Points:65). Can I get an invite in March rounds itself or will it be in April round???


The wait time for 65 pointers for software engineer is 42 to 49 days. I have applied on 11 Dec and I got an invite on 1 Feb. So based on this calculate yours.

Regards
GK

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

I am new here and will be thankful if anyone can answer my question.
I am civil engineer, code 233211, got EA + assessment and have 8 yres experience recognized by EA. My age is 34 and IELTs is 6 in each (overall 7). I am making 55 score. Can anyone please tell me if I apply for NSW state nomination on 55 is there any chance that I can be nominated. If Yes after how much time?

Second question is my new IELTS attempt is planned on 4th march and if I get 7 each which will increase my score to 65, should I go for NSW 190 or 189.
3rd question can I apply for both 189 and 190?

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ramvijay said:


> Hi zaback21,
> I have applied EOI on Feb 3rd (DOE) (Code: Software Engg.) (Points:65). Can I get an invite in March rounds itself or will it be in April round???


Yes, most likely 29 March or maybe earlier, if not then 12 April is very much likely. Prepare your documents, PCC, setup Medical and others close to that date so you can lodge on the day of your invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Atif786 said:


> I am new here and will be thankful if anyone can answer my question.
> I am civil engineer, code 233211, got EA + assessment and have 8 yres experience recognized by EA. My age is 34 and IELTs is 6 in each (overall 7). I am making 55 score. Can anyone please tell me if I apply for NSW state nomination on 55 is there any chance that I can be nominated. If Yes after how much time?
> 
> Second question is my new IELTS attempt is planned on 4th march and if I get 7 each which will increase my score to 65, should I go for NSW 190 or 189.
> ...


1. Civil Engg NSW 190 invite is dependent on NSW. But since the occupation is not pro-rata and Civil being in good demand in Australia, you *may *a get an invite at 55 points.

2. If you get to 65 points or even 60 points, you will get sure invite at 189. 

3. You can choose both but if you have 60+ you will be invited in the next round and you won't get 190 invitation.


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks for the swift reply.
What do you recommend.
A bird in hand is better than 2 in bushes.
If I apply for 190 with 55 and wait for my Ielts. If I get 10 points in Ielts then I will surely go for 189. But considering pessistic view I don’t get 7 in Ielts. Do you think I should apply on 190 right now. I know you said it depends on NSW but usually 190 nomination takes how much time 4-6 weeks?
And can I update my score of ielts later on if I get better score.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Atif786 said:


> Thanks for the swift reply.
> What do you recommend.
> A bird in hand is better than 2 in bushes.
> If I apply for 190 with 55 and wait for my Ielts. If I get 10 points in Ielts then I will surely go for 189. But considering pessistic view I don’t get 7 in Ielts. Do you think I should apply on 190 right now. I know you said it depends on NSW but usually 190 nomination takes how much time 4-6 weeks?
> And can I update my score of ielts later on if I get better score.


Well haven't you lodged EOI yet ? You should do it asap. You could have gotten the invite 3 days ago when they invited a lot of people. You may get invited tomorrow you never know.

Try with IELTS, NSW invite usually takes 1 month to approve. If before 1 month, you get 189, your 190 won't be approved. This way, you have both.

Plus if you get to 60 points, you can withdraw your EOI if already accepted the 190 and lodge a new EOI with 189 .

Yes you should and can update your score as soon as circumstances changes.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, most likely 29 March or maybe earlier, if not then 12 April is very much likely. Prepare your documents, PCC, setup Medical and others close to that date so you can lodge on the day of your invite.


Thanks for your reply. But what about the Occupation ceilings?? There is only 1500 count remaining I guess. What if it got over?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ramvijay said:


> Thanks for your reply. But what about the Occupation ceilings?? There is only 1500 count remaining I guess. What if it got over?


225 people gets invited per 14 days. 1589 invites remaining since 1st Feb.

1589/225=7.06

7 invitation round = 3.5 months or 7 x 14 = 98 days

1st Feb + 3.5 Month = 10 May and may be more.

12 April is earlier than 10 May.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 225 people gets invited per 14 days. 1589 invites remaining since 1st Feb.
> 
> 1589/225=7.06
> 
> ...


Wow... thanks buddy..!! got confident. I received 190 invite today. Should I apply for Nomination as a backup? Or shall I leave it??? I created two separate EOIs. Any inputs or advice??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ramvijay said:


> Wow... thanks buddy..!! got confident. I received 190 invite today. Should I apply for Nomination as a backup? Or shall I leave it??? I created two separate EOIs. Any inputs or advice??


If you have no issue living in NSW, then take the invite now than waiting for 2 months. You never know what will happen in two months, if the cut-off point will increase to 70 or not. You will already be on your way from today to start your Visa process than wait 2 months to see if you will get it. 

This to start: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

I've one question regarding tax documents that needs to be submitted.
How many years of Income Tax Returns do I have to present or how many pay slips do I've to give?
If I've to give pay slips then do I've to give pay slips of all the previous companies I've worked for?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

For Tax Documents, which one do we submit... Income Tax Return Acknowledgement or Form-16 or Filled ITR form?

Please comment


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> For Tax Documents, which one do we submit... Income Tax Return Acknowledgement or Form-16 or Filled ITR form?
> 
> Please comment




Form 16 will suffice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> If you have no issue living in NSW, then take the invite now than waiting for 2 months. You never know what will happen in two months, if the cut-off point will increase to 70 or not. You will already be on your way from today to start your Visa process than wait 2 months to see if you will get it.
> 
> This to start: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


That's ryt bro. One question, though. I will accept invite now and will have 2 months of time for Visa lodging. At that time, If I get 189 invites then I can go for it right? If no hope within that period, I will lodge 190 visa. The only thing my application fee will be wasted. But that's not a major concern to me. Also, I am planning to move to Aus after August month only.!!! Please advice friend.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ramvijay said:


> That's ryt bro. One question, though. I will accept invite now and will have 2 months of time for Visa lodging. At that time, If I get 189 invites then I can go for it right? If no hope within that period, I will lodge 190 visa. The only thing my application fee will be wasted. But that's not a major concern to me. Also, I am planning to move to Aus after August month only.!!! Please advice friend.


*I can't advise you regarding having two invite at once in two EOI*, as I am against it. There are lots of people who has it, perhaps they can advise you better on it.

But yes, on the other hand apply to NSW 190. They usually take a month to approve. Then you will have 2 more months to accept the invite. This gives you a total of 3 months. *But better ask others*, as I am not sure if having an approved 190 SkillSelect invite is going to cause any issue for accepting another 189 invite and visa lodgement.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> *I can't advise you regarding having two invite at once in two EOI*, as I am against it. There are lots of people who has it, perhaps they can advise you better on it.
> 
> But yes, on the other hand apply to NSW 190. They usually take a month to approve. Then you will have 2 more months to accept the invite. This gives you a total of 3 months. *But better ask others*, as I am not sure if having an approved 190 SkillSelect invite is going to cause any issue for accepting another 189 invite and visa lodgement.


Sure.. Thanks for your reply bro!! *Anyone there???* Please advice.


----------



## sirikarthy (Feb 15, 2017)

*Query on Form16*

Hello All,

I have got invited on 15th Feb 2017 round.
Now post invitation i have some queries, experts please clarify the same..
1)Regarding medicals , i already have medicals done for 457 visa. will that reports are good to refer in 189 visa? i have done medicals on March 2016.
2)ACS have deducted 4 years of my experience, so now shall i upload form 16 and payslips of that 4 year exp?
3)Can i upload same reference letter that i have submitted for ACS?
4)My 457 visa nominated occupation is 263213 (systems test engineer), but as of now i have applied for software engineering 261313. Will that make an issue for 189 visa?

Regards,
Kartheek
EOI applied with 65 points :1-Jan-2017
189 invitation received : 15-Feb-2017
Code : 261313


----------



## pravl (Feb 11, 2017)

*PCC before invite*

Hi All,

To get a PCC, we need a letter from Australian immigration right. Is there a way to get the letter even before we get the invite? If there is, can one of you advice on how to get that letter.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sirikarthy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have got invited on 15th Feb 2017 round.
> Now post invitation i have some queries, experts please clarify the same..
> ...


1. Start another My Health Declaration and select your 189 Visa Medical. If 189 Medical and 457 Medicals are same, then you won't have to do any medical and your health will be cleared by then.

If lets say 189 Medical has one or two more test that isn't covered by 457, then you only need to undergo for those tests only and you can use the previous 457 medical results to complete your 189 medicals.


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well haven't you lodged EOI yet ? You should do it asap. You could have gotten the invite 3 days ago when they invited a lot of people. You may get invited tomorrow you never know.
> 
> Try with IELTS, NSW invite usually takes 1 month to approve. If before 1 month, you get 189, your 190 won't be approved. This way, you have both.
> 
> ...


Thanks zaback21.
Actually i got +ve EA on 15 Feb but the assessor put my 1 yr less for the experience. Its a typing mistake by him and instead of putting 2006, he wrote 2007 which decreased my no of yrs from 8 to 7. I wrote them to correct it plz. I am just waiting for their reply and as i will get it , i will apply for 190 NSW.
Is it possible that i can claim now 8 yrs and raise EOI. once EA replies i update that. Or immigration will not consider my 8th yr untill unless EA accpt it?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

still no 189 or 190 invite for me. 65 pointer mechanical engineers are done for this year. And we don't know if 2335 group will be on the SOL next year or not.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Atif786 said:


> Thanks zaback21.
> Actually i got +ve EA on 15 Feb but the assessor put my 1 yr less for the experience. Its a typing mistake by him and instead of putting 2006, he wrote 2007 which decreased my no of yrs from 8 to 7. I wrote them to correct it plz. I am just waiting for their reply and as i will get it , i will apply for 190 NSW.
> Is it possible that i can claim now 8 yrs and raise EOI. once EA replies i update that. Or immigration will not consider my 8th yr untill unless EA accpt it?


It may not be a typing mistake, as EA usually reduces the work experience years by 1-4 years. You may have gotten 1 year less than what you did or claim.


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

bonkers911 said:


> still no 189 or 190 invite for me. 65 pointer mechanical engineers are done for this year. And we don't know if 2335 group will be on the SOL next year or not.


sorry to hear that. I am on the same ship as mech. eng. with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 (NSW), EOI date 20 Jan, no invite yet.
age : 30
Edu : 15
Exp : 10
PTE : 10 (83 overall but I failed at speaking with 73)

If I try another PTE for 20 points, it would mean updating my EOI and there are only so few invitations left and first criteria is EOI date afaik. :confused2:
If I don't get invited in this period, it should be enough points for next one in July. But, if our occupancy is off the SOL list next year, we are done for :noidea::Cry:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Conaern said:


> sorry to hear that. I am on the same ship as mech. eng. with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 (NSW), EOI date 20 Jan, no invite yet.
> age : 30
> Edu : 15
> Exp : 10
> ...


No, if you can get 20 points and update EOI with 75 points before June 7 (which is most likely the last invitation round if not June 21), you will most likely get a sure invite at 75 points. Points come first, not EOI date of Effect. When points are equal, Date of Effect will be used to sort out between candidates.

So, if you can manage to get to 20 English Points before the next invitation round of 1st March, you will be invited on 1st March. I am assuming your occupation code of 2335.


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It may not be a typing mistake, as EA usually reduces the work experience years by 1-4 years. You may have gotten 1 year less than what you did or claim.


Actually my first job started on Feb 2006 and my second job started in Dec 2006. 
Experience they have calculated is from Feb 2007 whereas non of job was starting or finishing in this yr from Feburary. Which makes me think logically that he wanted to write Feb 2006 but by typing mistake wrote year 2007. Lets see what they reply.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Atif786 said:


> Actually my first job started on Feb 2006 and my second job started in Dec 2006.
> Experience they have calculated is from Feb 2007 whereas non of job was starting or finishing in this yr from Feburary. Which makes me think logically that he wanted to write Feb 2006 but by typing mistake wrote year 2007. Lets see what they reply.


Good luck !


----------



## vikrant.mule (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi There .. 

received invitation.. on 15 Feb 2017
for 189

1. Your occupation code S/W Engg 261313
2. Your EOI date of effect - 3rd Jan 2017
3. Your total points - 65 
4. Onshore/offshore - Offshore

Regards,
vikrant


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

sorry for repost


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No, if you can get 20 points and update EOI with 75 points before June 7 (which is most likely the last invitation round if not June 21), you will most likely get a sure invite at 75 points. Points come first, not EOI date of Effect. When points are equal, Date of Effect will be used to sort out between candidates.
> 
> So, if you can manage to get to 20 English Points before the next invitation round of 1st March, you will be invited on 1st March. I am assuming your occupation code of 2335.


yep, 2335. 

I took 1 IELTS and sent my result for re-eval, then took the pte without much prep. so I was slow to follow on the speaking section. My concern is there won't be any invitations left till I do this since too little invitations based on 1st of Feb results.

2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	1539	1382

But I might go for another exam in March if you are sure about it : )


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Conaern said:


> yep, 2335.
> 
> I took 1 IELTS and sent my result for re-eval, then took the pte without much prep. so I was slow to follow on the speaking section. My concern is there won't be any invitations left till I do this since too little invitations based on 1st of Feb results.
> 
> ...


You have 7 of June to apply and with 75 points, it's almost a sure go - given occupation ceilings won't be reached if they stick with 17 inviations/14 days. I just said 1 March so you understand it's a sure invite next round whenever you update your EOI with 75 points. 

PTE Speaking is a mystery for all and was with me too. But it is all technical and it's about trying to make the computer understand yourself and telling it exactly what it expects.

These tips helped me get 89. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You have 7 of June to apply and with 75 points, it's almost a sure go - given occupation ceilings won't be reached if they stick with 17 inviations/14 days. I just said 1 March so you understand it's a sure invite next round whenever you update your EOI with 75 points.
> 
> PTE Speaking is a mystery for all and was with me too. But it is all technical and it's about trying to make the computer understand yourself and telling it exactly what it expects.
> 
> These tips helped me get 89. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


Thanks a lot mate, I will probably give it a go before then. layball:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Conaern said:


> Thanks a lot mate, I will probably give it a go before then. layball:


Thanks. You can post on that board if you have any queries as there are lots of people who can help you with any issues if you have. 

Good luck !


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

What is the current waiting period for 189 subclass with 65 points ? can any one please let me know.

Regards,
Naveen


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello Team
I have joined the forum today and this is my first post. Can anyone guide me on the lead time to get an invitation, for the following EOI 

Nominated Occupation - Systems Analyst * 261112
PTE - 10 ( LS-80, RS-67, WS-75,SS-83)
EOI 189 applied - 14/2/2017 (65 points)
EOI 190 (NSW) - 20/2/2017 (70 points)
Invitation: Awaiting


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello Team
> I have joined the forum today and this is my first post. Can anyone guide me on the lead time to get an invitation, for the following EOI
> 
> Nominated Occupation - Systems Analyst * 261112
> ...



Please have a look at this: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1474415992

Keep checking for updates.
Cheers.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

pravl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To get a PCC, we need a letter from Australian immigration right. Is there a way to get the letter even before we get the invite? If there is, can one of you advice on how to get that letter.



I doubt, though. I would defer to others to say on this.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

naveen1224 said:


> What is the current waiting period for 189 subclass with 65 points ? can any one please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




40-45 days or sooner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

I've one question regarding tax documents that needs to be submitted.
How many years of Income Tax Returns do I have to present or how many pay slips do I've to give?
If I've to give pay slips then do I've to give pay slips of all the previous companies I've worked for?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adityavyas0304 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi guys a query, In case of PCC, does police verification happens ??


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Adityavyas0304 said:


> Hi guys a query, In case of PCC, does police verification happens ??


yes, it does happens. 
It happened for mine.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Conaern said:


> sorry to hear that. I am on the same ship as mech. eng. with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 (NSW), EOI date 20 Jan, no invite yet.
> 
> age : 30
> 
> ...




 cry out. That concern me much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2017 &lt;==*

Hi there, I have stayed in Australia for 12 months (2015-16). Im currently in India and I'm planning to apply for police clearance. As per the AFP site, I can give my current passport and birth certificate. What else have you guys provided to get 100 points? Kindly help. Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi there, I have stayed in Australia for 12 months (2015-16). Im currently in India and I'm planning to apply for police clearance. As per the AFP site, I can give my current passport and birth certificate. What else have you guys provided to get 100 points? Kindly help. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


I also gave them Bank Statement and Taxation assessment notice from Australia even though I think Passport and Birth Certificate consists of 70 + 70 = 140 >100.

In any case, if they considers your Birth Certificate as Extract instead of Full, if you can provide Bank Statement with your Name and Address in it, it will cover 100 points (70+25+25=120 points). 

If you don't want to go through submitting Bank Statement or any document now, if they don't find your Birth Certificate as Full and you lack points, they will contact you and ask you to provide more documents to complete the total points.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I also gave them Bank Statement and Taxation assessment notice from Australia even though I think Passport and Birth Certificate consists of 70 + 70 = 140 >100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Zaback. 

Bank statement as in the Australian bank statement? If so, is it okay to provide the monthly statement that comes in the email? 



Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Thanks Zaback.
> 
> Bank statement as in the Australian bank statement? If so, is it okay to provide the monthly statement that comes in the email?
> 
> ...


No, local bank statement of where you are currently now I presume. I gave the one with my current address. Not sure if others will work.

I would think so. try upload, if not accepted, they will ask for more. You can also provide a scan of your Debit or Credit Card. There are lots of options. In any case, you may not need anymore with Passport and Birth Certificate.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No, local bank statement of where you are currently now I presume. I gave the one with my current address. Not sure if others will work.
> 
> I would think so. try upload, if not accepted, they will ask for more. You can also provide a scan of your Debit or Credit Card. There are lots of options. In any case, you may not need anymore with Passport and Birth Certificate.




Ohh, thank you.

One last question - So your current address that you've quoted is a non-Australian one? 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Ohh, thank you.
> 
> One last question - So your current address that you've quoted is a non-Australian one?
> 
> ...


Yes. The one I am putting in my AFP application form. I am not sure if it needs to be the current address, so if it's too much trouble, may be try with Passport and Birth Certificate for now.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. The one I am putting in my AFP application form. I am not sure if it needs to be the current address, so if it's too much trouble, may be try with Passport and Birth Certificate for now.




Sure. Thanks much for the help. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It may not be a typing mistake, as EA usually reduces the work experience years by 1-4 years. You may have gotten 1 year less than what you did or claim.


So i got that reply from EA.

Your assessor has advised EA is only able to assess work exp dating back 10 yrs from submission.
This is why that exp has not been granted as it does not fall into 10 yrs time frame.

I think i can claim now 8 yrs irrespective of they cant assess it.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Conaern said:


> sorry to hear that. I am on the same ship as mech. eng. with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 (NSW), EOI date 20 Jan, no invite yet.
> age : 30
> Edu : 15
> Exp : 10
> ...


Lets keep the faith strong. Many occupations were also threatened before July last year, and they all remained, everyone was happy. Lets be positive

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks rathor

Given the number of invites left (342, as on 1st Feb'17) and assuming 60 more would have been processed on 15th Feb'17 round as well (that would leave the balance to 282), this would dry out in another ~ 5 rounds (282/60 ==> 4.7) assuming 60 per round. By Apr'17 mid round, this will be drained out. And, given the invitation gap of ~ 6 months, EOI dated Nov'16 can only get through........people who applied post Nov'16 has to wait till next round to open up, in JUly 2017 ah ? hmmmm.......


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Atif786 said:


> So i got that reply from EA.
> 
> Your assessor has advised EA is only able to assess work exp dating back 10 yrs from submission.
> This is why that exp has not been granted as it does not fall into 10 yrs time frame.
> ...


8 years won't be too bad. If EA has officially given you 8 years on the assessment letter, that's 15 point I think. That's a lot of point, the max point.

Edit:


> In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)


So, DIBP will only consider the last 10 years and hence did EA.


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Thanks rathor
> 
> Given the number of invites left (342, as on 1st Feb'17) and assuming 60 more would have been processed on 15th Feb'17 round as well (that would leave the balance to 282), this would dry out in another ~ 5 rounds (282/60 ==> 4.7) assuming 60 per round. By Apr'17 mid round, this will be drained out. And, given the invitation gap of ~ 6 months, EOI dated Nov'16 can only get through........people who applied post Nov'16 has to wait till next round to open up, in JUly 2017 ah ? hmmmm.......


What I've heard is, if you get well above the cut-off points then you will automatically be considered in the next round of invite. In your case, the cut-off is 65 points but if you are able to get 70 or 75 then you'll be considered in the next round.
Seniors correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Ram2409 said:


> Thanks rathor
> 
> Given the number of invites left (342, as on 1st Feb'17) and assuming 60 more would have been processed on 15th Feb'17 round as well (that would leave the balance to 282), this would dry out in another ~ 5 rounds (282/60 ==> 4.7) assuming 60 per round. By Apr'17 mid round, this will be drained out. And, given the invitation gap of ~ 6 months, EOI dated Nov'16 can only get through........people who applied post Nov'16 has to wait till next round to open up, in JUly 2017 ah ? hmmmm.......



Which occupation code you are talking about? If it's for SE I think the last cutoff was until January 3, 2017.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

System Analyst - 261112.


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Co allocated Brisbane 
Asked for POLIO certificate for my partner, she is overseas at the moment so do we have to provide the scan copy of the Cert with the attesttaion or only the scan will do?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

NP101 said:


> Co allocated Brisbane
> Asked for POLIO certificate for my partner, she is overseas at the moment so do we have to provide the scan copy of the Cert with the attesttaion or only the scan will do?


A colour scan of an original is fine. If not in English and/or photocpoy, then it needs to be translated and/or certified.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Ram2409 said:


> System Analyst - 261112.


Cool, I am sorry I might have overlooked the conversation.


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Please help in addressing the below queries.

1) Please provide any sample format for functional english certificate to be taken fro college/university.

2) For continuing relationship proof with spouse what other documents can be provided? I have marriage certificate. Her passport carries my name as spouse. I do not have any joint bank account with her.Please guide


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please help in addressing the below queries.
> 
> ...


DJ:- that should suffice.


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

rathor.17 said:


> What I've heard is, if you get well above the cut-off points then you will automatically be considered in the next round of invite. In your case, the cut-off is 65 points but if you are able to get 70 or 75 then you'll be considered in the next round.
> Seniors correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Cheers.


That's correct rathor


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

When is the next round? 1st of March? Also, where can I get to know this info? Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> When is the next round? 1st of March? Also, where can I get to know this info? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


SkillSelect


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

Any Electronics (2334) chap who got ITA 15th Feb?? What was the cutoff ?? No news anywhere?


----------



## lijobtech (Jan 25, 2016)

*Need Expert Advice*

Hi,
Thanks a lot for all forum members for sharing valuable information as this forum has become a bible for Aus immigration. I have few clarifications to get comments on, experts please advice.

1. I am having 65 points for 189 visa in 2613 (Software engineer) with EOI date as 10/01/2017 - What are my chances of getting it in 1st march.....Will we have sufficient invites left after the feb15th round.

2. I was on a business trip to sydney in may 2007 and I had a sudden blackout in the office, i was rushed to north shore hospital in NSW in ambulance and then i was given some medicines and discharged and after that i never had any blackouts. I flew back in June 2007. Will this medical record be cross checked for visa verification, will it have any effect on visa grant. Did anyone face a similar situation.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

controlengineer said:


> Any Electronics (2334) chap who got ITA 15th Feb?? What was the cutoff ?? No news anywhere?


No news yet,but its still at 60. I m sure of one from Nov 3 in the February 15 round.


__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi.. my DOE is 2nd Dec2016 with 60pts...3rd nov cutoff was in 1st feb round...I am wondering was there any invite on 15feb? Thnx


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi there,

Has anyone recently applied for PCC in India? My wife's birth certificate is completely in Hindi. The site says that only an accredited translator can translate it to English. Could someone help me understand what this means and who can do this? Thanks in advance. 



Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi,

Do we need to provide any documents when we request for invitation through skill select


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Guys when is the next invitation round. DIBP website is not updated.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Has anyone recently applied for PCC in India? My wife's birth certificate is completely in Hindi. The site says that only an accredited translator can translate it to English. Could someone help me understand what this means and who can do this? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


For PCC we don't need birth certificate. If the passport has correct address, that should suffice. If it has wrong address or old, you can provide aadhaar card.

Regards,
Rohit

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

khan4344 said:


> Guys when is the next invitation round. DIBP website is not updated.


Probably 1st March.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

How to apply for 2 separate EOI's , one for 189 and one for 190. I ticked both the options in skill select.

Do i need to create another skill select account.


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

Still the DIBP is not out with DOE information for Feb 15 2017?!


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

lijobtech said:


> Hi,
> Thanks a lot for all forum members for sharing valuable information as this forum has become a bible for Aus immigration. I have few clarifications to get comments on, experts please advice.
> 
> 1. I am having 65 points for 189 visa in 2613 (Software engineer) with EOI date as 10/01/2017 - What are my chances of getting it in 1st march.....Will we have sufficient invites left after the feb15th round.
> ...


1. I am having 65 points for 189 visa in 2613 (Software engineer) with EOI date as 10/01/2017 - What are my chances of getting it in 1st march.....Will we have sufficient invites left after the feb15th round. 
*You will definitely get the invite in March 1st round. 2613 is steadily moving with the coverage of 9-12 days. There are still more than 1400 invites to be given out. 
As per iscah.com report, invites will last till May last round.*

2. I was on a business trip to sydney in may 2007 and I had a sudden blackout in the office, i was rushed to north shore hospital in NSW in ambulance and then i was given some medicines and discharged and after that i never had any blackouts. I flew back in June 2007. Will this medical record be cross checked for visa verification, will it have any effect on visa grant. Did anyone face a similar situation.
*No it won't make any effect on your visa application. I was admitted for my fractured ankle during my Solo Skydiving courses. These things doesn't impact the application at all.*


----------



## aparna2905 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi all,

With 60 points for 189 and (60+5) for NSW invitation,when can i expect my EOI invite.Kindly provide your suggestions.

occupation code :261313(Software Engineer).Updated EOI on Jan 31st,2017.

Age :30
Education:15
Work experience:10
Partner skills:5

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnrainier (Feb 10, 2017)

subscribing


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

aparna2905 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With 60 points for 189 and (60+5) for NSW invitation,when can i expect my EOI invite.Kindly provide your suggestions.
> 
> ...


Try adding PTE/IELTS points and you get around 70 at least for 189. For 261313, cut off is 65 since two years so you'll need atleast 5 more points. NSW considers total points again. Please increase score and update EOI again.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## aparna2905 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks a lot for your answer. I have 2 more queries to get clarified.Any suggestions will be helpful

1.I will be getting an extra 5 points in the month of June.In that case when can i expect my EOI invite.Current point :60 for 261313(Software Engineer).Updated EOI on Jan 31st,2017.

2.What are the chances for NSW state sponsorship for 261313 code with 60 points.?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aparna2905 said:


> Thanks a lot for your answer. I have 2 more queries to get clarified.Any suggestions will be helpful
> 
> 1.I will be getting an extra 5 points in the month of June.In that case when can i expect my EOI invite.Current point :60 for 261313(Software Engineer).Updated EOI on Jan 31st,2017.
> 
> ...


Hi aparna, 

could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ? 

Also what is the points claimed for English?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Is it just me that observed that DIBP hasn't updated their website in a while?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mani123 (Jan 31, 2017)

Not updated yet.
Also mu DOE is 9/11/2016.still waiting


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Why DIBP site is not updated yet with last round results?

It should have been done today...


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*When is the next invitation round*

Hi All,

Few quick advise needed:

1. In my ACS, I have got the ACS which is for Overseas experience of 2.9 years plus. But now to claim 5 points for my overseas experience do I need a fresh ACS or can I use the same ACS with an updated reference letter from my organisation. 
2. I have changed my organisation after 3+ years of overseas experience. Do I need an ACS as my organisation has changed.
3. When is the next invitation round expected?
4. Based on my signature when do you suggest I can expect an invitation?


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I need some advice on my situation here.
I was working in a company (X) but was on the payroll of another company Y ( a client of company X).
In my ACS I did not mention anything about company Y but my Income Tax Return has company Y on it. 
What should I do in this case, should I get some kind of salary slip from company X mentioning that company Y paid me directly?
Please guys help me out here, I am really confused and don't want to screw up anything.


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

rathor.17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some advice on my situation here.
> I was working in a company (X) but was on the payroll of another company Y ( a client of company X).
> ...


I assume Y is your employer, and you should have Y in ACS as your employer, whereas X seems client of Y for which you're working. Still your EMPLOYER is Y.
Probably re-apply ACS before your get invite (infect withdraw your invite for now), get ACS done with payroll company and submit EOI again.


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some advice on my situation here.
> I was working in a company (X) but was on the payroll of another company Y ( a client of company X).
> ...


And all this is for before March -2015. For financial year 2015-16, I've all the required docs. Is there any way that I can provide only one year of ITR/Form16 and for the rest I provide reference letter and relieving letter.

I'm really sorry the confusion.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/15-febuary-2017-round-results.aspx

The 15 feb results are out. 
There will be 3 invitation rounds in March. (1,15,29th)


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

azerty said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/15-febuary-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> The 15 feb results are out.
> There will be 3 invitation rounds in March. (1,15,29th)



that's a wonderful news.


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

*Date of effect for next round*

Fantastic!

Does it necessarily mean that the next cut-off date will start on the next day for the next round?

Example:
Feb 15 round = VISA Date of effect : 14/07/2016
Next Round cut-off : 15/07/2016

Thank you dear experts.





azerty said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/15-febuary-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> The 15 feb results are out.
> There will be 3 invitation rounds in March. (1,15,29th)


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have applied EOI with 70 points last week
2335* Mechanical engineer
Surprised to see EOI points have raised from 65 to 70 points
Can i know how long i have to wait to get invitation ?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

sara26 said:


> I have applied EOI with 70 points last week
> 2335* Mechanical engineer
> Surprised to see EOI points have raised from 65 to 70 points
> Can i know how long i have to wait to get invitation ?


You will get it in the next round

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Good one for electronics engineers. It has moved to 7th of November for 60 points

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

2613, 65 pointer, EOI - 11-Jan-17, expecting invite in next round.

Don't want to delay, so started PCC and Medicals process.

PCC:
Applied yesterday. PSK people tried to avoid my application telling that they need some invite for VISA or a job letter. SOmehow managed to convince them and apply for me and my spouse.
Query: I lived in City A for 9.5 years, now in City B from last 6 months. Will single PCC from City B serve the purpose?

Medicals:
Have applied, taken HAP ID, appointment for 25th Feb.
Query: Will Medical result be available in 3 days? before 1-March?

I have also arranged following docs. Anything else required?
1. Degree certificate and transcripts - basically everything you sent for skill assessment.
2. Work reference letters.
3. Passport scan (self + dependents).
4. Medicals - APPLIED
5. Forms 1221 and 80 (self + dependents)
6. Marriage certificate
7. Police clearance certificates -- APPLIED
8. Payslips or tax forms as additional proof of work experience.
9. English test score scan.
10. Skill assessment scan.
11. Resume (general).
12. Proof of birth date - Other than passport for you and spouse.


My queries:
8. Payslips : I don't have payslips before 2009. Same is the case with my bank statement. Also ITR is available from 2012 on govt website

Are all payslips necessary?

12. Proof of birth date - Matric certificate / Voter ID / Adhaar Card will work?

General:
I have half the documents that are notarized (which I got for ACS) and rest are just colored scan. Will mix of them work? Or all have to be same?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the latest round results.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Skill Select updated the 15th Feb 2017 results 15 Febuary 2017 round results


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh my god, they will issue 6000 invites!!!I hope everyone here will get their precious ticket!!!!


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

So you ll be able to get it on the last 3rd round at max right?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Good one for electronics engineers. It has moved to 7th of November for 60 points
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


What was the cutoff date in the last round ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> What was the cutoff date in the last round ?


SkillSelect


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

I have lodged my EOI with 60 points on 15th February 2017
2613 - Developer Programmer
How soon can I expect an invitation ?? 

Would it be beneficial if I retake PTE say in first week of March ?? 

Please suggest

Thanks


----------



## srogue (Jan 14, 2017)

JMMB said:


> I have lodged my EOI with 60 points on 15th February 2017
> 2613 - Developer Programmer
> How soon can I expect an invitation ??
> 
> ...


Based on the points requirement for 2613, applicants require 65 points to be even considered. I don't think you're getting invited anytime soon buddy. I don't know what you got on your PTE, however, if you manage to get superior English then you chances would greatly increase. That is assuming that you already have 10 points for English already, so another 10 points for superior English would put you at 70 points?


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Few quick advise needed:
> 
> ...


hey guys.... any suggestions?


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Any chance this year with 65 points. Engineering Technologist?


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

srogue said:


> Based on the points requirement for 2613, applicants require 65 points to be even considered. I don't think you're getting invited anytime soon buddy. I don't know what you got on your PTE, however, if you manage to get superior English then you chances would greatly increase. That is assuming that you already have 10 points for English already, so another 10 points for superior English would put you at 70 points?



Hi

Yes I already have 10 points for PTE as of now. Sorry my bad. I should have mentioned earlier. 

PTE - 10pts
ACS - 5 pts
Age - 30 pts 
Education - 15 pts
EOI - 189 - 60 pts / DOE - 15/2/2017 - Waiting
EOI - 190(NSW) - 65 pts / DOE - 15/2/2017 - Waiting

I suppose if I try n get 20 for PTE, I can expect an invitation in say next 2-3 rounds. Am I correct ?? 

Please suggest.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

JMMB said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I already have 10 points for PTE as of now. Sorry my bad. I should have mentioned earlier.
> 
> ...



If you score Superior in English , you points would be 70! You will get invite in the immediate round!!!


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi,
I want to know regarding National Identification number while filling details in ImmiAccount. Can I provide Aadhar card in that? The reason I have a doubt is because it asks for date of expiry which is not applicable in the case of Aadhar.
Or, should I provide passport number which suffices the criteria, but I think it is more of a travel document?


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello Experts, need your thoughts and opinion. 

For 26111 System analyst role, i see the invitation gap is quite large - 7 months on an average. The last EOI cut off date for 15th Feb result seems Jul'16, does it mean that gap will remain and people like me who applied in Feb'17, will only get after 6-7 months ? am i reading this pro rated sheet (available in google) correctly ? 

Code: 261112
AC - +ve result
PTE : Jan'17 (All 65+)
EOI 189: 14th Feb 2017 with 65 Points
EOI 190 (NSW): 20 Feb 2017 with 65+5 (70) points
Invite: Awaited


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello Experts, need your thoughts and opinion.
> 
> For 26111 System analyst role, i see the invitation gap is quite large - 7 months on an average. The last EOI cut off date for 15th Feb result seems Jul'16, does it mean that gap will remain and people like me who applied in Feb'17, will only get after 6-7 months ? am i reading this pro rated sheet (available in google) correctly ?
> 
> ...


Keep trying with passing pte on 79+.Waiting passively with the help of God is not a good option 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

hmm wondering how lucky you are to get invited the next day after EOI submission, with 60 points. May be position of telecom eng is quite vast in demand when compared to the supply available i guess.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> hmm wondering how lucky you are to get invited the next day after EOI submission, with 60 points. May be position of telecom eng is quite vast in demand when compared to the supply available i guess.


Bro electrical engineers and telecom engineers are quite happily to get their invite next round.because it's not in high demand.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

To my original question. Prediction of 6-7 months in average to get ITA for 65 pointer (ICT business analyst role) is a fair enough guess - ah ?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> To my original question. Prediction of 6-7 months in average to get ITA for 65 pointer (ICT business analyst role) is a fair enough guess - ah ?


Probably yes! 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> To my original question. Prediction of 6-7 months in average to get ITA for 65 pointer (ICT business analyst role) is a fair enough guess - ah ?


But bro , anything can happen in that period , such as increasing eligibility up till 70. 


Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## EngrJ (Feb 13, 2017)

when can i get an invite for 263111 65points lodged on 10/01/17


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi,
I want to know regarding National Identification number while filling details in ImmiAccount. Can I provide Aadhar card in that? The reason I have a doubt is because it asks for date of expiry which is not applicable in the case of Aadhar.
Or, should I provide passport number which suffices the criteria, but I think it is more of a travel document?


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Experts - can you please clarity ?

1) 1482 invite cap thats in the DIBP for 2611, is it for both business analyst and system analyst ? If so, how much the ratio will be for both ? 
2) Any one with 65 points have got the ITA for 2611 code, and if so how long was the invitation gap ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Ram2409 said:


> Experts - can you please clarity ?
> 
> 1) 1482 invite cap thats in the DIBP for 2611, is it for both business analyst and system analyst ? If so, how much the ratio will be for both ?
> 2) Any one with 65 points have got the ITA for 2611 code, and if so how long was the invitation gap ?


1. The quota is for both 261111 and 261112. No breakdowns for system analyst and business analyst. within 2611XX whoever has higher points gets ITA and joins the visa lodge queue 
2. Current cutoff point stands at 65 and all applicants with 65 points or higher in the EOI queue before 14/07/2016 have been invited.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

Gautam_K said:


> Hi,
> I want to know regarding National Identification number while filling details in ImmiAccount. Can I provide Aadhar card in that? The reason I have a doubt is because it asks for date of expiry which is not applicable in the case of Aadhar.
> Or, should I provide passport number which suffices the criteria, but I think it is more of a travel document?


I've put nothing under national ID

and Licence under additional ID


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

EngrJ said:


> when can i get an invite for 263111 65points lodged on 10/01/17


Very soon!!The current date of effect is 19/12/2016 for Computer and Networking.
March 2 ND or 3 Rd round.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## EngrJ (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you for theresponse mate! is it really possible a lot of people told me its a very slim chance as there are 1300 eoi pending and less than 200 slots  do i have a really the chance? even my agent wont answer me positively


----------



## yaz90 (Feb 28, 2017)

*Accountant (General) #221111
EOI submitted on 16th Feb 2017
189 = 70 points
190 = 75 points
Currently on a WHV in Australia*

Hi! I am new to this forum and trying to get my head around all of the information!

I was just wondering if anyone could give me an idea of when I may get an invitation please! 

Thank you!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yaz90 said:


> *Accountant (General) #221111
> EOI submitted on 16th Feb 2017
> 189 = 70 points
> 190 = 75 points
> ...


The current lag for Accountant with 70 points is 5 month 19 days in 189. And it is going to increase as trend predicts. Unless you get state sponsorship, you are not getting any invite this year. Next July 2017 onward you may have a chance in 189 but it all depends how much lag there will be but by then you will be 4 months waiting and hence a good chance to get invite in between July-Sept 2017.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> The current lag for Accountant with 70 points is 5 month 19 days in 189. And it is going to increase as trend predicts. Unless you get state sponsorship, you are not getting any invite this year. Next July 2017 onward you may have a chance in 189 but it all depends how much lag there will be but by then you will be 4 months waiting and hence a good chance to get invite in between July-Sept 2017.


Zaback is back!!!!

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Zaback is back!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Ha ha lol !


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

EngrJ said:


> Thank you for theresponse mate! is it really possible a lot of people told me its a very slim chance as there are 1300 eoi pending and less than 200 slots  do i have a really the chance? even my agent wont answer me positively


Hey EngrJ, how did you come up with 1300? Is there any link which can let us know the total number of EOIs lodged of a particular Anzsco?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gagz said:


> Hey EngrJ, how did you come up with 1300? Is there any link which can let us know the total number of EOIs lodged of a particular Anzsco?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


SkillSelect

Occupation ceilings


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Another month, another round. have a look at my details:

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer 233512
Age:25 (30 points)
PTE:L- 90 , R - 84 , S - 90, W - 87 (20 points) 
NSW Sponsorship applied (65+5): 09 NOV 2016
EOI: VISA 189: 65 points: 04 Nov 2016
INVITE:TBD 
VISA LODGED:TBD


Experts, please have a look and predict my chances for this round. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## EngrJ (Feb 13, 2017)

Gagz said:


> EngrJ said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for theresponse mate! is it really possible a lot of people told me its a very slim chance as there are 1300 eoi pending and less than 200 slots
> ...


i read it at Iscah, they have fb page and website as well...


----------



## syzuhair (Jan 4, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Zaback is back!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


u need to motivate me. I am on same track as u are


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Need your advice yrgently. I received an invitation from 189 today for 261313 today on 1March. I also received an invitation from NSW on 17 Feb to which I applied and received an approval as well. Now I have an option to apply either.
I know 189 is better because of location constraint, but is there any other reason like fast VISA processing time for state sponsored, etc??

Thanks in advance for your valuable comments.

EOI date: 25 Jan 2017 with 65 Points without SS


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

NeerajB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Need your advice yrgently. I received an invitation from 189 today for 261313 today on 1March. I also received an invitation from NSW on 17 Feb to which I applied and received an approval as well. Now I have an option to apply either.
> I know 189 is better because of location constraint, but is there any other reason like fast VISA processing time for state sponsored, etc??
> ...


You had to take both 190 and 189. Someone else could have gotten the invite tonight.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*congrats*

Congrats Man... How much time it is taking for invitation for 189 with 65 points for 261313.



NeerajB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Need your advice yrgently. I received an invitation from 189 today for 261313 today on 1March. I also received an invitation from NSW on 17 Feb to which I applied and received an approval as well. Now I have an option to apply either.
> I know 189 is better because of location constraint, but is there any other reason like fast VISA processing time for state sponsored, etc??
> ...


----------



## EngrJ (Feb 13, 2017)

guys im so worried i havent received any call from my agent and on immitracker i saw someone invited 65 points lodgement date 13/01/2017 ?


----------



## EngrJ (Feb 13, 2017)

HURAYYY!!! i know it's a bit late to update FINALLY!!!! Got the invite 263111 65points 10/01/17 lodgement date WOW!!! 
Cheers as well to everyone who got their ITA.

Thank you guys for answering my posts...


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Another month, another round. have a look at my details:
> 
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer 233512
> Age:25 (30 points)
> ...




Mate, you got the invitation on NSW 190 visa or you got the 189 with 65 points?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

EngrJ said:


> HURAYYY!!! i know it's a bit late to update FINALLY!!!! Got the invite 263111 65points 10/01/17 lodgement date WOW!!!
> Cheers as well to everyone who got their ITA.
> 
> Thank you guys for answering my posts...


Congrats

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

EngrJ said:


> i read it at Iscah, they have fb page and website as well...


 how can Iscah agent collect the data about the number of EOIs in the system? I read on the skilledselect that the number of EOIs is unpredictable since people in and out time to time. Is these numbers reliable? If yes, I am RIP! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yaz90 (Feb 28, 2017)

*Can I get some advice please about 189 vs 190*

Hi all!

I lodged my EOI for a 189 & 190 visa under Accountant (General) on 16th February. I was holding out hope for a 189 but I know the wait is long.

I had a surprise today when I got an invite for NSW sponsored 190 visa. Could anyone please give me a rundown of the basic differences between the 189 and 190?

If I am granted a 190 am I then able to leave Australia for 3-4 months to travel?

I have read up a lot online but I just want to clarify before I go down the 190 route.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Software Engineer 
EOI 189 (65): 14/02/2017
EOI 190 (70): 15/02/2017

Should I expect invitation for 189 in next round on 15th March.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes, you may get it .


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

yaz90 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I lodged my EOI for a 189 & 190 visa under Accountant (General) on 16th February. I was holding out hope for a 189 but I know the wait is long.
> 
> ...



You have moral obligation(not legal) to stay in New South Wales during initial 2 years of your stay & the visa will allow multiple entries so you can leave Australia if you want. If you are not expecting 189 in near future then better proceed with 190


----------



## vijay4055 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Permanent resident*

Hi all, 

Can anyone please advise what time of the day we will get the visa granted for Permanent residency ? 

thanks in advance 

regards

Vijay


----------



## Farrukhh (Jun 20, 2016)

Lodged my Expression of Interest for Subclass 189 on 4th December 2016.
Total Point: 60
Occupation Code: 2339 (OTHER ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALS)

Its March 2017 now, 4 months since I lodged my EOI. Can anyone help me sort out when could I be expected to get an invitation?
Will the cut-off point come down in next financial year or is it expected to be the same. Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi all!

Points - 65
Code - 261313
DOE - 30/01/2017

Does anyone have any estimate how long this might take?
Are there any data/trends available out there?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Points - 65
> Code - 261313
> ...


This data has been taken from Home | Iscah 

2613 Software Engineer 65 points (EOI of 28/1/2017)
2211 Accountant 70 points (EOI of 26/09/2016)
2334 Electronics Engineer 60 points (EOI of 18/11/2016)
2335 Mechanical Engineer 65 points (EOI of 04/11/2016)
2339 Engineering Technologist 65 points (EOI of 12/12/2016)
2212 Auditor 70 points (EOI of 28/11/2016 – possibly 01/12/2016)
2611 ICT Business Analyst 65 points (EOI of 29/07/2016)
2631 Computer Network Professionals 65 points (EOI 10/01/2017)


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Farrukhh said:


> Lodged my Expression of Interest for Subclass 189 on 4th December 2016.
> Total Point: 60
> Occupation Code: 2339 (OTHER ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALS)
> 
> ...


2339 Engineering Technologist 65 points (EOI of 12/12/2016)

Currently the trend is 65 points minimum for 2339 (OTHER ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALS). Therefore, you should play around with your boosting PTE.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

vijay4055 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please advise what time of the day we will get the visa granted for Permanent residency ?
> 
> ...


it was at 5 o'clock in the morning (10 am Sydney Time) just before the maintenance .


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

yaz90 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I lodged my EOI for a 189 & 190 visa under Accountant (General) on 16th February. I was holding out hope for a 189 but I know the wait is long.
> 
> ...


Really the only difference between 189 and 190 is that you are agreeing to live in NSW for the first 2 years (and work there) following your entry before you consider moving to another state. That's it. Other than that, it is like 189. You can travel, do whatever you want. Biggest problem is if you cant find a job in NSW and then wanted to start looking in Vic or something, you cant really do that. They say they wont release you from the obligation, and your visa could potentially be cancelled if you were to do so. In practice, I dont know if they would really pursue you....


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi,

I just have a question related to the documents for the visa. I have been associated with an organization for a decade so wondering do I need to submit the payslips for all those years OR recent quarter payslips will do along with the form 16 and ITR?

Secondly, how about the bank statement ? should it be for a year?

Please advise.


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi - can i get some experts comment on how soon can i expect an invitation.



ANZSCO Code: 261313 
Skills Assessment: 10 Jan 2017
PTE-A 1 Mar 2017
Subclass 189 
EOI lodged: 8 Mar 2017
65 points: 25 age, 15 degree, 15 work experience, 10 language


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

djthevj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just have a question related to the documents for the visa. I have been associated with an organization for a decade so wondering do I need to submit the payslips for all those years OR recent quarter payslips will do along with the form 16 and ITR?
> 
> ...


-

Try to submit one payslip every quarter (or 6 months) of tenure of your employment. You should also submit Form 16 & ITR to strongly prove your paid employment.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

*Querry please*

Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
ACS positive : ( 5 points )
PTE : All 70+ less than 79 - ( 10 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI Submitted : 19/June/2016 ( 190 (NSW 60+5 ) - 65 )
Invitation : Waiting 

Can anyone tell me about the Skillset met date- Can i claim from 01-Dec-2014 or 01-Jan-2015 :

ACS letter details as below :

The following employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately

skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

01 jan 2015.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> Try to submit one payslip every quarter (or 6 months) of tenure of your employment. You should also submit Form 16 & ITR to strongly prove your paid employment.


Do you mean right from 2006 since I started working? I am associated with the same organization since then so shall I give one per year?


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Do I need to do ACS again?*

Hello Friends, Firstly all the best to all here.
I had done my ACS in Nov'2016. I applied for EOI today. Next month i.e April'2017 I am eligible for 5 more points from Australian experience. Do I need to do ACS again next month?


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey group members,
I have a quick question. I am due for EA assessment next week (applied FT on 9/2/17).

I might either be awarded 60 or 65 points (based on exp). I am planning to take PTE-A next week to improve my point to 70 (or 75).

If I do get the required score, will I get invite in the invitation round on 29th March?

Is it worth the trouble? or should I wait till July/August for invitation. My occupation is flagged. Do the senior members foresee removal?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> Hey group members,
> I have a quick question. I am due for EA assessment next week (applied FT on 9/2/17).
> 
> I might either be awarded 60 or 65 points (based on exp). I am planning to take PTE-A next week to improve my point to 70 (or 75).
> ...


What occupation... You never mentioned it.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

> Do you mean right from 2006 since I started working? I am associated with the same organization since then so shall I give one per year?


-

If you are working for same organization than you should not issues. For last 3 years provide one slip for every quarter & for period before that one every 6 months. 
That's just advice rest is up to you.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

mctowel said:


> What occupation... You never mentioned it.
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


cause its in my signature.. lol... its mechanical engineer btw.,.


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Hi - can i get some experts comment on how soon can i expect an invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*you will get invite most likely on 29 march round otherwise 12th april for sure*


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hey group members,
> I have a quick question. I am due for EA assessment next week (applied FT on 9/2/17).
> 
> I might either be awarded 60 or 65 points (based on exp). I am planning to take PTE-A next week to improve my point to 70 (or 75).
> ...


Any idea guys? I will register today for thursday then


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All,
I am planning to submit my EOI by today or tomorrow. I have 2 queries which requires your help,

1) Education: 
I hold B.E degree from Computer Science and Engineering. Assessed as AQF Bachelor with major in computing.

Query: Qualification: 
Which one do I need to select from drop down list ?

One of the option in Bachelor's degree in Science business technology

Another option is Other AQF degree assessed by relevant authority. 

2) Experience: Do I need to mentioned the 2 years not considered by ACS and Mark as not assessed OR shall I not mention at all

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2017: ACS Applied (Self)
24/02/2017: ACS Positive (Self)
25/02/2017: ACS Applied (Spouse)
10/03/2017: ACS Positive (Spouse)


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to submit my EOI by today or tomorrow. I have 2 queries which requires your help,
> 
> 1) Education:
> ...


1) Neither. You should select "Bachelor (other)". At least that's what I did. Because ACS has quoted Bachelor with major in computing. They did not assess you asdoes Bachelor in science businesss technology. AQF degree assessed by relevant is not relevant as you have been assessed as a bachelor degree.

2) Don't mention what has been marked as "not assessed". Not really required.


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Can I get invite in today's round

Software Engineer
EOI 189: 14 Feb 2017
Points: 65


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

need some of your help. Do we need to notarize the educational documents of spouse Or color scan will do ?

Thanks.


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> Can I get invite in today's round
> 
> Software Engineer
> EOI 189: 14 Feb 2017
> Points: 65


*you will get for sure:fingerscrossed:*


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All,
I have a clarification while preparing my EOI under the Education title.

As per ACS:
My Bachelor's is assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor degree with Major in computing.

In EOI:
I have shared the existing screenshot on the available options. I am not sure which one is to be chosen.

My actual degree is Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science and Engineering. 

My confusion is among these 3 entries,
1) Bachelor Degree Other
2) Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
3) Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority (may be this option just because it has assessing authority - assuming to be ACS)

Also what is the cut off time to submit EOI for March 15 ?








261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2017: ACS Applied (Self)
24/02/2017: ACS Positive (Self)
25/02/2017: ACS Applied (Spouse)
10/03/2017: ACS Positive (Spouse)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

djthevj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> need some of your help. Do we need to notarize the educational documents of spouse Or color scan will do ?
> 
> Thanks.


Colour scan is fine if in English. If not in English, then translated, notarized and then scan. Do at least 300 dpi.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to submit my EOI by today or tomorrow. I have 2 queries which requires your help,
> 
> 1) Education:
> ...


You select *Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology*.

Your degree falls under Science and Technology.


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You select *Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science and Engineering*.
> 
> Your degree is both in Science and Computer.


Hi Zaback,
Thanks on the reply.
But I do not have that option listed in the drop down list.









261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2017: ACS Applied (Self)
24/02/2017: ACS Positive (Self)
25/02/2017: ACS Applied (Spouse)
10/03/2017: ACS Positive (Spouse)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi Zaback,
> Thanks on the reply.
> But I do not have that option listed in the drop down list.
> 
> ...


I edited (I was copy pasting from your post). Please see my edited post. In any case, 

You select *Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology.*

Your degree falls under Science and Technology.


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I edited (I was copy pasting from your post). Please see my edited post. In any case,
> 
> You select *Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology.*
> 
> Your degree falls under Science and Technology.


Thanks Zaback  

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2017: ACS Applied (Self)
24/02/2017: ACS Positive (Self)
25/02/2017: ACS Applied (Spouse)
10/03/2017: ACS Positive (Spouse)


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*Invite*



LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> *you will get for sure:fingerscrossed:*


Did you get the invite?


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Any chances to get invited on 29th Mar with the below timeline/points? 

CODE: 261311

SkillSelect 189 and 190
189 Points - 70
190 Points - 75 
EOI: 16th Mar 2017
Invite: XXX


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Any chances to get invited on 29th Mar with the below timeline/points?
> 
> CODE: 261311
> 
> ...


Yes. You are definitely getting invited. Do My Health Declarations and apply for PCC so you can lodge on 29 March.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
Can someone help me with the birth certificate translation, as I have both mine and my partner's birth certificate in language other than English.
I have obtained English translation birth certificate, is that valid for the Visa application.
Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> Can someone help me with the birth certificate translation, as I have both mine and my partner's birth certificate in language other than English.
> I have obtained English translation birth certificate, is that valid for the Visa application.
> Thanks


Yes. You also need both notarized/certified and then you can scan them and upload it.


----------



## EngrJ (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi Experts!! Got my invite today!!! Finally yey!!!


----------



## EngrJ (Feb 13, 2017)

EngrJ said:


> Hi Experts!! Got my grant today!!! Finally yey!!!


i mean visa grant


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

EngrJ said:


> i mean visa grant


Congrats ! How long it took since you applied ? Which Visa 189 or 190 ? Which occupation code ?


----------



## poojabhatia (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello experts

Anzco 233311 electrical engineer
applied for 189
with 60 points
age 30; pte 10; Bachelors 15; Regional Study 5
eoi submitted on 15 Mar 17
When can I Expect Invitation?
Please let me know.
Thanks in adv.

Pooja


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

poojabhatia said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Anzco 233311 electrical engineer
> applied for 189
> ...


March 29. Now would be a good time to get all your PCC and Medical ready so you can lodge on March 29.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. You are definitely getting invited. Do My Health Declarations and apply for PCC so you can lodge on 29 March.
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro..for the reply..
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. You are definitely getting invited. Do My Health Declarations and apply for PCC so you can lodge on 29 March.
> ...


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> super.mad said:
> 
> 
> > Only for your wife and you. Not for your daughter as she is under 16.
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Bro.. Thanks for ur superfast reply...
> Medical is required only for me right? Yes ill start the process of PCC and ImmAccount creation. can u please let me know the site for ImmAccount and Medical declaration please as well?


No for everyone(may be not your daughter but find out). The Referral Letter will tell you if you, your wife and your daughter will need any test and if then what. Do it and then you will find out.


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. You also need both notarized/certified and then you can scan them and upload it.


Thank you


----------



## ausin (Mar 18, 2017)

rohan2015 said:


> Any chances to be invited in Feb with the below timeline/points?
> 
> CODE: 233512
> 
> ...


any update ?


----------



## ausin (Mar 18, 2017)

Samad1984 said:


> Hi mates,
> ANZSCO # 233513_Plant/Prod.Engineer
> EOI date # 24Jan 17
> Points # 70
> ...


any update?


----------



## ausin (Mar 18, 2017)

Any updates ?


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

ausin said:


> any update?


Hi ausin,

my timeline is here under.... for you reference, .....
but nothing to worry keep your fingers crossed... most probably we will get invitations by coming draw.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vijay4055 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Case Officer*

Hi all, 

Can anyone please advise how long will the case officer take to process the visa. Once the case officer has been allocated ? 

In my case, the case officer asked for additional document which i have submittted.

please advise 

thanks in advance

regards

Vijay


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vijay4055 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please advise how long will the case officer take to process the visa. Once the case officer has been allocated ?
> 
> ...


Well one can't say, but why didn't you submit everything beforehand ? You could have avoided CO contact and got a direct grant.



> *Achieving a faster visa decision*
> 
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> A 'complete application' has health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount before the application is allocated for assessment.





> Global visa processing times
> 
> 75 per cent of applications processed in 4 months
> 90 per cent of applications processed in 6 months
> For more information see Global visa and citizenship processing times


Global visa and citizenship processing times

So, on average may be 4-6 months.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well one can't say, but why didn't you submit everything beforehand ? You could have avoided CO contact and got a direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's always good to learn from other people's cases and experiences. 
I wish I had found this forum few years/months ago as I got to know a lot of great things from these boards. :yo:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> It's always good to learn from other people's cases and experiences.
> I wish I had found this forum few years/months ago as I got to know a lot of great things from these boards. :yo:


I wish too. Else I could have applied by Dec and had my 189 by now. I looked at SkillSelect in Oct and the delay for 2339 was like 2 weeks or so. So, I thought if I apply by end of Dec, then I will be fine. But it wasn't so.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I wish too. Else I could have applied by Dec and had my 189 by now. I looked at SkillSelect in Oct and the delay for 2339 was like 2 weeks or so. So, I thought if I apply by end of Dec, then I will be fine. But it wasn't so.


I found expat forum when searching for PTE material. After finding PTE thread here, I read almost first 300-400 pages of it. But, I went through the other threads only after passing the PTE on 4th of Jan 2017.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I found expat forum when searching for PTE material. After finding PTE thread here, I read almost first 300-400 pages of it. But, I went through the other threads only after passing the PTE on 4th of Jan 2017.


Me too. This one is still my fav tips. It changed my perception of PTE when he said PTE doesn't discriminate about your accent and he made mistakes and still got 90. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Me too. This one is still my fav tips. It changed my perception of PTE when he said PTE doesn't discriminate about your accent and he made mistakes and still got 90.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025


Yes indeed.
A lot of posts and inspirational stories helped me to achieve my goal of 65+ points.

It;s a valuable source of information tested and practised by a lot. :hippie:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Yes indeed.
> A lot of posts and inspirational stories helped me to achieve my goal of 65+ points.
> 
> It;s a valuable source of information tested and practised by a lot. :hippie:


To be honest, I don't think you need to do PTE again since you are only aiming for 189 in July. Better spend more time with family and other matters. Just wait till July when we will all get ours. I mean no one before us can get it since we are next after 21 Dec cut-off date. Let's just keep ourselves busy and if lucky with NSW, then we can decide.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> To be honest, I don't think you need to do PTE again since you are only aiming for 189 in July. Better spend more time with family and other matters. Just wait till July when we will all get ours. I mean no one before us can get it since we are next after 21 Dec cut-off date. Let's just keep ourselves busy and if lucky with NSW, then we can decide.


That's exactly what I thought zaback21!
I need to sort out a lot of things during that period.

Honestly, I don't think they will ever remove ET from SOL.
I saw on an older thread that two or three years ago the limit for ET's was only 300. However, they increased it up to 1000 places later. Also, the EA assessed a lot of applicants as ET's within the past year or so. Therefore, I guess they will not remove the occupation but the competitiveness will be increased along with the cut-off points. 

So, Yes.
The first round of the next year will be ours !!

In the meantime, NSW may give us a Bonus :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> That's exactly what I thought zaback21!
> I need to sort out a lot of things during that period.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think they will ever remove ET from SOL.
> ...


Oh yes. 65 points is more than enough for ET. Plus in July they will invite loads so we will hopefully get it. If not max 1-2 months delay but I don't think points will increase.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

As suggested by one of Experts that i should go with start my medical and PCC, prior to visa application logging. I have taken appointment for PCC and now left with medical declaration. Kindly let me know how should i start for the same. Share necessary links as well please..

Experts please provide ur inputs...


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

​


super.mad said:


> As suggested by one of Experts that i should go with start my medical and PCC, prior to visa application logging. I have taken appointment for PCC and now left with medical declaration. Kindly let me know how should i start for the same. Share necessary links as well please..
> 
> Experts please provide ur inputs...


for medicals u need HAP ID's that you will get only after submitting your visa application..so it is good to book your medicals when u get the invitation for visa..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> As suggested by one of Experts that i should go with start my medical and PCC, prior to visa application logging. I have taken appointment for PCC and now left with medical declaration. Kindly let me know how should i start for the same. Share necessary links as well please..
> 
> Experts please provide ur inputs...


I am no expert but this might help. Also, it's kind of rude to ask for only expert advice in a public forum. Anybody can help you whether they are expert or not.



TheExpatriate said:


> *7- "Senior only" or "experts only" should reply ...... This is yet another impropriety ...... You want an expert opinion, feel free to look up one near you in MARA website, but expect to pay them for their services*


In any case, this might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

omsaibaba said:


> ​
> for medicals u need HAP ID's that you will get only after submitting your visa application..so it is good to book your medicals when u get the invitation for visa..


Just now i created a medical declaration on ImmiAccount. And was able to generate HAP id's. All it was mentioned that the medical reports will be update to profile only when visa application is logged. So, i hope if i go for medical exammination it wont be a problem.
Correct?


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I am no expert but this might help. Also, it's kind of rude to ask for only expert advice in a public forum. Anybody can help you whether they are expert or not.
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, this might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


Im Sorry if you feel offended, but i hope understand the motto was not to hurt rather to get information.. 
I saw you post, it says about the process. Really it helps.... But as one of our friend said to have medical done only when logging visa application. So what needs to be done. Kindly suggest. Wait for invitation .. in that case HAP id wont get expired right.. Or should i goahead and book for an appointment..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Im Sorry if you feel offended, but i hope understand the motto was not to hurt rather to get information..
> I saw you post, it says about the process. Really it helps.... But as one of our friend said to have medical done only when logging visa application. So what needs to be done. Kindly suggest. Wait for invitation .. in that case HAP id wont get expired right.. Or should i goahead and book for an appointment..


You get your Referral Letter ready before you lodge. When you get invite, then you schedule and do your Medical.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You get your Referral Letter ready before you lodge. When you get invited, then you schedule and do your Medical.


These are very useful advice for newbies like me.
I learn from everything I read.

Zaback21 :rockon:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> These are very useful advice for newbies like me.
> I learn from everything I read.
> 
> Zaback21 :rockon:


Ha ha thanks !


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

hi Zaback

Would that applies to 233311 (Electrical engineer) also ?? i mean 65 points to get invite in 189.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

22ji said:


> hi Zaback
> 
> Would that applies to 233311 (Electrical engineer) also ?? i mean 65 points to get invite in 189.


Your occupation is not Pro Rata and hence you get invite March 29 if you apply now.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi All.. Good Evening ....
Query time....
while submitting EOI it ask for how many member your are going to accompany and eligible members are spouse and child. But yesterday while creating Immi Account , there was option where in your application other than above mentioned people you can include parent , brother and sister and in-fact in laws as well in the application... So if i want to include my brother and parents in the application is it possible ??


----------



## lku (Mar 26, 2017)

zanzoun said:


> Follow


I have applied for EOI 189 on 22nd march 2017 for NSW


I have applied under Aeronautical Engineer - 233911
I have 60 point, planning to write PTE for 20 points.
What are the chances of getting invitation with 60 points in next month/April


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lku said:


> I have applied for EOI 189 on 22nd march 2017 for NSW
> 
> 
> I have applied under Aeronautical Engineer - 233911
> ...


189 is closed til July. 60 points won't get you invite in 189 but may for 190 NSW but difficult to tell.

190 is not closed. Try get to 20 PTE points so you can get invite in July 2017 in 189 or may be early in 190 NSW.


----------



## lku (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks, next week I am writing PTE again, will try to get 20 points


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi, Guys

I have a query, My agent tried to login my Visa today. I have done medicals a week ago and got my HAP id. My agent doesn't know this. When I gave him my HAP id, he entered it after clicking 'YES' in "Health Examination" section. Then it asked HAP ID, he entered my HAP ID,but it showed error, it says: " HAP ID is invalid. It must be up to twenty (20) numbers+optional leading 'H' Can any one help me out where can I get 20 digit HAP id or How should I tell my agent to enter 20 digit HAP id. He got stuck there..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> Hi, Guys
> 
> I have a query, My agent tried to login my Visa today. I have done medicals a week ago and got my HAP id. My agent doesn't know this. When I gave him my HAP id, he entered it after clicking 'YES' in "Health Examination" section. Then it asked HAP ID, he entered my HAP ID,but it showed error, it says: " HAP ID is invalid. It must be up to twenty (20) numbers+optional leading 'H' Can any one help me out where can I get 20 digit HAP id or How should I tell my agent to enter 20 digit HAP id. He got stuck there..


My HAP ID is 8 digit. It is something like:

*HAP 12345678*


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> My HAP ID is 8 digit. It is something like:
> 
> *HAP 12345678*


Did u put that while applying Visa..Did it showed any error?


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

prashant_wase said:


> Hi, Guys
> 
> I have a query, My agent tried to login my Visa today. I have done medicals a week ago and got my HAP id. My agent doesn't know this. When I gave him my HAP id, he entered it after clicking 'YES' in "Health Examination" section. Then it asked HAP ID, he entered my HAP ID,but it showed error, it says: " HAP ID is invalid. It must be up to twenty (20) numbers+optional leading 'H' Can any one help me out where can I get 20 digit HAP id or How should I tell my agent to enter 20 digit HAP id. He got stuck there..


I put my eight digit HAP id in a similar fashion and it accepted it. It's a simple text field. Do you have a screenshot of the error? Are you sure the agent is not doing anything wrong? He should know this stuff.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> Did u put that while applying Visa..Did it showed any error?


Yes I put that when applying for Visa. Not it didn't showed any error. May be try tomorrow, it could be server issue.


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

manpan18 said:


> prashant_wase said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Guys
> ...


It's quite possible that he is copy-pasting it and there is a trailing space. As per your message it is asking for an ID that should not be more than 20 digits with an optional leading H. Your happy id, if it is 8 digit, is correct. Your agent is dumb.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

manpan18 said:


> It's quite possible that he is copy-pasting it and there is a trailing space. As per your message it is asking for an ID that should not be more than 20 digits with an optional leading H. Your happy id, if it is 8 digit, is correct. Your agent is dumb.





prashant_wase said:


> Did u put that while applying Visa..Did it showed any error?


For the last 3 days all I am hearing is how stupid agents causing all sorts of issues. One guy missed his EOI invite because of entering wrong name. One agent is asking for $2500 cos he found him a casual cashier job in Australia.

And now you did Medical but your agent doesn't know, or in any case, why didn't your agent told you to do Medical before you lodged visa. And now he can't even enter a simple HAP ID. Did he even know how to do any of this. You seemed to know more than him so why bother to pay him when you had to do Medical even before he told you.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> For the last 3 days all I am hearing is how stupid agents causing all sorts of issues. One guy missed his EOI invite because of entering wrong name. One agent is asking for $2500 cos he found him a casual cashier job in Australia.
> 
> And now you did Medical but your agent doesn't know, or in any case, why didn't your agent told you to do Medical before you lodged visa. And now he can't even enter a simple HAP ID. Did he even know how to do any of this. You seemed to know more than him so why bother to pay him when you had to do Medical even before he told you.


I did not know that he will do these stupid blunders......He wasnt there whenever I needed him....So i decided to do PCC and medical all alone...Thanks to this forum...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> I did not know that he will do these stupid blunders......He wasnt there whenever I needed him....So i decided to do PCC and medical all alone...Thanks to this forum...


Well you shouldn't pay him then. How much he charges anyway ?


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> prashant_wase said:
> 
> 
> > I did not know that he will do these stupid blunders......He wasnt there whenever I needed him....So i decided to do PCC and medical all alone...Thanks to this forum...
> ...


Applying for PR is a huge task. The only thing that can help you is research and this forum. Agents just want your money and once you pay them, you get stuck. As you said, he was never there when you needed him. Even the MARA agents hire some stupid staff to make sure money keeps flowing and he/she does not have to spend time on you. They will not give you insights on. I went through someone's R&R and it does not seem suitable for 2631. But the agent said it is. I hope I am wrong. Never trust people who ask for the money upfront.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

After log into my skill select account DOE shows 22th Nov 2016
but in the view points brake down DOE is showing 28th Dec 2016 (it is my birthday)

Which one will be followed by skill select ? advise please 
Are there any round happened on 29th March ???
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/SkillSelectReview.pdf


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> After log into my skill select account DOE shows 22th Nov 2016
> but in the view points brake down DOE is showing 28th Dec 2016 (it is my birthday)
> 
> Which one will be followed by skill select ? advise please
> ...


I think you asked this question before, but in any case, your SkillSelect one is right since it updated on your birthday but no change of points happened. So, even though it is showing in points breakdown, SkillSelect DOE seems correct.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

islam03 said:


> After log into my skill select account DOE shows 22th Nov 2016
> but in the view points brake down DOE is showing 28th Dec 2016 (it is my birthday)
> 
> Which one will be followed by skill select ? advise please
> ...


Hi. With events such as birthday or work anniversary that bring change to your overall EOI punts, EOI DOE changes accordingly. I believe system would consider 28-Dec as the DOE.
It was similar case for me. My work anniversary happens to be 1-Jan and this changed my EOI points on 28-Dec. I got ITA per this new DOE.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I think you asked this question before, but in any case, your SkillSelect one is right since it updated on your birthday but no change of points happened. So, even though it is showing in points breakdown, SkillSelect DOE seems correct.


But Ischa saying this:

*Even if this birthday does not change the points total, the EOI effect date changes to your birthday. We expect this is a fault in the algorithm as the Skill select system is programmed to recheck your points for age on every birthday. But if there are no change to your age points it should leave the effect date where it is. It DOESNT !*
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/SkillSelectReview.pdf

What should I do as skill select has moved my DOE one month further ( 28th Dec 2016), which was 22th Nov 2016 , even though my points does not change .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> But Ischa saying this:
> 
> *Even if this birthday does not change the points total, the EOI effect date changes to your birthday. We expect this is a fault in the algorithm as the Skill select system is programmed to recheck your points for age on every birthday. But if there are no change to your age points it should leave the effect date where it is. It DOESNT !*
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/SkillSelectReview.pdf
> ...


That's unfortunate. Well you can try contact SkillSelect and let them know if you can. In any case, 60 points won't get you any invite. try get 10 English points and get to 70 by July 2017 and get an invite. try PTE. It's better. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

amit85 said:


> Hi. With events such as birthday or work anniversary that bring change to your overall EOI punts, EOI DOE changes accordingly. I believe system would consider 28-Dec as the DOE.
> It was similar case for me. My work anniversary happens to be 1-Jan and this changed my EOI points on 28-Dec. I got ITA per this new DOE.


As a pro rata listed applicant this is really frustrating. I am already in the big queue and skill select system pushed me further behind, without any reason even though my point is same as before. horrible 

*Further and even more unfair we have seen two recent EOIs where people were waiting for invitations in Pro rata occupations, did NOT change their occupations and yet the Skill select system also updated their effect date to their most recent birthday. Again when there was no change in age points. We have advised these people to email the skill select help desk to request their effective date be amended back to the correct date.
*
Should i write to them ??:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That's unfortunate. Well you can try contact SkillSelect and let them know if you can. In any case, 60 points won't get you any invite. try get 10 English points and get to 70 by July 2017 and get an invite. try PTE. It's better. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


Really appreciate your advise> Given PTE last week ( S:68, R: 64, W:68 and L: 69)
Equals to Zero !!!!! :Cry::Cry::Cry: 
Hay are there any round happened on 29th march ??? I heard it was canceled.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Really appreciate your advise> Given PTE last week ( S:68, R: 64, W:68 and L: 69)
> Equals to Zero !!!!! :Cry::Cry::Cry:
> Hay are there any round happened on 29th march ??? I heard it was canceled.


Hang on there mate, just one more mark bhai. People have given PTE 27 times, so its just one try. You will get it.

March 29 was never cancelled. Invite happens every 14 days whether it is in SkillSelect site or not. They just went and updated for April page and people thought 29 is cancelled which isn't true. Invite will keep on happening every Wednesday every 14 days unless DIBP announces it is cancelled which they didn't. So, 12 April, 26 April, 10 May, 24 May, 7 June and 21 June is left for this year.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

islam03 said:


> As a pro rata listed applicant this is really frustrating. I am already in the big queue and skill select system pushed me further behind, without any reason even though my point is same as before. horrible
> 
> *Further and even more unfair we have seen two recent EOIs where people were waiting for invitations in Pro rata occupations, did NOT change their occupations and yet the Skill select system also updated their effect date to their most recent birthday. Again when there was no change in age points. We have advised these people to email the skill select help desk to request their effective date be amended back to the correct date.
> *
> Should i write to them ??:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


Yes, I think you should write to them, and see what went wrong. We can all only guess here, and get correct reasoning after contacting SkillSelect.
Please let us all know also what you get from them. Thanks & Good Luck!


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi all
Now the situation is such for 2335 category that it seems the quota will get over by April 26th round but in that case what's going to happen with the pending EOIs in case they take out this occupation from next year's list.my husband submitted his EOI on 17th Jan 2016.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Jiju said:


> Hi all
> Now the situation is such for 2335 category that it seems the quota will get over by April 26th round but in that case what's going to happen with the pending EOIs in case they take out this occupation from next year's list.my husband submitted his EOI on 17th Jan 2016.


How much points is your husband claiming?

the EOI is valid for two years.. so if 2335 is still in the sol next year.. he will be invited as per the merit and DOE.. july or later...


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for your prompt response.My husband has submitted his EOI with 65 points on 17th Jan under 2335 category for 189.i know EOI is valid for 2years but my point is since this is a flagged occupation so if they remove it in the next year from the SOL then what will be the consequences of all these huge pending EOIS?i think till now there are already more than 1300 pending EOIS only in this category 🙄


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Jiju said:


> Thanks for your prompt response.My husband has submitted his EOI with 65 points on 17th Jan under 2335 category for 189.i know EOI is valid for 2years but my point is since this is a flagged occupation so if they remove it in the next year from the SOL then what will be the consequences of all these huge pending EOIS?i think till now there are already more than 1300 pending EOIS only in this category &#55357;&#56900;


It has been flagged for the last 5 years i think.. I dont think it will be removed. Since it is one of the core engineering which covers alot of industries. Unlike, for example petroleum, which deals with a very specialized area of work 

But if that happens (god forbid).. they will be invited once it is added again in SOL .. forexample if it is added back in 2018/19 .. all the valid EOI at that time will be invited as per merit. 

YOu could try getting better PTE score (like I did- I gave PTE on 24th march and i had given hope this year) or try going for state sponsorship ..NSW seems good for us mechanical engrs


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh that's a bit of relief then let's hope for the best.he has also applied for NDW state nomination on 190 category for 65+5 points in March but no response from that also.patience is big thing I guess😰


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

NSW..sorry typo


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> It has been flagged for the last 5 years i think.. I dont think it will be removed. Since it is one of the core engineering which covers alot of industries. Unlike, for example petroleum, which deals with a very specialized area of work
> 
> But if that happens (god forbid).. they will be invited once it is added again in SOL .. forexample if it is added back in 2018/19 .. all the valid EOI at that time will be invited as per merit.
> 
> YOu could try getting better PTE score (like I did- I gave PTE on 24th march and i had given hope this year) or try going for state sponsorship ..NSW seems good for us mechanical engrs


Wow you nailed it as for points in a short time. I have failed to achieve getting my speaking score up to 79 in my 2nd try again!  

NSW seems quiet this year, I am considering to go for VIC EOI as well just in case they cancel out our area from SOL this July. Else, 65 pts should be enough for 189 after July anyway. Good luck.


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Do we get to know about the SOL updates only in July or there are some other websites where they publish beforehand..


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Conaern said:


> Wow you nailed it as for points in a short time. I have failed to achieve getting my speaking score up to 79 in my 2nd try again!
> 
> NSW seems quiet this year, I am considering to go for VIC EOI as well just in case they cancel out our area from SOL this July. Else, 65 pts should be enough for 189 after July anyway. Good luck.


Thanks alot. Living in a multicultural environment was the key for me, since everything here is done in English. Apart for writing..lol.. that was a very close call for me..


In any case, Lets hope for the best. The Australian economy is doing fine with continued growth. I have batch mate mechanical engr and friends there and they confirm that the job market is still good enough for us. 
NSW and Vic were the two states i was aiming for. the third is WA.. but the things are not good in WA at the moment (unlike the last few years)


and Also why ACS? y not EA?

Getting the invitation is just the first baby step to a very long journey ahead.
Best of luck!


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> It has been flagged for the last 5 years i think.. I dont think it will be removed. Since it is one of the core engineering which covers alot of industries. Unlike, for example petroleum, which deals with a very specialized area of work
> 
> But if that happens (god forbid).. they will be invited once it is added again in SOL .. forexample if it is added back in 2018/19 .. all the valid EOI at that time will be invited as per merit.
> 
> YOu could try getting better PTE score (like I did- I gave PTE on 24th march and i had given hope this year) or try going for state sponsorship ..NSW seems good for us mechanical engrs


Happy to see the people from anzsco 2335 .....
Hi friends..... best of luck for the future..... :grouphug:


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Happy to see the people from anzsco 2335 .....
> Hi friends..... best of luck for the future..... :grouphug:


ofcourse we are a lot.. thats why our occupation is in pro rata.. 

Best of luck to you too


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Thanks alot. Living in a multicultural environment was the key for me, since everything here is done in English. Apart for writing..lol.. that was a very close call for me..
> 
> 
> In any case, Lets hope for the best. The Australian economy is doing fine with continued growth. I have batch mate mechanical engr and friends there and they confirm that the job market is still good enough for us.
> ...


lol my mistake, I copied someone else's signature and didn't see that part. of course it should be EA. 

Well do you think if I can't get invite from NSW or VIC till June, would it be a good idea to wait for 189 in July instead of keeping 190 EOI's ?


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Conaern said:


> lol my mistake, I copied someone else's signature and didn't see that part. of course it should be EA.
> 
> Well do you think if I can't get invite from NSW or VIC till June, would it be a good idea to wait for 189 in July instead of keeping 190 EOI's ?


189 gives you freedom but Why not keep both? There is no harm in that. depending on when you get 190 invitation would be important.

For example alot of people recieve 190 invitaion and still wait for 189 invitation. If they get it b4 the 190 expires they go for 189 or else they go for 190

You can make two EOIs one for 189 and one for 190. So they are independent of each other. so the EOI does not freeze on invite.

and also, the requirement of 190 is more on ethical grounds not legal but it could effect your citizenship claims in the long run 

HOwever, there have been cases where people were allowed (by DIBP) to move and work elsewhere if they were able to provide evidence that they are not able to find relevant work in sponsored state but other states are giving them offers.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Any invitation today....?????


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

amit85 said:


> Yes, I think you should write to them, and see what went wrong. We can all only guess here, and get correct reasoning after contacting SkillSelect.
> Please let us all know also what you get from them. Thanks & Good Luck!



Got reply from skill select. They said " *Please disregard the ‘Date of Effect’ on the points test breakdown PDF. The date on your EOI homepage is the relevant date used in the invitation round ranking process, which is showing in SkillSelect as 22/11/2016"*

So, its clear that home page DOE being followed by Skill select .


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

hi friends,

are there any chances of getting invite for industrial engineers in july 2017..... with 65 points????

Or how long does it take???

Experts please throw some lite....:ranger:


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> hi friends,
> 
> are there any chances of getting invite for industrial engineers in july 2017..... with 65 points????
> 
> ...


Dear friend,
lets hope that 233511, 12 remaining in the list for the new year, if yes i think it will take more than 3 months to get an invitation due to the huge number of applicants.
regards

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Don't worry dear, it will remain in the list....
Believe in God.


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

When will they update the list.


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Anzsco - 261313 - software engineer
points - 70 for 189
75 for 190
date applied - 22nd may 2017

I got invitation for NSW nomination on 25th may 2017 and have to submit 300 aud..since occupation ceiling has already reached for 189 visa category and will open in July..
I am planning to submit 300 aud as of now and then wait for 190 visa invitation ..any chances if I can get 189 visa invitation in July round so that I can withdraw my 190 visa application?
As after 190 visa invitation I will be having 60 days for submission of all other doxs

Please experts let me know from the trends the of possibility of getting 189 visa invitation with 70 points


----------



## vikrant.mule (Apr 18, 2012)

*VISA Granted...*



vikrant.mule said:


> Hi There ..
> 
> received invitation.. on 15 Feb 2017
> for 189
> ...


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

vikrant.mule said:


> vikrant.mule said:
> 
> 
> > Hi There ..
> ...


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Need suggestion. I have got NSW invite on 5th june and have to submit docs.....got to know that for my son passport ..we need to have spouse name in each others passport so now three have passport appointment on 29th June..hopefully should get passport around 7 th July...do u recommend to take PCC and medical on new passport only after that to avoid later confusion about passport number


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Need suggestion. I have got NSW invite on 5th june and have to submit docs.....got to know that for my son passport ..we need to have spouse name in each others passport so now three have passport appointment on 29th June..hopefully should get passport around 7 th July...do u recommend to take PCC and medical on new passport only after that to avoid later confusion about passport number


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> Need suggestion. I have got NSW invite on 5th june and have to submit docs.....got to know that for my son passport ..we need to have spouse name in each others passport so now three have passport appointment on 29th June..hopefully should get passport around 7 th July...do u recommend to take PCC and medical on new passport only after that to avoid later confusion about passport number


Passport number change is a very routine affair.
In the application where it asks for previous passport, just give the old passport number. The CO will be able to link the 2 passports for the same person

There is no need to delay the entire process for this issue

Cheers


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> > Need suggestion. I have got NSW invite on 5th june and have to submit docs.....got to know that for my son passport ..we need to have spouse name in each others passport so now three have passport appointment on 29th June..hopefully should get passport around 7 th July...do u recommend to take PCC and medical on new passport only after that to avoid later confusion about passport number
> ...



Thanks for reply..but for India PCC don't we need to have spouse name added in each other passport.. Or we can get PCC without that too?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> Thanks for reply..but for India PCC don't we need to have spouse name added in each other passport.. Or we can get PCC without that too?


PCC are issued in individual names and I don't think spouse name in the passport would be a necessity 

Before my wife changed her passport to her married name, I was able to get a PCC for her without any problems 

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

hi mates...

Plz suggest about form 80:

1) should I upload it with my application or wait until it is demanded??
2) I got assessed my part time degree (completed in 2010) and experience after it, but I was working since after my diploma (from 2005) onwards. Should I mention all those experiences and locations in form 80 or not??? 
3) if I mention it, will it be safe??

experts plz advice!!!


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

himanisingla said:


> Thanks for reply..but for India PCC don't we need to have spouse name added in each other passport.. Or we can get PCC without that too?


I would suggest you check with your PSK. While some PSKs would not mind issuing PCCs without spouse name endorsed on the passport, others would insist they need that.
I had to renew my passport to include my spouse name - PSK refused to issue PCC without that.


----------



## chet_ga (May 25, 2016)

Has anyone received grant for application submission done in April? 
I submitted visa fee on 12th April. The status on immi site is Assessment in progress. 
The medical was done on 3rd May. 
Can someone confirm when can I expect the grant?


----------



## Sumaiya Israr (Jun 28, 2017)

Can someone please help me out. I am new here, i applied for 189 visa in April with total 65 points and occupation Internal Auditor. Now the consultant who is processing my case told me that nowadays the minimum required points for internal auditor are 70. So you should appear for Ielts one more time otherwise there are less chances of your application being picked up. Is that true? Really 70 points are needed these days? If i dont go for a resit in Ielts Exam what are the chances of getting an invitation on the present points (65)?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sumaiya Israr said:


> Can someone please help me out. I am new here, i applied for 189 visa in April with total 65 points and occupation Internal Auditor. Now the consultant who is processing my case told me that nowadays the minimum required points for internal auditor are 70. So you should appear for Ielts one more time otherwise there are less chances of your application being picked up. Is that true? Really 70 points are needed these days? If i dont go for a resit in Ielts Exam what are the chances of getting an invitation on the present points (65)?


it is tough for auditors to get invited at 65 nowadays..

go for IELTS/PTE

also apply an eoi for 190 NSW/VIC


----------



## Sumaiya Israr (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for ur kind response. Although Ielts has become a noghtmare for me now but will definitely give it try. Cant leave everything just because of an English Proficiency test


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Sumaiya Israr said:


> Thanks for ur kind response. Although Ielts has become a noghtmare for me now but will definitely give it try. Cant leave everything just because of an English Proficiency test


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2
You can navigate through this page to get the trend for auditors, how much points they require and what is the DOE. Look in previous invitation rounds result.
Also, try Pte exam once to increase your points. Many have got the desired score in Pte.
Goodluck.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Sumaiya Israr said:


> Thanks for ur kind response. Although Ielts has become a noghtmare for me now but will definitely give it try. Cant leave everything just because of an English Proficiency test


Try giving PTE.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

hi, friends does anybody have any idea about occupation sealings?????

Plz inform if have any clue...for year 2017-2018


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> hi, friends does anybody have any idea about occupation sealings?????
> 
> Plz inform if have any clue...for year 2017-2018


Not yet announced, Keep checking at below link on DIBP website

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


----------



## tinu thomas_1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi friends

Anzsco code :251512, industrial pharmacist, 70 points with state sponsership. *EOI filed on nov16. Is it possible to get an invitation for visa sc 190.

Am new here, please advice me.

Thank you.


----------



## bvdruv (Sep 15, 2016)

Can you please help me answer this question in EOI

Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?*

Answer NO means I will have LESS employees choosing my profile 
Answering Yes means I will have More employers choosing my profile


----------

